# BB Cream (Blemish Balm)?  Anyone know anything about these products?



## siworae

I know BB cream aka Blemish Balm cream are popular in Asia, especially in Korea... many Korean celebs use this... no wonder their skin appears so smooth and flawless, even when they are supposedly wearing "no makeup."  

Anyone know of which brands, or even where I can find any in the U.S.?


----------



## sarahcantiik

Never heard of this BB cream. I am curious as what this product can do.

Don't instantly believe that flawless skin of those celebs are the result of 1 product. Many celebs have quite a high regime of skincare routine that they follow to achieve that flawless/smooth skin. To say that BB cream is responsible for that perfection is only what the manufacturer wants you to believe.


----------



## lv_forever

Actually, I believe the Blemish Balm (BB Cream) originated from Germany.  (Others, pls correct me if I am wrong).
It's kind of like tinted moisturizers.  The main differences are:  BB cream treats pimples.  BB cream has thicker consistency so it conceals skin tone imperfections better than tinted moisturizers.
I have a jar of BB cream I got as a present from my mom.  It is made in Germany, not sure about the company name.  It does heal pimples, but very slowly though.  Certainly not at the rate like drying lotion stuff from Sonia Dakar or Mario Badescu!


----------



## soph1aa

My mom has the BB cream which i share with my mom. It is made in Germany but is sold in many many asian. mostly korean cosmetic places. ( i live in california btw) It's quite pricey i believe for a jar . it comes in one color also i think...?

anyways, i LOVE IT. the BB cream is my base, foundation, balm, pimple healing ,ALL IN ONE! you only use a pea size amount so it lasts quite awhile.  after i waer bb cream, i just dust my face with finishing powder and blush and thats it. my skin looks flawless and clean. btw, i have combo skin nc30 in mac.
hope that helped!


----------



## filtered vanilla

I've seen some on eBay, but a very limited selection (brands like BRTC, Missha, The Skin Food). I know some popular brands in Korea right now are those, plus Dr. Jart and a german brand (I think it's called Schmrank? or something like that). I came across a website (lunabeauty.com) that has a bunch of different brands of BB cream.

Personally I think that a lot of people think too much of it, like it's a miracle cream. But really it's just a bunch of different skincare products in one cream, and it's certainly not a be-all end-all treatment for everyone.

But I'd like to try it nonetheless, just to see how it is


----------



## sarahcantiik

I found this forum (cozycot) where there is a long thread about BB cream. Some posters have actually used these and posted their reviews. Check it out.
You can see the OP's skin has actually improved after using BB cream for 2 months.

http://forums.cozycot.com/showthread.php?t=26032


----------



## PurseQueen72

This place has a huge selection of this stuff http://softpeachyusa.googlepages.com/shopus.htm

Some of the prices are very reasonable. Looking at the Diamond BB Creams.


----------



## smalinee

i'm so interested in BB cream now.


----------



## syeang

yea BB creams are the 'in' thing now. so far the stuff from Skin Food is not bad. i've tried their version of the BB Cream -and it was really good. the SA told me i don't need moisturizer ,but nevertheless i still put it on after my daily face regime.


----------



## bridurkin

Amazon sells a couple of different brands, but nothing has any reviews.


----------



## jc2239

i've tried a few but haven't really been impressed.  the color selection usually isn't that great, plus they're too thick/heavy for me compared to my super-light moisturizers, and didn't really help with my breakouts.


----------



## lostnexposed

I bought one cause I just had to have one but the color collections suck! im really tanned and all the colors are really light, I had to either mix it with a little foundation or sometimes I wld buff a layer of EM over it.


----------



## Couture Dreams

my roommate uses this, lol. he got it in italy while he was working there... dont know if it works though, cause he generally never breaks out anyways.


----------



## xoxojas

bb cream has great coverage, can conceal some of my marks and redness...thus i can skip the concealer...however, they usually come in relatively fair shades. it's ok for fair asians cuz the bb cream will settle down to something close to your natural skin colour after a while...hence, the no-makeup look


----------



## regretless

you can get them from ebay or softpeachy as someone already posted above
also, if you're interested in trying missha's bbcream they now have a US webstore (just opened a few weeks ago)

i use skinfood, missha and dr jart

skinfood's aloe bbcream smells really nice
i find that missha has really nice coverage
and dr jart's black label goes best with my skin

i want to try lioel or w/e that white and pink one is b/c i've heard a lot of good things about it and the packaging is just so cute!!


----------



## Airris

I got a whole bunch of samples of them by Hanskin from a korean supermarket.

They're similar to tinted moisturizer, except they have special properties.

After some research, the best BB cream brand appears to be BRTC followed by Dr. Jart.


----------



## claireZk

I have Palgantong BB Cream and it doesn't really do anything.  If I had perfect skin I'd love it, but then I wouldn't really need it.  Kwim?


----------



## jonna888

I bought one last year i read some good reviews about this product 
ive tried Skinfood BB Cream Aloe first day it was okay my skin looks dewy 

on my 2nd day i got skin breakouts and then tried it again after a few weeks of healing... i doesnt works for my skin  so i gave it to my sister and she has been using it eversince 

B.B Cream , also known as Blemish Balm, started off as a soothing treatment balm dermatologists use on patients who underwent laser skin treatment. It helps to shield\protect and regenerate delicate skin. Soon enough, Korean actresses and stars started using this cream and sparked off a craze of this cream in Korea due to its excellent results.

Beauty brands in Korea have since developed BB cream and made it more suitable for Asian skin. 

By far, many brands have come out with their own BB cream of various different functions. 

BB cream is a foundation that soothes and regenerates the skin, meanwhile acting as a good foundation with excellent coverage (or ***** vice versa?a foundation that soothes the skin?) It can cover dark rings, acne marks and uneven skin tone naturally, giving your skin a natural glow. It also has good oil control power without conprimising your skin's moisture level.

Here are other reviews of diff bb cream brands:
credits to: loveof-alifetime.blogspot.com/ 

(1) Dr Jart Black Label Detox Healing Blemish Balm
Smooth texture and can be spread easily. No sunblock needed because
spf25 is provided. No strong fragrance or rather, not smell at all.
Blends in skin well and face looks natural even after application
Rating: 7/10

(2) BRTC Perfect Recover Balm
It is rather "thick" compared to the rest of bb cream, but it's still 
easy to spread around the face. After application, skintone is even out
and face remains matte all through the day. Good oil control. 
Not recommended for those with dry skin though.
Spf not provided so sunblock is needed. Noticable clear skin
after a usuage of about 1month. 
Rating: 8/10

(3) Skin79 Dermarx Beblesh Balm
Extremely smooth texture and gets absorbed into skin really quick.
Blends with skin well too. However, skin is matte and there's no 
brightening effect. But it gives a natural no make-up look after application.
After prolonged usage of 1month, skin becomes clearer.
Rating: 6.5/10

(4) SkinFood Ginko BB cream
The texture is soft, allowing you to spread it easily through your face. 
However, sunblock is needed for this because there's no spf. 
The good part I find about this is that it can conceal redness on your face.
Rating: 6/10

(5) SkinFood Aloe BB cream
This is a improved version of the ginko BB cream, but it cost slightly more.
It has a nice fragrant but not recommended for those with sensitive nose
or you might find the smell repelling though. There's spf so no sunblock needed.
Smooth in texture and can be spread easily through your face.
Rather immediate evening of skintone after application.
Rating: 7/10

(6) BRTC Perfect Blemish Balm
Considerable "thick" texture but it gets absorbed into skin really quick.
Skintone is being evened out, redness being concealed, dark eye circles
being reduced all effectively done. Skin becomes clearer, fairer and less oily
after a prolonged usage of about 1month.
Rating: 9/10 

(7) BRTC Whitening & Wrinkle Repair BB cream
Texture rather "thick" compared to rest of bb cream, but can still be easily spread.
Oil control is rather average though but it is extremely moisturising. Recommended
for those who are under air-conditioned environment, like my super cold lecture halls!
Skin will still feel very supple and refreshing even after you wash it away.
Rating: 7.5/10

(8.) Skinfood Mushroom BB cream
Texture is smooth and can be spread easily. Skin becomes rather soft after using.
It blends in well with skin and leaves the skin feeling moisturised even after you
wash it away. This is my latest bb cream so I haven't used it long enough yet to know
what other effects there after after prolonged usage.
Rating: 7/10

(9) Hanskin Super Magic BB cream
Texture isn't like usual bb cream rather "creamy" like, but it's more like a liquid foundation.
Has the highest coverage compared to other bb creams I've reviewed. Has really effective
whitening effect so it's not recommended for those with medium or pale skin tone.
Has noticeable brightening effect but not as effected as SkinFood's ginko bb cream.
Oil control is rather good.
Rating: 8.5/10


----------



## Hirondelle

Thanks for the great review !

So of course the "lemming" that I am I had to check the BB Balms.

I'm not asian but I have some freckles/melasma so I'm always in search of the next best foundation (like everybody else) and the BB Balms sounded sooo goood. 
I got a Misha BB BAlm  (#23)from a sweet seller on Ebay and I'm In love with it !
So thanks for a new addiction ! I would love to try Dr JArt next


----------



## jnjlee423

I've just placed an order for the BRTC Gold Caviar BB Cream from softpeachy.
But when they processed the final order confirmation for me it didn't charge me for shipping and tax so the order was for $59 (the price of the cream) which seems odd to me. Have anyone (in the US) ordered from them before and didn't have to pay shipping and tax either?


----------



## hippychick11

I ordered Skinfood creams from SoftPeachy earlier this year and did not pay tax or shipping either, I believe they only charge tax if you are in California.


----------



## jellyunicorn123

i've been using skinfood's aloe foundation (in #2) for more than half a year now. it's cheap and works super well. It beats smashbox's primer and foundation any day.


----------



## qkehdi

I just bought one a couple of days ago.
http://www.drjartus.com/site/product.php?productid=16171
I like it so far.


----------



## Grape2008

My favourite is Hologram Pearl BB cream by *Skin79*. smooth over your face after skincare and in a few minute you can wear Loose Powder...
You will have a glory look by the way.


----------



## LouisLady

bump bump bump

i heard that these BB creams are freaking awesome.

i drove around korea town today looking for a particular brand but no luck.


----------



## claireZk

I decided to give my Palgantong BB cream a second chance today and it completely  broke me out :censor:


----------



## lostnexposed

I wish they made them in darker shades.


----------



## LouisLady

lostnexposed said:


> I wish they made them in darker shades.



ive been reading up around about these Bb creams.

someone mentiond a trick is to mix it with darker foundaiton. =)

my first BB cream is arriving tomorrow.

im super duper ecstatic.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

LouisLady said:


> ive been reading up around about these Bb creams.
> 
> someone mentiond a trick is to mix it with darker foundaiton. =)
> 
> my first BB cream is arriving tomorrow.
> 
> im super duper ecstatic.


 
Omg, please review it! Thanks!


----------



## kittenish224

i just received my BRTC perfect recover cream in the mail the other day and i love it! it is pretty thick but it still spreads and covers easily. it definitely covers the red areas around my nose and mouth and my undereye dark circles. it also covers my acne scars but for the really dark ones i still have to dab a tiny amount of concealer for a flawless skin look. i just use a very light oil-free moisturizer, the BB cream, a sunscreen, and dust on a sheer no color powder.

for the girls who need the cream to be darker i would recommend mixing in a darker oil free foundation or just using a bronzer to dust all over. with a lot of blending using bb cream alone and using a darker powder over it should work?

can't wait to see what my skin looks like in a month!


----------



## LouisLady

kittenish224 said:


> i just received my BRTC perfect recover cream in the mail the other day and i love it! it is pretty thick but it still spreads and covers easily. it definitely covers the red areas around my nose and mouth and my undereye dark circles. it also covers my acne scars but for the really dark ones i still have to dab a tiny amount of concealer for a flawless skin look. i just use a very light oil-free moisturizer, the BB cream, a sunscreen, and dust on a sheer no color powder.
> 
> for the girls who need the cream to be darker i would recommend mixing in a darker oil free foundation or just using a bronzer to dust all over. with a lot of blending using bb cream alone and using a darker powder over it should work?
> 
> can't wait to see what my skin looks like in a month!



thanks for sharing that!

im looking for another BB cream just to compare with my Legere one. I've been breakin out more than usual but not exactly sure if its due to the BB cream or my period comin!


----------



## kittenish224

Have you been breaking out around your chin or your forehead?  My facialist says the breakouts on my forehead are from stress and lower face/chin area is hormonal breaking out from having my period...


----------



## momo43

I just bought a bb cream from the face shop, which is a Korean brand. I will post back later after trying it.


----------



## pcil

momo43 said:


> I just bought a bb cream from the face shop, which is a Korean brand. I will post back later after trying it.



Which one did you buy? I was planning to visit them this weekend because they are so popular with BB cream


----------



## catabie

i bought bb cream via a korean store on ebay.  it works like magic!


----------



## pipisheri

Hello everyone!

I read on vivawomen.net what the ingredients are of the bb gold caviar cream from brtc. Two ingredients are marked: Parahydroxybenzoate and Chlorphenesin. I didn't know what these are and I've found out that 'Oxybenzone' could be very harmfull! 

http://ezinearticles.com/?Choose-Your-Skin-Care-Anti-Wrinkle-Cream-Carefully&id=1488642

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxybenzone

So could enyone please check the box of another BB cream (preferrably also from brtc) to see if the ingredient 'Oxybenzone' (or Parahydroxybenzoate)is *NOT *present? I will need a BB cream with withening effect and preferrably also sunscreen but without this ingredient!! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## juu_b

Does anyone know where I could get BB cream in toronto?


----------



## juu_b

i found an ebay seller with many different brands : ) 
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/RubyRubyshop__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## xlana

Skinfood which is a Korean skincare/cosmetic line is very good! They have a BB cream and I think you can buy it up on the bay. It has mushroom extracts in it.

(It's not sold in the US, only in Taiwan, Korea Singapore and I think maybe Thailand).


----------



## LouisLady

I given up on BB creams since last week.

In the past 2 months, I've used 3 diff BB creams & they all broke me out & made my face very oily.

I used:

Legere Multi White BB
Skinfood Mushroom BB
Hanskin Gold Caviar BB

These work wonders for other girls but for me , not so much!

I'm very happy with my new Korres Wild Rose foundation (sephora)


----------



## swtcadence

pipisheri said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I read on vivawomen.net what the ingredients are of the bb gold caviar cream from brtc. Two ingredients are marked: Parahydroxybenzoate and Chlorphenesin. I didn't know what these are and I've found out that 'Oxybenzone' could be very harmfull!
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Choose-Your-Skin-Care-Anti-Wrinkle-Cream-Carefully&id=1488642
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxybenzone
> 
> So could enyone please check the box of another BB cream (preferrably also from brtc) to see if the ingredient 'Oxybenzone' (or Parahydroxybenzoate)is *NOT *present? I will need a BB cream with withening effect and preferrably also sunscreen but without this ingredient!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Parahydroxybenzoate is actually paraben, I believe. It's very common in skincare and makeup. If you look at the ingredients, most likely there will be some form of paraben. Paraben MIGHT be linked to breast cancer, but then you have to look at the fact that not all women who have used these products (and they're almost everywhere) with paraben in them have breast cancer either. 

thanks for this thread. My aunt in Asia recently talked about how great this is, but I haven't been able to find it in Asian stores here in the US. I will definitely look up the brand names in this thread on ebay and see how it goes.


----------



## cowgurlbebop

I hate how light it makes a person's face.  There are logs which the owner is wearing it, and it just looks like a mask.  

Probably great for people with lighter skintones, but anyone darker is still sh*t outta luck.


----------



## kunicole

i have tried feverlet bb cream. a high end brand in korea. bought it thru blogshop. and it blend into all skintone well. jux sad to sae that it doesn't not haf SPF tat protect skin form sunscreen. haf to apply myself before the cream.. but well is oso a advantage tat i can apply ani type of SPF amount to my skin. girls who are tan, can give it a try. they do sell sample too. which 1 sample can used up to 2-3daes of make-up.


----------



## jellyunicorn123

i've been using the Skin Food Aloe BB Cream for more than a year now. Can't live without it. it gives a nice solid coverage but still looks natural. 
The best part it's only 17-20$ on ebay. So much better than what i previously invested on other brands that costs at least 30+ for liquid foundation. 


en.indokawaii.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/the_skin_food_aloe_bb_cream.jpg


----------



## Keri2009

Fannache, a Korean brand, (a new cosmetic line that promotes an "organic complex") has a line of BB cream as well, for a resonable price of $28.  It's for normal to oily skin and it leaves your face smooth.  Also, it has sunscreen in it!  That's why Koreans have flawless skin...they avoid the sun!
You might have better luck going to Korean grocery stores because they usually have kiosks of make-up stands, etc.


----------



## LouisLady

I am still looking for that perfect BB cream for me! 

I have Legere  & hanskin gold caviar going to waste in my makeup kit.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

^ LouisLady, where did you get the Legere and Hanskin?


----------



## kittenheels.us

I've tried it and didn't like it. There is only one shade to choose from and it made me look quite pasty. Also, I think its healing properties are over-hyped.

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.
http://www.kittenheels.us
~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.


----------



## lvluv

lv_forever said:


> Actually, I believe the Blemish Balm (BB Cream) originated from Germany.  (Others, pls correct me if I am wrong).
> It's kind of like tinted moisturizers.  The main differences are:  BB cream treats pimples.  BB cream has thicker consistency so it conceals skin tone imperfections better than tinted moisturizers.
> I have a jar of BB cream I got as a present from my mom.  It is made in Germany, not sure about the company name.  It does heal pimples, but very slowly though.  Certainly not at the rate like drying lotion stuff from Sonia Dakar or Mario Badescu!


they are very popular in korea!  really they're "all the rage"
the german ones in particular, I've been using Dr. Schrammek(Sp?) and i love it more than any tinted moisturizer i've ever used!  it makes skin look flawless!


----------



## flaweddesignn

I just got the Lioele BB Cream... I love it so much! I can use it on a daily basis and its not cakey at all, plus the coverage is AMAZING. It only takes me one pump for my entire face.


----------



## KathyWoon

Hey friends,

There is a Korean BB Cream Shopping Spree going on.. check it out..

I cant leave home without my BB cream now.. I feel my skin is getting softer each time I apply.. even my maid is so tempted to buy, she says my skin is getting better each day.. haha..  For those who have not try.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha.. (just kidding)


----------



## KathyWoon

Btw, if anyone here from Singapore like me.. we can get some free BB cream via the FR3b website.. juz need to pay postage.. very worth, Dr G now available for grab.. go and get it fast!


----------



## Megs

KathyWoon - please do not advertise your website here! Thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

I've tried BB creams when I was in Taiwan last winter.  I would say it definitely provides good coverage and acts in lieu of foundation and concealers.  However, it does feel a bit heavy on - I would not use it on a daily basis.  Some dermatologists in Taiwan are also advising patients not to use this because it makes many people breakout.


----------



## Jenny1985

Hey guys, I have tried Dr Jart's bb cream and I really didnt like the texture on my skin but that could have been preference. The best 2 products I have tried is the Gold Caviar bb cream and Blemish Recover Balm-made by BRTC. From my experience and research BRTC is by far the best products out there. I have bought it from www.brtcstore.com they have an entire line of bb creams and skincare products. I am afraid to buy off ebay as many of the products are fake and unreliable.

Does anyone who where I can get some good peeling gels as well?


----------



## allycc

I just heard about BB cream and definitly wanna give it a try...
Tho there seem to be so many out there, dunno which one to pick???


----------



## LouisLady

allycc said:


> I just heard about BB cream and definitly wanna give it a try...
> Tho there seem to be so many out there, dunno which one to pick???





theres soo many brands out there. 

trial and error! lol

i went through a few tubes of bb creme but non was suitable for me personally. wish it was though because i see some girls that use Bb creams with such great coverage/skin!!!!


----------



## allycc

Hi* LouisLady*, did you buy them online or somewhere around OC?

Thanks!


----------



## MrsCoupon

FREE BB cream sample pack!

$10 off coupon on BRTC BB Cream Sample Pack ($10 retail) - includes an assortment of BB Cream and BRTC products.

It makes it FREE!!!! (pay only S&H) 

Employee Discount Coupon Code: CoupBRTC0406a

http://www.brtcstore.com/brtc-intro-promo1.html

PS: Don't worry, coupon works. They don't check to see if you're an employee.


----------



## missliu

MrsCoupon said:


> FREE BB cream sample pack!
> 
> $10 off coupon on BRTC BB Cream Sample Pack ($10 retail) - includes an assortment of BB Cream and BRTC products.
> 
> It makes it FREE!!!! (pay only S&H)
> 
> Employee Discount Coupon Code: CoupBRTC0406a
> 
> http://www.brtcstore.com/brtc-intro-promo1.html
> 
> PS: Don't worry, coupon works. They don't check to see if you're an employee.


 
Shipping is $3.95, not really worth it for samples.


----------



## PrincessD

I've been using bb cream for a year now. I began with the Missha Shiny, the coverage is good, but a bit too shiny lol! Everything that gets in contact with my face gets shiny LOL!!
I'm currently using BRTC jasmine water now! I like that one, it's very light, not pasty and the coverage is good!


----------



## chynaxdawl

thanks! been wanting to try it!


----------



## Classic Chic

Bump for more reviews!


----------



## ren_kr

nanoce BB cream--

It's definitely for light skinned people (luckily i'm pretty pasty myself so color matching was no issue-  Just picked the pinker shade instead of the yellow since i'm more pink).

I really like it as a sunscreen and it definitely keeps my skin from going dry (i'm dry / combination) but it accentuates dry skin and flakes like NO OTHER- it literally sticks to your flakes and refuse to budge.

However, When i got the cream, I started using it when my skin was aggravated like crazy and it seemed to really calm down my skin which is great and it's easy to take off at the end of the day - but definitely not a miracle cream.  I don't think it does wonders like the korean brands but it's still ok.  I use it as a everything cream over my morning moisturizer.  It has light coverage.  I read somewhere that nanoce is a pretty natural company but I haven't checked up on that.

Forget to add-- unlike most of the korean bb cream and other reviews I've read, nanoce doesn't seem to have much of any other benefits besides working as a foundation(matte), powder, makeup base, UV ray cut, and has an spf30 pa++.  Maybe that's why I don't feel the actual skin care benefits such as getting rid of acne, etc.  But this is the first Bb cream I've ever used on my super sensitive skin and it's been working fine so far.


----------



## Brown_Eyes

I definitely find that bb creams suit my skin more than liquids, powders and even mineral makeup.  I'm using the missha perfect cover bb cream and it never looks cakey and has a dewy finish. It also gets rid of my pimples in a day or two. You have to be careful about washing it off before you go to bed otherwise it could cause breakouts.  The high SPF is also a plus and it's cheap!!!


----------



## rainedrop1019

^^^ What kind of skin do you have if you don't mind me asking? I've been thinking of trying the Missha in the #23 but I have pretty dry skin and hear it's not good for people with dry skin. What do you think? 

L'egere is great I hear. I'm planning on trying that soon.


----------



## Brown_Eyes

rainedrop1019 said:


> ^^^ What kind of skin do you have if you don't mind me asking? I've been thinking of trying the Missha in the #23 but I have pretty dry skin and hear it's not good for people with dry skin. What do you think?
> 
> L'egere is great I hear. I'm planning on trying that soon.



I have normal skin, not dry or oily. If you have dry skin, you should use a rich moisturizer before applying the bb cream.


----------



## chynaxdawl

well i got my brtc bb cream intro samples and i'm somewhat disappointed; i was expecting a sample of each type of brtc bb cream but i only had 1 packet each of the gold caviar, some collagen thing, and eye cream.

i tried the gold caviar bb cream today and i like it a lot so far...it was easy to apply, didn't need much, pretty good coverage (like medium?), and looks pretty natural. i'll see how it holds up throughout the day but i think it's really likely that i'll buy it. i'm glad i was able to sample it first before deciding...i was hoping to see the difference between gold caviar, recover, and jasmine but i'm pretty happy with gold caviar. thanks for posting!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

^Oh no! Thats so misleading because I knew I saw a pic of each type of BB cream on the site. At least you like it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rin

I'm using the silver tube from Dr.Jart, highly recommended!  Very good coverage, lasts allllll day!  Spf30.


----------



## rin

Btw, I liked the Gold Caviar one from BRTC too, but it was just a biiit too rich for my oily/combo skin, so I gave it to my mom and she LOVES it.


----------



## hipnycmom

I just discovered BB creams and they are awesome! I love that they really even out skin tone without feeling heavy. I've tried a couple from The Face Shop and 1 from Skin Food - all pretty good, but am going to get myself a tube of BRTC.

I only wish I had discovered them sooner!

I agree they can be scarily light when initially applied but they oxidize pretty quickly to match skin tone (I am NC 30). The application process is also a bit different from applying foundation (found a couple of helpful videos on You Tube).


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ do you mind posting a link to the videos you found helpful?


----------



## r15324

Two brands to look out for:
-Hanskin (By far the most popular in all of Asia)
-Skinfood (Cheaper alternative, whose entire market is pretty much centred in Korea)


----------



## KaylinLula

I'm hearting BB cream right now :/ but I ran out and don't have access to a credit card atm TToTT I've been looking for replacement similar to BB cream that can be bought in America X_X


----------



## FlipFlopgal

rainedrop1019 said:


> ^^^ What kind of skin do you have if you don't mind me asking? I've been thinking of trying the Missha in the #23 but I have pretty dry skin and hear it's not good for people with dry skin. What do you think?
> 
> L'egere is great I hear. I'm planning on trying that soon.



With having dry skin, I would try the MISHA BB Cream from the Missha collection.  Its more expensive but saw in the review that it gives you more of a dewy look.


----------



## LarissaHK

I've got some time ago these BB cream samples from BRTC (korean comsetic brand). I received them for free from Sasa cosmetic shop, after I bought some other brand face cream. Some of the samples are really good, some just so so. As you can read they are little different from each other. The most I like the first one on the left side, it has quite good coverage (compare to the others) and very high sun screen SPF50/PA*** ( which is very important to me). The second one from left have gorgeous jasmin fragrance., the third one from left contain some silver shimmering powder (I don't like that effect on the face).


----------



## HelloMeganD

You can buy it in prettyandcute.com They have authentic bb cream coming straight from Korea, so you don't have to worry about buying fake bb cream from ebay. Some people mistaken bb cream as just a better quality foundation that covers their skin. Although that is one of its function, but bb cream also provide whitening effect, sun protection, and oil control, but important it is a skin care product, so you should choose a bb cream that is suitable for your skin. Some bb cream such as Dr Jart BB cream, is more suitable for oily skin while the Skin79 Diamond BB cream provides better moisturization.


----------



## margaritas

I love my Etude House Bright BB cream so much it's all I ever use these days! Previously, I was using Chanel Mat Lumiere LF which I loved but BB creams are just so much better. The one I'm using really brightens up my face and it also gives me amazing coverage for my acne scars. Plus they are so inexpensive!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Im asian a Filipina actually and I gave BB cream a shot today, I got one from the face shop and its looking good so far...I have clear skin except for the forehead are so let's see if it can clear up that part, but it really settles in nicely.. super flawless effect!


----------



## niseixtenshi

I tried the Missha BB cream and it totally broke me out!  Just as a side note, I rarely break out.


----------



## Man Man

BB pact by Kevin Beautymarker is great!  Try it!


----------



## LarissaHK

I read so many about BB cream, I also try samples from BRTC and Skin Food of their BB cream. But this one that you can see on the pic BB cream from skin79 is just amazing It actually absorbs in the skin immediately after application so it's almost invisible, it's like second skin. And the skin in so well moisturize after putting it. I totally love it
I also re-write some info from paper box, maybe someone will be interesting to know more about this cream/foundation:

"It is 3 effect funcional beblesh balm.
By Adenosine and Arbutin ingredients which are effective in whitening, wrinkles improvement cultivate more bright and elastic skin.
Intercept ultraviolet UV A and B at the same time and protect your skin exposed from the sun more thoroughly
OSMOPUR ingredient which is good for skin moisturizing and soothing makes your skin always moist and healthy.
This product has excellent cover function by composition of make-up base and fundation, It can correct your irregularly different skin tones naturally. At the same time by use of fine and soft texture porosity powder is excellent for your skin adhesion and sebum control."


----------



## sixela

LarissaHK said:


> I read so many about BB cream, I also try samples from BRTC and Skin Food of their BB cream. But this one that you can see on the pic BB cream from skin79 is just amazing It actually absorbs in the skin immediately after application so it's almost invisible, it's like second skin. And the skin in so well moisturize after putting it. I totally love it
> I also re-write some info from paper box, maybe someone will be interesting to know more about this cream/foundation:
> 
> "It is 3 effect funcional beblesh balm.
> By Adenosine and Arbutin ingredients which are effective in whitening, wrinkles improvement cultivate more bright and elastic skin.
> Intercept ultraviolet UV A and B at the same time and protect your skin exposed from the sun more thoroughly
> OSMOPUR ingredient which is good for skin moisturizing and soothing makes your skin always moist and healthy.
> This product has excellent cover function by composition of make-up base and fundation, It can correct your irregularly different skin tones naturally. At the same time by use of fine and soft texture porosity powder is excellent for your skin adhesion and sebum control."


 
Is this brand well known and well liked? I bought another BB cream by this company when I was in Seoul last year. When I tried it, it was cakey and didn't absorb into my skin well. Maybe I got a defective one? haha.. but I should probably give this brand another try because I think the weather was really humid when I tried it. I was sweating before I even finished putting the cream on. 

I also find that it was hard to spread across my face since it was so cakey. And the fact that they didn't have a big selection of color tones also made it difficult for me to wear it. I have olive skin and it was kind of too light for me.


----------



## LarissaHK

sixela said:


> Is this brand well known and well liked? I bought another BB cream by this company when I was in Seoul last year. When I tried it, it was cakey and didn't absorb into my skin well. Maybe I got a defective one? haha.. but I should probably give this brand another try because I think the weather was really humid when I tried it. I was sweating before I even finished putting the cream on.
> 
> I also find that it was hard to spread across my face since it was so cakey. And the fact that they didn't have a big selection of color tones also made it difficult for me to wear it. I have olive skin and it was kind of too light for me.


 
Yes this brand makes one of the most popular BB cream so pls be careful beacuse some shops or website are selling fake BB by skin 79. here is very useful post teach you how to avoid buying fake BB cream by skin 79 http://azjatyckicukier.blogspot.com/2010/09/jak-rozpoznac-podrobke-kremu-bb-skin79.html


----------



## PrincessD

LarissaHK said:


> Yes this brand makes one of the most popular BB cream so pls be careful beacuse some shops or website are selling fake BB by skin 79. here is very useful post teach you how to avoid buying fake BB cream by skin 79 http://azjatyckicukier.blogspot.com/2010/09/jak-rozpoznac-podrobke-kremu-bb-skin79.html


 
Thanks for the tip! I was not aware of fake BB cream!


----------



## EricaD

I'm really interested in trying BB cream, but my main worry is that it will break me out (I finally started to get my acne under control).  I'm leaning towards the BRTC ones, but finding the ingredients lists for these BB's isn't easy!  And now the Skin79 one is intriguing me!

I also wonder about my skin tone - I'm 1/2 indian with olive skin (green/yellow undertones), wearing MAC studiofix color C4 (strange that my skin hates mineral makeup but loves studiofix - go figure!)  Since MAC's main ingredients are Talc and Silica, I know that these aren't risky for my acne, lol, and some of the BB creams contain them, which I think will be fine.  But I do suspect that sunscreen breaks me out - I prefer to avoid it (living in Seattle I don't find much use for it anyway!)

Anyone with BB cream experience who can point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## EricaD

Ok, just tried my first 2 bb creams and I'm officially hooked!  This stuff is amazing!  

I bought Missha M Signature Real Complete in #23 and L'egere White Multi.  I chose these two based on a zillion reviews about compatibility with acne prone skin and needing a color more on the yellow side, and as dark as possible (I have olive skin, 1/2 Indian heritage).

They are both great.  The Missha is a little chalky for my skin tone, with heavier coverage than the L'egere, and almost makes my skin too perfect, lol.  The L'egere is a more natural, lighter look, but again, I love them both and have to just play around with application.  

What I'm trying to do is wear each one exclusively every day for a month so that I can see how my skin responds.  I've chosen the L'egere to start with and have worn it daily for 4 days now.  Skin is looking great, no breakouts, coverage lasts all day.  

Because both creams are a hair too light for me, I simply layer a very light dusting of mineral makeup over the top with a touch of bronzer and I'm good to go.


----------



## missliu

I love BB Creams. I am currently using the L'egere and Missha #23 one too, switching days or whatever I feel like that day. I use a bronzer to set it since it is a little light for me also. 

Make sure you cleanse your skin really well when you take off your makeup at night, I wash my face twice with face wash. I've heard they do tend to clog your pores more then regular foundation, so I normally use a small amount just to even out my skin tone.

Is it me or does the picture of the Skin 79 BB cream have a misspelling on it. It reads "Beblesh Balm" shouldn't it be Blemish Balm?


----------



## Joliana

BB Cream is an amazing magic product that make all girl screams....haha....it can make our skin look natural and not showing obvious make up effect. 

I personally using Skin79 BB Cream -Hot Pink because my skin is a bit oily. It can control my oil and can give a refresh feeling...4/5 rating from me...

Any ppl got any bb cream to share with?


----------



## FlipFlopgal

I really wanted to try the BB creams and started out with Missha and it broke me out so I stopped using it. I just got back from Korea and I really like  Sooryehan Dabityoon JiYoon BB cream n from the face shop magic cover BB cream, these two products DID NOT  brake me out. I think it's important that you cleanse really well. I try to use a cold cream to remove my make up at the end of the night.  Overall I'm very happy with the BB creams from Korea


----------



## whitestiletto

I hate this stuff. To me its just a marketing gimmick that it improves the skin. It clogged my pores.


----------



## nekonat

I'm using Laneige BB cream under my Chanel foundation and it sets it very nicely! No break outs so far and I have sensitive dry skin so this is AMAZING!


----------



## Beriloffun

I just got my BB cream in today (and I double checked for authenticity!)  

I have only used it once, but I really like it. It smoothed out the skin on my nose near my eyes, which tends to get really bumpy through out the day. 

The real test is tomorrow-8 hours of school! I am really curious on if it will have enough coverage/evening out skintone for foundation during the summer AND if it will look good with chanel's vitaaqua lumiere.......


----------



## nicci404

I still want to try...looking into from Skin79 Diamond one I think it's called


----------



## nicci404

a couple will be arriving at Sephora very soon

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/04/dr-jart-at-sephora-bb-creams-come-to-the-us-market.html


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> a couple will be arriving at Sephora very soon
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/04/dr-jart-at-sephora-bb-creams-come-to-the-us-market.html




You can buy them online now. http://sephora.com/browse/brand_hierarchy.jhtml?brandId=Dr.+Jart+


----------



## allaboutdaniel

im sorry but BB creams is awful on me. its a bit of a marketing gimmick indeed and does it ever clog pores! i never had such worse congested skin in my life. its a very thick heavy cream thats a bit like liquid concealer but imagine it on your WHOLE face. thats why it covers so well. and ive tried nearly all of them from missha to skin79 and dr jart even that skin caviar one where its made with "real gold and caviar" ? wot a marketing hype. all complete rubbish.


----------



## xIcyBluex

I just got my BB cream today! I ordered Dr. Jart's BB cream SPF45 from Sephora. 

At first I was doubtful that there was a "cure all" for these cosmetic issues. I mainly purchased this for the high SPF protection since summer is coming and I will be outdoors alot.  I love how the bottle is designed. Its got a little pump so you can dispense as much as you want. 

I found that the cream goes on a little heavy. Its not very easily spread throughout your face. That said, it does a fantabulous job of covering up my pores. I have huge pores and blackheads on my nose.  They were completely invisible after I put this on! I couldn't believe it. I did have a whitish cast on my face as I put it on, but it disappeared after about five minutes.  It did a great job of evening out my skin. I will try mixing it with some light face lotion tomorrow morning to see if it will go on easier.


----------



## xlana

I think the key with BB creams is to find one that works for your skin. There are a lot of different kinds of BB creams out there and they each do different things. My Laneige BB cream is very light on coverage, but other BB creams like Lioele's are more opaque. I know a lot of people who have gone through several brands and types until they found one that works for them. Don't give up! There's a BB cream out there for everyone.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just ordered the skin 79 version today from Amazon.  I think it was like $9.00 so not bad.  How to you check for authenticity?


----------



## Alba109

I use Etude House BB Cream as foundation and I absolutely love it. It lasts a long time on my skin and blends nicely. I got a friend to pick me up 3 more bottles from Korea so I\ll hopefully be using this for a long time yet


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Smash box just released their  BB cream on QVC.  I believe they have 4 shades to choose from.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

FlipFlopgal said:


> Smash box just released their  BB cream on QVC.  I believe they have 4 shades to choose from.


Yeah, I think they pre-sale-ed it in their last Smashbox QVC time slot a few months ago.

I picked up the Boscia BB from Sephora.  It does have a shimmer affect to it, but it does ok.  I think it's a good primer, but not sure about moisturizer.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I've been using a sample of Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45 PA+++ I got from Sephora a few weeks back. So far I like it and it gives me some decent coverage, more than my Laura Mercier Tinter Moisturizer. I'm going to give it a few more tries before I decide to completely switch over to Dr. Jart.


----------



## kmh1190

Chanel 0407 said:


> I just ordered the skin 79 version today from Amazon. I think it was like $9.00 so not bad. How to you check for authenticity?


 

There are a bunch of blogs and videos that discuss fake vs real Skin79 bb creams.  I guess you can tell by differences in the packaging.  I bought my Missha bb cream from a marketplace seller on amazon and it was around that price and I believe it to be real.


----------



## miffy

Has anyone tried Sulwhasoo Snowise BB cream? Would love some reviews on it!


----------



## emmakins

I've tried the Garnier version (Skin Perfector) and it's pretty good. However I thought I'd try a Korean brand and bought the missha one from Ebay for half the price! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## meganfm

Hoping one of you ladies can help me decide-I've been looking at reviews of BB Creams for a couple of days now and have narrowed it down to Skin79's VIP Gold and the BRTC Blemish Recover Balm.  I'm looking for one with the best oil control and coverage, and also the one that's best for pale skin (I was leaning towards the Skin79 one until I heard that it's slightly darker).  Any recommendations on either two?


----------



## meganfm

Also considering the Lioele Triple the Solution since it seems to have really great coverage.


----------



## mynewestwrinkle

i've tried the missha perfect cover bb cream in 21.  It's just one shade lighter than my skin color but i really like it.  I am almost finished with it so i need to get it in 23.  not changing bb creams at all because i'm already satisfied with this one.  america needs bb creams!


----------



## meganfm

mynewestwrinkle said:


> i've tried the missha perfect cover bb cream in 21.  It's just one shade lighter than my skin color but i really like it.  I am almost finished with it so i need to get it in 23.  not changing bb creams at all because i'm already satisfied with this one.  america needs bb creams!



I had looked at that one, but heard that a lot of people got breakouts with it


----------



## mynewestwrinkle

meganfm said:


> I had looked at that one, but heard that a lot of people got breakouts with it



i've heard that too even though i bought it.  i think it really depends on one's skin sensitivity.    

sephora has some bb creams like the one from boscia, dr. jart, or clinique.  there's alot of bb creams just like there are alot of foundations.  oh too many to try.


----------



## nicci404

mynewestwrinkle said:


> i've tried the missha perfect cover bb cream in 21. It's just one shade lighter than my skin color but i really like it. I am almost finished with it so i need to get it in 23. not changing bb creams at all because i'm already satisfied with this one. america needs bb creams!


 
I was thinking of getting the same shade, do you think it is long wearing?


----------



## meganfm

I just ordered the Skin79 VIP Gold and requested a sample of Lioele Triple the Solution, so I will let you know how both are!  I ordered them from prettyandcute.com since it was $7 cheaper than the official Skin79 site, but they look like an authorized reseller.


----------



## Tracy

Missha US Friends and Family ends tomorrow! 30% off http://www.misshaus.com/pageControl.php?page=index

I just ordered the M Signature Real Complete BB cream and got a full size Perfect Cover as a free gift for signing up for their newsletter!


----------



## kmh1190

^The Missha Signature Real Complete BB cream has really pretty packaging. 

I bought the same shade as my Missha perfect cover bb cream (23) and it is less greyish.  The perfect cover also seems a bit more slick than the sig real complete.  I will use the sig real complete bb cream later in the fall because it has less spf than the perfect cover (42 vs 25).

I've heard people mention that bb cream makes them break out but I've had the opposite happen.  I started using my Neutrogena healthy skin foundation again and broke out horribly.  I've never really had that problem with the bb creams I've tried.


----------



## Tracy

kmh1190 said:


> ^The Missha Signature Real Complete BB cream has really pretty packaging.
> 
> I bought the same shade as my Missha perfect cover bb cream (23) and it is less greyish.  The perfect cover also seems a bit more slick than the sig real complete.  I will use the sig real complete bb cream later in the fall because it has less spf than the perfect cover (42 vs 25).
> 
> I've heard people mention that bb cream makes them break out but I've had the opposite happen.  I started using my Neutrogena healthy skin foundation again and broke out horribly.  I've never really had that problem with the bb creams I've tried.



Thanks for the mini review!  I'm excited to try these, I have pretty oily skin but it normalizes as the weather cools off.  I read that the Sig. Real Complete stays on longer than others.  
I also have Lioele Beyond and Triple and the Skin 79 in the hot pink bottle.  I've tried them mixed w/ my foundation and I like the results.


----------



## nicci404

Tracy said:


> Missha US Friends and Family ends tomorrow! 30% off http://www.misshaus.com/pageControl.php?page=index
> 
> I just ordered the M Signature Real Complete BB cream and got a full size Perfect Cover as a free gift for signing up for their newsletter!



thanks for this! I want to try Missha bb creams and also Skin79. I hear positive reviews for both, so excited to try both.


----------



## kmh1190

Tracy said:


> Thanks for the mini review! I'm excited to try these, I have pretty oily skin but it normalizes as the weather cools off. I read that the Sig. Real Complete stays on longer than others.
> I also have Lioele Beyond and Triple and the Skin 79 in the hot pink bottle. *I've tried them mixed w/ my foundation and I like the results*.


 
No prob!

That's a great suggestion about mixing the bb cream with foundation-I have a skin79 bb cream (Oriental gold) but don't really use it bc the color is off enough that it is quite noticeable.  I was hoping I'd be able to use it in the dead of winter but maybe if I mix it, I can use it sooner.  Such a shame to have a good product just sitting on the shelf!


----------



## Tracy

nicci404 said:


> thanks for this! I want to try Missha bb creams and also Skin79. I hear positive reviews for both, so excited to try both.



YW!  Let us know how they work for you!


----------



## Tracy

kmh1190 said:


> No prob!
> 
> That's a great suggestion about mixing the bb cream with foundation-I have a skin79 bb cream (Oriental gold) but don't really use it bc the color is off enough that it is quite noticeable.  I was hoping I'd be able to use it in the dead of winter but maybe if I mix it, I can use it sooner.  Such a shame to have a good product just sitting on the shelf!



I think I mixed the Skin 79 w/ Maybelline Super Stay and they blended well.  I tested an area first to make sure they would work well together.  The last thing you want is to put on your face for the day and have it separate or disappear!  Let us know the combinations you try!


----------



## Emma4790

*The Garnier one is great -  I did a full review of it on my blog (below) if you wanna check it out *


----------



## kmh1190

Tracy said:


> I think I mixed the Skin 79 w/ Maybelline Super Stay and they blended well. I tested an area first to make sure they would work well together. The last thing you want is to put on your face for the day and have it separate or disappear! *Let us know the combinations you try!*


 
Will do!



Emma4790 said:


> The Garnier one is great - I did a full review of it on my blog (below) if you wanna check it out



I had no idea that Garnier made one.  Just read your review!


----------



## irainei

I broke down and bought BB cream (Missha Perfect Cover in #27 Honey Beige) and have been using it for the past 3 days...here are my thoughts:

- I got the #27 instead of #31 because although I am around an NC40 in Studio Fix Fluid and an NC42 in Studio Fix Powder, I didn't like the fact that #31 oxidizes to orangey tints on some skin. #27 is JUST a little lighter upon application on my skin. After awhile, it does blend right on in. I use maybe half a pump and it's enough, using a bit more around my problem areas and apply with fingers. 

-#27 has a yellow tone (compared to the others that have a pinkish tone), so it works well with my skin (that does have yellow undertones).

- A setting powder would be good to use with BB cream and a good moisturizer. I have oily/combo skin. Normally I use UD De-slick Spray to set my make-up. I found I still needed to blot at middle of the day. But I didn't feel like a mudslide was on my face. I'm looking for a good setting powder and haven't found one yet that I like. I have two moisturizers I use, one's very light, one's more heavy duty. I need more moisture when I use this...otherwise it'll show flakey on my dry areas.

- The "perfected" look takes a little getting used to. Maybe because I'm used to using more foundation to achieve the same effect. It does a decent job of muting my "imperfections" (3 right now, hyperpigmentation on my cheek, and two red cystic acne bumps) but does not make them disappear 100%. So overall I'd call it an "enhanced natural look."

- As far as it's "healing properties" are concerned...too soon to tell, but I do think it has helped bring my bumps down. We'll see. 

- I don't know if it's with all BB creams, but this one is perfumey upon application. Won't be good for those who are sensitive to smell. The scent does disappear after awhile.

I'm pretty happy with it! I'll try to remember to revisit when I've had a couple weeks of use


----------



## siworae

I am currently using Skinfood and Missha bb creams... I like Skinfood a lot, but unfortunately, they don't last all day and oil control isn't the best.  I have used the aloe bb cream, red bean, and my current full-size tube is the mushroom bb cream.  The mushroom bb cream has great coverage, is moisturizing, and looks natural on me.  I will be using this more often during the winter.  I need something more moisturizing because winters here are harsh!

As for Missha, I have both M Perfect Cover and M Signature Real Complete bb cream.  I definitely prefer the Signature Real bb cream the most.  Missha bb creams have a very slight greyish tone, but it's not too bad. The Signature Real bb cream is much easier to blend, the scent isn't as overwhelming as Perfect Cover (but I suppose you'll get used to it after awhile), and it lasts all day on me.  It looks more natural on me than Perfect Cover.  I still have to set with powder and/or blot a few times throughout the day, though.  Coverage is good enough... sometimes I don't even need concealer.  I have combination skin/oily t-zone, but my skin is pretty clear (occasional zit every few months or so).  

For those who missed out on Missha's F&F sale, don't worry, they often have promos/sales going on.  The last time I placed an order, I got the Signature Real bb cream for $12.99, plus a free tube of Perfect Cover bb cream... I also ordered more than $40 worth of products to get free shipping.  Every once in awhile, they have flash sales on certain products.  I've seen the Perfect Cover and Misa Choboyang bb creams on sale for $9.99/each in the past.  You can only buy one, and the flash sale is good for 1 day.  

The prices on the US website is marked up quite high, so I always wait for a sale.  Missha is relatively cheap in Korea... some of their products are pretty good especially considering the price.


----------



## Tracy

For you oily gals like me, you might want to try Vichy Normaderm Pro Mat.  It's a mattifying lotion w/ SPF 15.  I wouldn't say it's a miracle product but it does do some good in my oily spots.  I've used it w/ the Lioele BB creams w/ no problems.
It's available at most CVS's in the states.


----------



## annam

I have the skin79 pink bottle BB cream and it's too light. I also have a Laneige foundation which is too dark, can I layer the foundation over the BB cream and have it even out?


----------



## Tracy

I got my Missha order and I think i'm in love w/ the Signature Real Complete BB cream.  I'm glad I got 2 colors because neither is a good match for me right now so I'm mixing them.


----------



## clrcupcake

This is the one I have been using for a few years and it's amazing ! Kind of thick, but it spreads out nice and evenly over the face with just a tiny amount.


----------



## ShkBass

I use to love my skin79 one, but then Garnier just came out with one and I prefer that one much more, because it has a dewy finish.

I still like my missha one, but I tend to save that one for days when I go out.


----------



## hshurui

I think the missha one is pretty good.


----------



## annam

I have the skin79 hot pink bottle but I find it looks really grey and whitish on. Maybe I am putting too much on?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

^I tried that one, it is rather grey.

I really like the Dior one, and it's SPF50+++!


----------



## missD

I really like my Skin79 Gold BB cream (the counterpart to the Hot Pink one). I have dry skin. So far:

No breakouts, and usually, I ALWAYS breakout during that time of the both.
Good coverage but also natural.
I don't know about lasting ALL day, but I have no complaints.
Thick at first but blends well.
However, I wish it had higher SPF (it's SPF 25 ++ now).
Moisturizing for my skin if worn alone, if I use moisturizer underneath, I do get a tad oily.


----------



## octnybride

Clinique has one online only and some Sephora's carry it. I tried it in store just to try but I don't really wear face makeup. If I did, I would wear this.


----------



## eve2

missha perfect cover is good.


----------



## annam

BagaholicAnon said:


> ^I tried that one, it is rather grey.
> 
> I really like the Dior one, and it's SPF50+++!


 
Where did you buy it? Only in Asia? Does it white you out at all?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I was able to get it at the Duty Free in Waikiki.  I think it's only available in Asia though.  I did see it on the Duty Free catalog on the plane, and it said available only on Asia flights.  It is rather white, but I'm really fair, so it worked out fine.  My girlfriend is darker and she mixed it with some of her other liquid foundation to get the color right.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I've still had good luck with the Dr. Jart product, anyone else use it?


----------



## annam

I am waiting for the Skin79 gold bottle. I am hoping it has a better colour. I wanted to get the Missha perfect cover too but didn't want to have a huge pile of them on my dresser.


----------



## Nieners

I use the one from Garnier. Very satisfied and I'd say it's perfect for my dry skin during the winter.


----------



## dianahuang

i had to used Missha perfect bb cream but my skin turns to be greyish after 2 hours of wearing it....now i use etude precious mineral bb cream #2 sheer glow and  Lioele Triple the Solution...etude is good, but liole does coverage more than etude...so i vote for Liole Triple the Solution and the smell is good. I saw at one beauty blog about banila co bb cream let me dressed that can skin glow...have you guys tried it? it's hard to find at my country...


----------



## missD

Are you girls buying BB creams based on the supposed skincare qualities? I'm using the Gold Bottle from skin79 and it does feel like my face is brighter. Been using it for a month now.


----------



## meganfm

I just started using the Skin79 VIP Gold.  I like the finish, but it doesn't really sink in like I expected.  It rubs off quite easily throughout the day and tends to disappear from my chin and clump around my nose.

How do you girls apply yours?  I just rub it in with my fingers, and pat in a bit extra on my chin/nose where I need more coverage.


----------



## Frivole88

i used to be a fan of BB creams until it made my face broke out for worst! i developed big, red painful pimples all over my face that i need to take antibiotics for months. i know it doesn't work for everyone and i'm one of those unlucky ones


----------



## tracilynn

I have used clinique shade 2, skin 79 + (in the hot pinkbottle) dr jartes silver and black, and boschia. I am about an nc 20-25. I like the skin 79 and cliniques the best. I think the clinique one may be a little more full coverage.  I have acne prone skin and non of these have broken me' out. I've heard there are fakes on amazo.n and e.bay so be sure to order from a reputable Asian/Korean website.  I ordered from prettyandcute.  I rub mine in a little at a time and then kinda press it into my skin with my finger tips. I like to finish with a light dusting of powder to set it. It has improved my face. I love it!  I like how it's makeup up, primer, pore minimized, SPF, and antiaging all in one step. Simple!


----------



## GrRoxy

I love them, so easy to use, you blend with your fingers and voila! But you need to know they never have as good coverage  as foundations, so I would say its better if you dont have many things to hide. 
I use BB cream daily, sometimes I mix it with a bit of my mineral foundation (powder) and it gives more thick consistency and better coverage. I would recommend ordering samples like Skin 79 has a sets of 4-5(?) mini tubes but they re more than enough to decide if its good enough for you.


----------



## j_kiwi

I bought Skin79 BB Cream (the "VIP Gold" bottle) not too long ago... I used it once and didn't like it at all. it made my face look grey, almost zombie-like. I let it sit for several minutes so it could oxidize and adjust to my skin tone but it didn't. I'll probably toss it and look for a different BB cream.


----------



## annam

j_kiwi said:


> I bought Skin79 BB Cream (the "VIP Gold" bottle) not too long ago... I used it once and didn't like it at all. it made my face look grey, almost zombie-like. I let it sit for several minutes so it could oxidize and adjust to my skin tone but it didn't. I'll probably toss it and look for a different BB cream.



How much did you use? You only need a small pea size. Any more will grey you out.


----------



## natters

i bought the misscha bb cream in #23 and was super excited to try it out. i tried just using my hands to blend it out but did not like the results at allllll, i found i looked super grey even after letting it sit for a few minutes to oxidize. 

the next day i tried with my beautyblender which i use with all my regular foundations but didn't like the results. so i used just a regular foundation brush and found it worked best. blended the best and didn't make me look grey

the coverage i thought was okay, i still had to go over some spots with concealer but i broke out soon after. i'm not sure if it was from the bb cream or maybe something else because i did switch face washes around the same time as well. once my face clears back up and goes back to normal, i'll give it another shot.  i've read a lot of reviews of people breaking out from this bb cream...hopefully it was just the face wash switch.


----------



## j_kiwi

annam said:


> How much did you use? You only need a small pea size. Any more will grey you out.



I used a little more than a pea size because it didn't seem like enough to cover my entire face. the consistency of the cream was thicker than I had expected. I'll give it another try.


----------



## kawanii

I currently use Missha No.21 and I love it. Of course, this bb cream does show dry skin so much more when I have dry patches on my face (more on the T-Zone). nonetheless, it gives my face an overall brightening complexion look that I like. I personally LOVE bb creams because I was blessed with rare pimples/blemish-free skin. So to be honest, I think BB cream is for those with probably better skin.


----------



## Cait

Bumpity-bump-bump.

I'm in the process of trying out the first BB Cream on the Canadian market (that's made by a Canadian company, not available in Canada but made by an Asian company and sold in an Asian diaspora market!) - the Marcelle. I'm liking it, but I do expect to try out ones from other lines; I'm especially interested in picking up a travel set of the Skin79 BBs.

Anyways, the Marcelle (I'm wearing it in the Light-Medium) isn't that light, but it's also not overly yellow. It matches my NW10-15 skin pretty decently, without looking jaundiced. However, worn over serum & moisturizer is WAY too dry; it blends out okay, but I do prefer a dewier look. (Combo skin, drier in winter, oilier in Summer, sensitive.) The Marcelle seems to have just enough yellow to cut out redness. I was able to wear my MUFEHD over it, and it lasted the whole 8hour day without primer. I also didn't need to do any colour correction with a lighter powder. 

I layered it over my KORRES primer this AM (Quercetin & Oak), which I like quite a bit under Chanel Mat Lumiere. It really did blend/rub out over the KORRES much better than just over sunscreen/moisturizer. It also looked dewier. 

This may be good or bad news, but this one offers no sun protection whatsoever. I really think a lot of people would like this (if they could get a match; once again, they seemed to leave out anyone darker than say, NC40ish) - except those who are SUPER dry from Retin-A or whatever. BUT I did use less concealer than I usually do (this really covers pigmentation well; however, it is not going to cover up an active breakout) and it covered better with less product than my usual TM.

I'm not completely sold, but I am impressed enough to try out others.

Good news for Toronto/GTA girls: it's $17.99 at Shoppers' this week.


----------



## blinica

If your skin is too much fair or dark, BB Creams from Korean companies might not work for you. BB Creams from Korean companies usually come in #13, #21, and #23 shades. (#13 is similar to NW15 or NC15, #21 is similar to NW20 or NC20, #23 is similar around NW30 or NC30.)

I am Korean but my skin is too fair (NW0~NW5) so BB Cream does not work well on my skin. My mom gave me and my sister Missha M Signature Real Complete BB Cream #21 but it was too dark for my skin so I gave it to my sister. I am using foundation instead of BB Cream. The only foundation I am using is MAC Face and Body Liquid Foundation (White) because this shade works on my skin.


----------



## All Smiles

I use missha #23 and I have a tanned complexion with a warm, yellow undertone.

I was previously using clinque's even better but my skin was not liking the foundation on a daily basis do I gave the BB cream a go and my skin loves it. I wear make up daily and with foundations I found my skin would get dry and patchy and break out but BB Cream allows me to use make up every day without affecting the health of my skin.

It does go in quite grey and initially it looks fairly light for my skin tone BUT once it oxidizes, and because of the very light coverage, it makes my skin tone look brighter and once I have blush and  contour the rest of my face, it looks like I have nothing on and my face looks flawless.

Although I love my BB cream, I have started to use sheiseido's tinted moisturizer and I love that now equally.


----------



## Fiercefriend

All Smiles said:


> I use missha #23 and I have a tanned complexion with a warm, yellow undertone.
> 
> I was previously using clinque's even better but my skin was not liking the foundation on a daily basis do I gave the BB cream a go and my skin loves it. I wear make up daily and with foundations I found my skin would get dry and patchy and break out but BB Cream allows me to use make up every day without affecting the health of my skin.
> 
> It does go in quite grey and initially it looks fairly light for my skin tone BUT once it oxidizes, and because of the very light coverage, it makes my skin tone look brighter and once I have blush and contour the rest of my face, it looks like I have nothing on and my face looks flawless.
> 
> Although I love my BB cream, I have started to use sheiseido's tinted moisturizer and I love that now equally.


 
Thats nowhere near "tanned" thats very fair!


----------



## Fiercefriend

I personally love the BB creams. I would recommend them, but you have to do what you like. If you want to use it..great, if you dont..thats ok.
There are many products on the market to choose from.


----------



## All Smiles

Fiercefriend said:
			
		

> Thats nowhere near "tanned" thats very fair!








That's what I thought too when I first tried it on, i looked like death, that or I slapped sunscreen on and didn't rub it in..  As u can see I'm not the fairest of Asians but somehow #23 works for me


----------



## MC215

Dior just launched the Diorsnow BB cream and later in the year a Hydra Life BB cream will be launching. Bb creams are for perfecting the skin, meaning they over time tone the skin, even complexion, brighten skin, tighten pores. They are usually thicker than tinted moisturizers.


----------



## GrRoxy

I tried Estee Lauder and it doesnt conceal anything, it has no coverage really.

Anyway, these arent real BB creams for me. I currently use Skinfood Good afternoon Peach green tea which is for oily skin, and it has great coverage and mattifies. Love it


----------



## cvw1004

I've just got the estee lauder BB cream and I like it.  Coverage is fine for me - more than tinted moisturiser, less than foundation. Lovely cucumber smell and sun protection, reasonably priced - does it for me.


----------



## KimmyAnne

GrRoxy said:


> I tried Estee Lauder and it doesnt conceal anything, it has no coverage really.



Really?  I tried it (I did top it with a light dusting of powder) and thought it did give coverage.  

I was sure it wouldn't be enough coverage (I'm a Double Wear user, and have redness, uneven tone and acne scars so prefer full coverage) and was pleasantly surprised by the coverage.  I found it did even my skin out and make me feel comfortable enough to go out in public LOL.  It's not enough coverage for me to wear to work, but I will purchase it because I like it for running errands, and other times when I don't need a full face of make up, but don't want to scare people with my non-make up face (I'm still using the sample I was given for now).


----------



## Carrots808

I have the Estée Lauder BB cream for about 2 weeks now. It's good for light coverage on the weekends. Coverage is similar to my La Mer tinted moisturizer. I also tried it under my Dior foundation and it made my skin look even better!!!


----------



## randr21

For those with dry skin, I highly recommend dr. g hydra intensive spf 30 bb cream.  I have 1 bottle for home, 1 at the gym and a sample size in my purse.  Its a bit more expensive than the other brands but I think its worth it.


----------



## gymangel812

i use innisfree, it has decent coverage and matches my skin well (which is a rarity).


----------



## fashiolista

I haven't tried that many yet, but my favorite atm is Skin Food's Peach Sake BB cream. It's the only one I have used so far that is not grey toned! 

Coverage is decent and oil control is okay (I always top it with powder and then it's fine).

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stangbabe64

Garnier has a BB cream that is pretty awesome.  Comes in two shades- light and medium.  It is not as heavy as the Marcelle cream and is less expensive.   I love the fact that it has a SPF in it and will have enough coverage for the summer when you don't want to put on a foundation.  This cream has become my #1 necessity.


----------



## pennydreadful

Stangbabe64 said:
			
		

> Garnier has a BB cream that is pretty awesome.  Comes in two shades- light and medium.  It is not as heavy as the Marcelle cream and is less expensive.   I love the fact that it has a SPF in it and will have enough coverage for the summer when you don't want to put on a foundation.  This cream has become my #1 necessity.



Thank you so much for posting this! I have been wondering about it and no one had mentioned it on the forum (that I could find). Do you find it easy to blend? Liquid foundations tend to settle on my face and i've been looking for something a little more fresh-looking  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## WanShin

randr21 said:


> For those with dry skin, I highly recommend dr. g hydra intensive spf 30 bb cream.  I have 1 bottle for home, 1 at the gym and a sample size in my purse.  Its a bit more expensive than the other brands but I think its worth it.



I agree with this. I've been using Dr G BB cream for almost 3 years now, and it suits dry skin.


----------



## fashiolista

Stangbabe64 said:
			
		

> Garnier has a BB cream that is pretty awesome.  Comes in two shades- light and medium.  It is not as heavy as the Marcelle cream and is less expensive.   I love the fact that it has a SPF in it and will have enough coverage for the summer when you don't want to put on a foundation.  This cream has become my #1 necessity.



I think it depends a lot on your skin. Because I really wanted to like this BB cream (more a tinted moisturizer). 

I had 2 samples, which was enough for 4 days of use. I have combination/oily/acne prone skin and some acne scarring to cover. I loved the scent, but find the cream very heavy on my face and a bit too shiny even after powder - it just looked very heavy. 

The worst part is that I got little bumps all over my face. So I stopped using it after 4 days and continued with my normal routine and the bumps disappeared after a week... 




			
				pennydreadful said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for posting this! I have been wondering about it and no one had mentioned it on the forum (that I could find). Do you find it easy to blend? Liquid foundations tend to settle on my face and i've been looking for something a little more fresh-looking  Thanks for any insight!



Please read reply above as well. I recommend you ask for a sample first and see how you react to it! Also because it only comes in 2 shades.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does anyone know of a line that has BB creams for darker complexions?


----------



## GrRoxy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a line that has BB creams for darker complexions?



Real BBs are made in Asia esp Korea so I dont think so, but "bb" creams made by companies now might have darker shades.


----------



## pennydreadful

fashiolista said:
			
		

> I think it depends a lot on your skin. Because I really wanted to like this BB cream (more a tinted moisturizer).
> 
> I had 2 samples, which was enough for 4 days of use. I have combination/oily/acne prone skin and some acne scarring to cover. I loved the scent, but find the cream very heavy on my face and a bit too shiny even after powder - it just looked very heavy.
> 
> The worst part is that I got little bumps all over my face. So I stopped using it after 4 days and continued with my normal routine and the bumps disappeared after a week...
> 
> Please read reply above as well. I recommend you ask for a sample first and see how you react to it! Also because it only comes in 2 shades.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks for your reply! I will definitely see if I can get a sample   Good things to know.


----------



## fashiolista

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a line that has BB creams for darker complexions?



I know that Smashbox recently came out with a BB cream. However, I don't know if it's the same as the asian ones though as I haven't tried it. But you can try and swatch it at Sephora. 

From what I see online is that they have 2/3 darker shades (5 in total), so I hope you will won't your match! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alyrris

I've only tried the Diorsnow BB. My thoughts:

- fragrance is a little strong for me
- Feels a little greasy initially upon application, which is okay for me because my skin is quite dry in the winter. Once I layer on foundation it doesn't feel greasy
- I look a little ashy with my normal foundation color. Because it gives a light reflecting glow, I actually mix a darker shade with my normal shade if I use this BB underneath.
- Layering the BB feels a little heavy. When I wore it alone I layered loose powder over it.

Overall: Like the SPF, but am still trying to figure out the best way to use this


----------



## kmh1190

DC-Cutie said:


> Does anyone know of a line that has BB creams for darker complexions?


 
The darkest I've heard of is Missha perfect cover bb cream #27.  I have medium skin tone and I use #23 which is one shade below.  Not sure how dark #27 is bc I haven't seen it IRL.


----------



## DeadlyDelicates

kmh1190 said:


> The darkest I've heard of is Missha perfect cover bb cream #27.  I have medium skin tone and I use #23 which is one shade below.  Not sure how dark #27 is bc I haven't seen it IRL.



I've never seen it in person, but apparently Missha's US site carries #31 as well.


----------



## jellybebe

I've been trying out Skin79's Super + BB cream and so far I like it, although I agree that putting on too thick of a layer results in me looking ghost-like (and I'm pretty fair). So it works best in thin layers which gives my skin a nice glow, but the coverage is light. It doesn't do much for hyperpigmentation/scars/redness. I use pressed powder on top of it to help give it more colour. So far it doesn't seem to have broken me out. I also bought the pink BB balm from Skin79 and I will be trying it out.


----------



## dearpenny

I think its basically a glorified tinted moisturizer complete with primer. Don't get me wrong, I am willing to give it a try. Maybe the Smashbox one...


----------



## DC-Cutie

kmh1190 said:


> The darkest I've heard of is Missha perfect cover bb cream #27.  I have medium skin tone and I use #23 which is one shade below.  Not sure how dark #27 is bc I haven't seen it IRL.





DeadlyDelicates said:


> I've never seen it in person, but apparently Missha's US site carries #31 as well.



Thanks, Ladies!  I'll take a look at Missha.


----------



## siworae

*DeadlyDelicates *is right, Missha's darkest shade is #31... I received a deluxe sample set from them awhile back, and it included the Perfect Cover bb cream in this shade.  #27 (honey beige) is a relatively newer shade, which they started selling on the US website almost a year ago.   Korean brands typically don't come in anything darker than what they call #31 (varies from brand to brand), and it really isn't very dark at all.  I think it's generally for medium skin tones.  

As for brands geared towards the US market, I'm not sure if they have shades for darker skin tones.  Most I've seen have a couple different shades, which are still fairly light.  I think Smashbox has 5 different shades.  I'm not sure how dark it is, since I've never seen it in person nor have I seen actual swatches.


----------



## dorcast

DC-Cutie said:


> Does anyone know of a line that has BB creams for darker complexions?



As others have mentioned, look at Smashbox, it's exclusive to Sephora.
I bought the medium and it is quite dark, so the darkest shade may work for you.


----------



## fabchic17

Try garnier fructis bb cream I have a tan complexion and it works really well.


----------



## GrRoxy

fabchic17 said:
			
		

> Try garnier fructis bb cream I have a tan complexion and it works really well.



Garnier "BB" cream should be named tinted moisturizer as it doesnt have these nourishing ingredients (for which BB creams are famous of) plus it contains alcohol (seriously?). Also every real BB cream has SPF (usually 20-30) this one doesnt.  I think the name is not adequate, confusing and will worse opinion of real BBs.

The best are original koreans one, Its not really hard to find reviews of these which helps with ordering them on ebay  
I love skinfood and missha ones personally, heard also a lot about skin79 and lioele. I hope you ladies will check real BBs out


----------



## blah956

i am wanting to try out a beauty balm. can yall make a recommendation for me?
oily combination skin, i would like for it to have spf too! i am open to price point. i am a mac nw25 (sometimes 30). i was looking at dr. jart and also dior's. 


also...do men typically wear beauty balms? lol i ask cause i have a male friend who might benefit from one but i am not sure if it is really a manly product


----------



## danae

I got Missha bb cream off of ebay and tried it for the first time yesterday. I am mac NW15, and I found mixed info online so I got both 13 and 21. i could wear both alone but I found out I prefer to just mix the two. I was already happy with my Armani silk foundation in 3.75, but surprisingly the bb crem wears even better throughout the day. I have dry skin and normal foundation dries me out if I wear it all day and settles into pores and fine lines, the bb cream was flawless. The coverage isnt very opaque, I generally have good skin, I only had a red blemish yesterday which it didnt cover, but it worked wonders to even out my skintone and give a nice glow otherwise. I wont rave about it 100% just yet, as I 'd like to wear it for a few weeks and make sure it doesnt break me out.


----------



## GrRoxy

blah956 said:
			
		

> i am wanting to try out a beauty balm. can yall make a recommendation for me?
> oily combination skin, i would like for it to have spf too! i am open to price point. i am a mac nw25 (sometimes 30). i was looking at dr. jart and also dior's.
> 
> also...do men typically wear beauty balms? lol i ask cause i have a male friend who might benefit from one but i am not sure if it is really a manly product



Yes in Asia men wear BB creams too 

I have oily skin I used Skin79 hot pink plus balm... But its a bit grayish and sheer.
Now i use more yellow and with better coverage mattifying one which I loove! Skinfood good afternoon, and its the Peach green tea version. I really recommend.


----------



## blah956

GrRoxy said:


> Yes in Asia men wear BB creams too
> 
> I have oily skin I used Skin79 hot pink plus balm... But its a bit grayish and sheer.
> Now i use more yellow and with better coverage mattifying one which I loove! Skinfood good afternoon, and its the Peach green tea version. I really recommend.



thank you! you recommend yesstyle for purchase?


----------



## GrRoxy

blah956 said:
			
		

> thank you! you recommend yesstyle for purchase?



I always look on ebay for shops with 100-99% positive and who sell other BB creams too (usually they sell a lot of asian products)


----------



## Cait

I'm currently using the Skin79 Lovely Girl in the pink tube. 

After a lot of back & forth with the kiosk lady, I managed to buy 'the lightest' BB. Whether this the lightest in tone (what I wanted) or in feel, I don't know. From what I got from the lady, it's good for teenage skin (umm, I'm 25), and skin prone to redness.

This does spread better than the Marcelle cream; if needed, I can wear it with just moisturizer underneath. However, I do much prefer both over the Laura Mercier Hydrating or Clarins Instant Smooth primers. Both have better  coverage than my Stila TM. This Skin79 one does not have any SPF though. The lady told me to come back in the Summer for the Super Hot Pink; I don't know if she was telling me I should find a match when I'm darker (presumably) or not.

This swatches really grey; if you hate green-tinted primers, like I do, you may really like this. I have N/NW10 skin with some surface redness on my cheeks & nose, nothing too major. Sensitive, combo leaning more dry. I usually spot conceal & set with the MUFEHD powder. My mom is using the Garnier Light-Medium one & seems to like it, but she's closer to NC20.

For reference, for girls in the GTA/Toronto: I could not find Lucy Cosmetics in Chinatown Centre. At least two booths (including the one I bought from) had Skin79 and Missha; neither had #13 in the Perfect Cover. The hair salon at Sullivan & Spadina had BBs but no Missha. The Amore at Dragon City did have BBs, but no Skin79 or Missha. I have yet to venture to P-Mall or Koreatown yet though, though I've roped The Boy into escorting me next time.


----------



## db89

What exactly is bb cream ? Have seen several brands most recently an ad from Vichy


----------



## Cait

Blemish balm, or beauty balm. Originally designed in Germany for after chemical peels and cosmetic procedures; caught on with Korean actresses and spread through East Asia.

There's quite a long, in depth thread about BBs in this section. I will say: though I can't comment on the higher-end US BBs, the Garnier one, is really glorified tinted moisturizer. I think even the Marcelle - lacking SPF - feels more like an Asian BB than the Garnier does.


----------



## db89

Thanks will do a search.  Am interested to see if it really works and which one is good. This term is new to me and suddenly I see it pop up e erywhere


----------



## emcosmo1639

I honestly don't think it is anything special.  I would compare it to a light feeling but good coverage tinted moisturizer.  I used to use a tinted moisturizer for a long time and a couple weeks ago switched to a bb.


----------



## db89

what is the intent of this product ... what is it suppose to do for you ?


----------



## ashleyroe

db89 said:


> what is the intent of this product ... what is it suppose to do for you ?


 
this is the caption from the one that i want to try:

*What it is:
*A five-in-one set secret for achieving flawless skin on camera and beyond.

*What it does:*
This multitasking tinted cream formula with SPF 35 moisturizes, primes, perfects, controls oil, and protects for flawless skin on set and beyond. Formulated with emollients and optical pearl pigments, this BB Cream gives skin a glowing, ethereal look and provides a hydrating veil for the complexion to maintain moisture on the surface of the skin. With its ultra-smoothing finish, it instantly re-texturizes to create a smooth canvas. Especially when worn under foundation, it enhances the wear of makeup for up to eight hours.


----------



## Tracy

db89 said:


> What exactly is bb cream ? Have seen several brands most recently an ad from Vichy



Here's a thread on them! http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/bb-cream-blemis-balm-anyone-know-anything-about-198943.html


----------



## chongyuo

So after I apply bb cream do I still have to apply other concealer and foundation . ? 

But Ofcause I'll use a pressed powder for a nice finish !


----------



## lum709

If you want to try bb cream ..I suggest you try Korean brand .. as they are the ones who started the bb cream hype.


Some brand to consider includes ... Missha, skin 79, Dr jart... All avail. On ebay


----------



## lum709

Bb cream replaces foundation ... Therefore no need to apply concealer or foundation after....


----------



## chongyuo

lum709 said:
			
		

> Bb cream replaces foundation ... Therefore no need to apply concealer or foundation after....



Thanks .


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Glad I found this thread! I was thinking of trying the Smashbox one but didn't know if it was worttrying or not. Anyone have any good/bad experiences with that one?


----------



## blah956

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Glad I found this thread! I was thinking of trying the Smashbox one but didn't know if it was worttrying or not. Anyone have any good/bad experiences with that one?



this blog has reviews of american (and korean) BB Creams 

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/category/bb-cream-reviews


----------



## meganfm

I've tried 2 now-the Skin79 Gold and Missha Signature.  I liked Skin79 better, but it wasn't a good match for my skin-it was too dark.  Would definitely be suited to someone tanned or Asian.

Missha Signature would be good if you have all over oily skin.  Mine is combination, and it dried out my cheeks so badly.  If I rubbed my face at all, the makeup would actually flake off.  It was awful.  The only upside is that it comes in more colours-I bought #13 (the lightest) and it was a great match.

Both were supposed to help with brightening skin, but I didn't notice a difference.  I think it's all hype.  However, I wouldn't be opposed to trying another bb cream in the future.  I do like the consistency of it-lighter than a foundation but more coverage than a tinted moisturizer.  I did like how it gave me a "my skin but better" look.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

blah956 said:


> this blog has reviews of american (and korean) BB Creams
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/category/bb-cream-reviews



Thank you! I'll check it out when I'm on a regular computer. I just checked out bb creams on the Sephora app and narrowed it down to Smashbox and Dr Jarts.


----------



## Cait

meganfm said:
			
		

> Missha Signature would be good if you have all over oily skin.  Mine is combination, and it dried out my cheeks so badly.  If I rubbed my face at all, the makeup would actually flake off.  It was awful.  The only upside is that it comes in more colours-I bought #13 (the lightest) and it was a great match.



Ugh. I've been looking all over Chinatown for #13 :/ your skin sounds like mine, too!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## k0be36

I just got some BB cream when i went to HK this past march.  It is a korean brand, Skin 79
http://www.skin79northamerica.com/c...hot-pink-super-plus-beblesh-balm-40g?sef=hcfp
I like it because its moisturizes while providing coverage for my skin.  I have some old acne scars that this cream totally covers up and my skin doesn't feel dry out or cakey when I use this.   Also I like that it blends into my skin naturally.   This is my first experience with BB cream but I can say that I am quite satisfied with the product.  It is als pretty cheap for it in HK, only $16-20 at Sasa.  Can't beat that.


----------



## BrittanyDarling

I heard they are glorified tinted moisturizers. and i won't ever buy a tinted moisturizer because you can do it at home.


----------



## ln88

BrittanyDarling said:
			
		

> I heard they are glorified tinted moisturizers. and i won't ever buy a tinted moisturizer because you can do it at home.



How do you make your own TM? I don't use anything else on my face (foundation, Concealer, etc) so how would i get the tint?


----------



## Slavisa

I've got the Garnier one on today and it is definitely just tinted moisturiser. 

I ended up putting my usual powders over the top to go to work, but for running quick errands etc it would be fine alone.


----------



## BrittanyDarling

ln88 said:


> How do you make your own TM? I don't use anything else on my face (foundation, Concealer, etc) so how would i get the tint?


use your favorite foundation and mix it with your favorite moisturizer. each day you can decided if you need more coverage or less by adding in the amount of foundation you think you need


----------



## ln88

BrittanyDarling said:


> use your favorite foundation and mix it with your favorite moisturizer. each day you can decided if you need more coverage or less by adding in the amount of foundation you think you need


 
Oh I see ... well I don't own any foundation so I guess I'll stick with just buying TM


----------



## xoespresso

miffy said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Sulwhasoo Snowise BB cream? Would love some reviews on it!



I have!! I got a sample of the Sulwhasoo BB Base in #2 Natural, and I've really liked it so far. The color is more natural on me than other BBs I've tried in the past, and I love that it's SPF 50. No breakouts, either  

I think this should be online at Bergdorf now... If youre in NYC, the Bergdorf counter has samples and the girls there are really nice about letting you try before you buy, too...


----------



## Nat

This morning I used the sample I got a few days ago of Dr. Brandt Flexitone BB cream. I have fair/light skin and this was way too dark for me. It made me laugh out loud when I looked at myself in the mirror :giggles: It did not really blend into my skintone, but I must say it felt lightweight and nice on my face.


----------



## nicci404

xoespresso said:


> I have!! I got a sample of the Sulwhasoo BB Base in #2 Natural, and I've really liked it so far. The color is more natural on me than other BBs I've tried in the past, and I love that it's SPF 50. No breakouts, either
> 
> I think this should be online at Bergdorf now... If youre in NYC, the Bergdorf counter has samples and the girls there are really nice about letting you try before you buy, too...



I am interested in this one too! But I don't live in NY  I have tried their skincare and was happy but really curious about the BB cream. Is it long wearing? Did you get a chance to see #1? I fair but have yellow undertone.


----------



## fashiolista

Nat said:
			
		

> This morning I used the sample I got a few days ago of Dr. Brandt Flexitone BB cream. I have fair/light skin and this was way too dark for me. It made me laugh out loud when I looked at myself in the mirror :giggles: It did not really blend into my skintone, but I must say it felt lightweight and nice on my face.



Haha I totally know what you mean! Imma save the sample for when I'm having a tan. Because I really liked the consistency and coverage. I did feel it was a bit heavy on the skin though.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nat

fashiolista said:


> Imma save the sample for when I'm having a tan.



Oh, sounds like a good idea!


----------



## xoespresso

nicci404 said:
			
		

> I am interested in this one too! But I don't live in NY  I have tried their skincare and was happy but really curious about the BB cream. Is it long wearing? Did you get a chance to see #1? I fair but have yellow undertone.



#1 and #2 are almost the same, actually -- I think #1 is slightly pinker with a whiter base while #2 is more beige toned, but the difference is very subtle and more related to undertones than to actual color/darkness, if that makes sense. I just tried to swatch them on my arm and couldnt get the difference to show up in pics at all, sorry  I have cool yellow undertones and I think #2 looked slightly more natural on me! 

And I think its pretty long-wearing... I'd say it can stay through a 9-5 day pretty easily. Hope that helps!


----------



## MINXLASH

Most Korean celebrities say they can't live without BB creme.  It's basically a functional makeup that doesn't simply just cover imperfections but also it prevents aging, protects from the sun, brightens the skin tone, evens out the skin tone, hydrates the skin and primes the skin for smoothe look.  Some BB creme have more coverage than others.  I noticed the Asian BB creme are very light and may not be suitable for tanned skinned North Americans.  Ive tried the l'oreal BB creme it comes in both light and medium and I mix the two to get the perfect color and I love it.


----------



## Mree43

I use the Estee Lauder BB cream. I use it like a foundation primer and then put my foundation over it. I think it makes helps my foundation to stay on better. When I use it, my makeup seems to last all day.


----------



## Couture_Girl

i had a lot of the asian ones (etude house, missha, lioelie) 

i like the asian ones more than the american ones... the american ones dont really feel like bb creams..


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I just picked up the Smashbox BB Cream to try and if I like it, I might see if the Dior one has a color match for me.

The Smashbox actually was a pretty good color match for me in Fair. (I'm 110 in MUFE HD Foundation & Fair in Bare Escentuals too.)


----------



## fashiolista

Couture_Girl said:
			
		

> i had a lot of the asian ones (etude house, missha, lioelie)
> 
> i like the asian ones more than the american ones... the american ones dont really feel like bb creams..



That's because they just name it bb creams, but change the entire formula so it "fits the market". And as a result they create (lousy) tinted moisturizers named "BB creams"- as it sells good nowadays. 

I totally agree that Asian BB creams are way better! They provide nice coverage, without being  cakey and improve your skin (didn't notice anything... Anyways). It's just sad that the colors they come in are so white/grey-ish. Super strange in my opinion as most Asians have a (very) yellow undertone. I know they like to look whiter and paler, but still. 

Just received NARS' tinted moisturizer and it covers soo much. It claims to have the same kind of results as aBB cream. Will keep you guys posted

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jellybebe

fashiolista said:
			
		

> That's because they just name it bb creams, but change the entire formula so it "fits the market". And as a result they create (lousy) tinted moisturizers named "BB creams"- as it sells good nowadays.
> 
> I totally agree that Asian BB creams are way better! They provide nice coverage, without being  cakey and improve your skin (didn't notice anything... Anyways). It's just sad that the colors they come in are so white/grey-ish. Super strange in my opinion as most Asians have a (very) yellow undertone. I know they like to look whiter and paler, but still.
> 
> Just received NARS' tinted moisturizer and it covers soo much. It claims to have the same kind of results as aBB cream. Will keep you guys posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I stopped using my Skin79 BB cream (pink one) in favour of the NARS TM. I love it! I haven't noticed whitening with it like I have with the Skin79 but I agree, the benefits sound very similar to those of a BB cream!


----------



## MINXLASH

One thing I do have to warn about bb creme is that if you are planning to take pictures I don't recommed wearing bbcreme because it has SPF and you know with SPF it has whitening effect.  Unless you like looking super white in pictures I suggest you just wear foundation for photos.


----------



## love2shop_26

I just started using this recently. I read lots of reviews and went with Missha 27 but it turned out to a shade too light for me.  I'm Asian and tanned so I thought 27 would be a good match (again after reading the reviews on their site).  

I ended up getting the 31 (golden beige) and it's perfect.  It says I can still use a foundation over it but I'm using it alone. I think I may have to ditch my foundation altogether now.


----------



## annam

MINXLASH said:
			
		

> One thing I do have to warn about bb creme is that if you are planning to take pictures I don't recommed wearing bbcreme because it has SPF and you know with SPF it has whitening effect.  Unless you like looking super white in pictures I suggest you just wear foundation for photos.



Foundation with no SPF.


----------



## Cait

MINXLASH said:
			
		

> One thing I do have to warn about bb creme is that if you are planning to take pictures I don't recommed wearing bbcreme because it has SPF and you know with SPF it has whitening effect.  Unless you like looking super white in pictures I suggest you just wear foundation for photos.



There are several BBs that have no SPF. I know my skin79 Lovely Girl has none...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wtmontana

I have the Garnier BB cream but got it after I'd been using SkinFood and Missha products. What a let down it was. I will still use it from time to time but definitely won't rebuy - the Koreans definitely know how to make the BB cream work - perfection in a tube! I just use a BeautyBlender rip off sponge to blend mine in and I love it.


----------



## fashiolista

wtmontana said:
			
		

> I have the Garnier BB cream but got it after I'd been using SkinFood and Missha products. What a let down it was. I will still use it from time to time but definitely won't rebuy - the Koreans definitely know how to make the BB cream work - perfection in a tube! I just use a BeautyBlender rip off sponge to blend mine in and I love it.



Totally agree! It is even a fail for a tinted moisturizer... -.-

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ncch

Does anyones bb cream feel sticky?  Can anyone recommend a bb cream that isn't sticky?  Mine right now feels sticky after I put it on for some reason, which sucks bc the color and coverage is great, lasts all day.  But when I touch my face, just feels ick.


----------



## db89

has anyone tried this .... what do you think .. i just saw an ad for it ,,, i think its a new product (only a few months old???) from them....


----------



## gillianna

I think many US companies are now coming out with tinted moisturisers and calling them BB cream since the BB creams are a "hot item" people seem to want to know about.  I have done some research on BB cream from the forum here and learned alot.  I just bought one from Suluhasso.  It was expensive but so worth it.  I researched products and my friend bought a few things and I really liked them.  I am trying to take excellent care of my skin and decided to try Korean products.  I bought a few things from DHC and love them.  I just threw out all my tinted moisturisers and don't wear foundation so I had to find something that might work for me.  I also bought a liquid makeup cream from DHC but it was hard to find.  It wasn't listed under makeup and I had to look up the  name to get it online.  It is not a true BB cream but a nice tinted product.  I am impressed with Sulwhasso because the color is a perfect match for my skin tone.  That itiself was great since so many things I have tried did not work.

The orgins cream looks nice but to me is is just a tinted product and does not do what a BB cream will do.  I would have been interested in trying the orgins bb cream but online reviews have said it is thick and that is something I can't deal with.  If a product is too thick for me to use it will not work well on my skin.  If you can get a sample of it, I would try it first.


----------



## J. Fisk

I just ordered SKIN79 Super+ Beblesh Balm BB Cream Triple Function (Pink Label) from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/SKIN79-Super-Beblesh-Triple-Function/dp/B0020ZEA40/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top after watching this review of it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2mgL8aLnlE 

I can't wait to try it!


----------



## MINXLASH

Missha is one of the best bb creme but it's too white for me so I tried the L'oreal bb creme in medium color.  I really love the smell and how it glides on so smoothly.  I love the fact that it has spf, hydrating to the skin, and evens out the skin tone.  I stopped wearing foundation unless it's a special event or a night out.


----------



## borsina

The BB cream I like to use is by SKIN 79 and is the hot pink version. I use it after washing and lightly moisturizing my face.

The perks of this BB cream are the usuals (SPF factor, light coverage, etc), and it seems to be a tried-and-true classic in the korean cosmetics community.

Like gilliana, I think that you are better off trying Asian BB creams which actually act as skincare products as well as makeup. The Asian market in general is more focused on skincare than makeup, so even the makeup formulations, in my experience, have some kind of skincare benefit or are of a lighter formulation.

Good luck finding the BB cream for you! Check out a website like cosmetic-love.com or cnccanada.com to browse creams. Be careful though: some are very pale, very sallow-toned (which I am... more yellowish/olive toned) or do not come in darker colours. It takes a bit of work to find the one that is right for you, but they usually work very well and last a long time when you get the right one


----------



## ncch

Sulhwasoo is a great, high end Korean cosmetics brand.  Although i have heard some good things, Missha, skin79 and all these other brands are drugstore level brands of makeup in the us.


----------



## xoespresso

ncch said:
			
		

> Sulhwasoo is a great, high end Korean cosmetics brand.  Although i have heard some good things, Missha, skin79 and all these other brands are drugstore level brands of makeup in the us.



ITA! Sulwhasoo is really good -- and easily available in the US via Bergdorf.

History of Whoo (sp?) is supposed to be a comparable brand as well, although I haven't personally tried it and I think it's harder to find in the US...


----------



## GrRoxy

I tried also Erborian BB cream with ginseng which is avaliable from some time now in fr sephora. It was really lovely, available in two colours, not greasy with quite nice coverage. I would say better than all of the skin79 bbs In fact I dont know why I didnt buy it lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i tried reading through all the posts but got tired lol 

Question: what do you guys apply with? kabuki? foundation brush? fingers? sponge? 

also, has anyone tried the Too Faced BB Cream? I think i'm gonna try that one and Smashbox. the Too Faced only comes in 4 colors but i think i'll be between the Creme Glow and Nude Glow. i'll have to try at Sephora.


----------



## Cait

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Question: what do you guys apply with? kabuki? foundation brush? fingers? sponge?



Fingers. I find they're too dry to be malleable or blendable as it were with a brush.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Cait said:


> Fingers. I find they're too dry to be malleable or blendable as it were with a brush.



yikes. ok, i thought they were more dewy and liquid. now that you mention it, pics i've seen, they seem thick and dry


----------



## GrRoxy

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> i tried reading through all the posts but got tired lol
> 
> Question: what do you guys apply with? kabuki? foundation brush? fingers? sponge?
> 
> also, has anyone tried the Too Faced BB Cream? I think i'm gonna try that one and Smashbox. the Too Faced only comes in 4 colors but i think i'll be between the Creme Glow and Nude Glow. i'll have to try at Sephora.



It applies beautifully with beauty blender! Brush works too but fingers are as good as long as you pat it on your skin, not smear all around- it looks bad... Im talking bout real korean bb creams, I dont know about others, except Lauder one- this one was too liquidy and no coverage so no idea... Lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

GrRoxy said:


> It applies beautifully with beauty blender! Brush works too but fingers are as good as long as you pat it on your skin, not smear all around- it looks bad... Im talking bout real korean bb creams, I dont know about others, except Lauder one- this one was too liquidy and no coverage so no idea... Lol



thanks! i am gonna try the beauty blender, love mine! i use it for everything.


----------



## gloryanh

flsurfergirl3 said:


> thanks! i am gonna try the beauty blender, love mine! i use it for everything.



Try Missha, I tried my friend's yesterday and it was amazing! My roommate was raving about how great I looked. My acne scars and blotchy, red skin was smoothed out too, its way better than my Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in St Moritz. I tried #23 but its a little light for me; I have oily, acne-prone Southeast Asian skin, so I'm going to try #27. Here's the official site, which sells it for $30 + shipping, but there are cheaper ones available from US ebay sellers for $25 or less:   

http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&p_code=MSMS1052&ctg=AAA

The Asian brands have the properties BB cream is so famous for, a lot of bloggers have compared all the American brands with Asian ones and its just not the same; the American ones are more like tinted moisturizer. Here are a bunch of reviews she's done on every U.S. brand you can think of: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/category/make-up-reviews/bb-cream-reviews

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bee G.

Has anyone tried the Dior hydra life BB cream?


----------



## I_lv_vintage

I use BB cream on a daily basis and no longer use fundations. The texture of BB creams are generally more watery than fundations so you feel like you are not wearing much make up. I personally really dislike wearing fundations as i always feel like i am wearing a mask at the end of the day.  While the BB cream appears more watery, it actually covers blemishes and imperfections quite well and ppears very natural.  I apply my BB cream using my finger tips, and i just pat it on lightly.  If i want more coverage in an area, i just reapply and layer it on the area.  I've used a number of Asian BB cream brands so far, and have pretty good experience with the differnt poducts.  For anyone thinking bout using BB cream, it's really important to make sure it fits with the undertone of your skin (yellow or pink) and the overall colour is not way too light (they tend to be on the light side) just as picking your fundation. Otherwise it will look like you are wering a mask.  My friend made the mistake of wearing BB cream tht is too fair for her skin, and she looked like her just came out of the set of Twilight.
I've tried:
1) Skin 79 Hot pink triple action BB cream: this has a pink undertone so if your skin has stonger yellow undertone, then beware as it may look a little wierd if you apply too much.
2) Valenino Rudy magic BB - colour 502 (pearly skin): this is just right or me as i have yellow undertone, but it makes me look very fresh as the colour is slightly lighter han my skin.
3) clinique Age defence BB cream spf30: i think there is only one colour for this and it is very fair. More suitable for people with fair skin.
4) Kanebo freshel white c  w cream uv (natural skin): this is just right or me.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

gloryanh said:


> Try Missha, I tried my friend's yesterday and it was amazing! My roommate was raving about how great I looked. My acne scars and blotchy, red skin was smoothed out too, its way better than my Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in St Moritz. I tried #23 but its a little light for me; I have oily, acne-prone Southeast Asian skin, so I'm going to try #27. Here's the official site, which sells it for $30 + shipping, but there are cheaper ones available from US ebay sellers for $25 or less:
> 
> http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&p_code=MSMS1052&ctg=AAA
> 
> The Asian brands have the properties BB cream is so famous for, a lot of bloggers have compared all the American brands with Asian ones and its just not the same; the American ones are more like tinted moisturizer. Here are a bunch of reviews she's done on every U.S. brand you can think of: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/category/make-up-reviews/bb-cream-reviews
> 
> Hope that helps!



thank you so much! wow, i have lots of reading to do! her review of Too Faced said it is more of a tinted moisturizer, which is fine with me. gonna check out some of the other ones and the one you recommended!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I use Dr Jart and apply it with my fingers. I wear it alone when I'm just hanging around the neighborhood, and with foundation on top when going to work or out at night.


----------



## nicci404

gloryanh said:


> Try Missha, I tried my friend's yesterday and it was amazing! My roommate was raving about how great I looked. My acne scars and blotchy, red skin was smoothed out too, its way better than my Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in St Moritz. I tried #23 but its a little light for me; I have oily, acne-prone Southeast Asian skin, so I'm going to try #27. Here's the official site, which sells it for $30 + shipping, but there are cheaper ones available from US ebay sellers for $25 or less:
> 
> http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&p_code=MSMS1052&ctg=AAA
> 
> The Asian brands have the properties BB cream is so famous for, a lot of bloggers have compared all the American brands with Asian ones and its just not the same; the American ones are more like tinted moisturizer. Here are a bunch of reviews she's done on every U.S. brand you can think of: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/category/make-up-reviews/bb-cream-reviews
> 
> Hope that helps!



thanks for the link!! I have combination skin and have a couple acne scars. Is the Missha BB Cream long wearing?


----------



## gloryanh

nicci404 said:


> thanks for the link!! I have combination skin and have a couple acne scars. Is the Missha BB Cream long wearing?



Not sure, I only tried it on, and then took it off soon after. My Missha Perfect Cover #27 is coming in the mail, hopefully it'll arrive this week. I'll let you know, though! 

 OMG, I have a superr oily T zone too, and at the end of the day my whole face is pretty oily all over. Lots of acne scars too, especially along my hair line. Sucks, doesn't it? Although I'm told people with oily skin stay younger longer, here's hoping that's true.


----------



## gloryanh

nicci404 said:


> thanks for the link!! I have combination skin and have a couple acne scars. Is the Missha BB Cream long wearing?



This works amazingly, it lasts pretty well. Its always tough for my skin because of the oil, but it has a lot more coverage than Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer - or any TM, really.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I am waiting for the Dior one to see reviews


----------



## GingerSnap527

8ubble6umpink said:


> I am waiting for the Dior one to see reviews


 
The DiorSnow? Me too! The Muse had a review up and it was favorable, so I'm eagerly awaiting for Sephora to get it in.


----------



## pmburk

Has anyone tried the Garnier or Maybelline versions available here in the US?


----------



## alliemia

I love the Garnier BB cream. Not at first, I felt I looked shiny, now I see it more as a dewy finish and with loose powder to set, it looks amazing. Been wearing it in place of foundation.


----------



## love2shop_26

nicci404 said:


> thanks for the link!! I have combination skin and have a couple acne scars. Is the Missha BB Cream long wearing?



I just wanted to reply to your question and for me, it definitely lasts all day.  I also use the Missha B.B. Boomer which is their primer.  It is THE best! Even better than Lancome's.  Gives me a glow all day.  I also top it off with either Lancome's Translucence Mattifying pressed powder or Bare Minerals Tinted Mineral Veil.  

HTH!


----------



## Rose71

I love the _Missha BB perfect cream_. Absolutely my fav


----------



## gloryanh

love2shop_26 said:


> I just wanted to reply to your question and for me, it definitely lasts all day.  I also use the Missha B.B. Boomer which is their primer.  It is THE best! Even better than Lancome's.  Gives me a glow all day.  I also top it off with either Lancome's Translucence Mattifying pressed powder or Bare Minerals Tinted Mineral Veil.
> 
> HTH!





Rose71 said:


> I love the _Missha BB perfect cream_. Absolutely my fav



Glad to see other Missha fans! Don't you think there's something different about the Asian BB's vs the American ones? They're a lot thicker and more buildable, yet still look natural!


----------



## nicci404

gloryanh said:


> This works amazingly, it lasts pretty well. Its always tough for my skin because of the oil, but it has a lot more coverage than Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer - or any TM, really.



thanks! I just ordered it a couple days ago, excited for it to come. I got a sample of the Nars TM and didn't hate it but didn't love it either.


----------



## gloryanh

nicci404 said:


> thanks! I just ordered it a couple days ago, excited for it to come. I got a sample of the Nars TM and didn't hate it but didn't love it either.



Yay, share your thoughts on Missha when you get it! I like TM over regular foundation just because its easy and natural looking, but sadly, it doesn't give much coverage and usually makes my oily skin oilier.


----------



## Cait

pmburk said:


> Has anyone tried the Garnier or Maybelline versions available here in the US?


 
The Garnier version has sheerer coverage, and lacks the more 'gell-ish" texture of a lot of Korean BBs. My mom wears it (MAC NC20ish, post-menopausal very dry skin); looks nice enough on her. Light-Medium is too dark & orange-y on me, though.


----------



## love2shop_26

gloryanh said:


> Glad to see other Missha fans! Don't you think there's something different about the Asian BB's vs the American ones? They're a lot thicker and more buildable, yet still look natural!



There's definitely a difference between the American and Asian BB. The first one I tried was Boscia's. It was OK, but Missha just looks so natural on me.  Almost seems like I'm not wearing anything on my face at all.  Love it!


----------



## pmburk

I noticed in Walgreen's last night that L'Oreal has a new BB cream - Magic Perfecting Cream or something similar. I think I'll pick it up to try.


----------



## TaraP

pmburk said:


> I noticed in Walgreen's last night that L'Oreal has a new BB cream - Magic Perfecting Cream or something similar. I think I'll pick it up to try.



Ohhh... I have to keep an eye out for that. 

I've been using the Garnier BB Cream and absolutely adore it. I have oily Italian skin and this stuff along with a little SmashBox finishing powder and I am matte all day. No joke.


----------



## fashiolista

There is a new Garnier BB cream planned to launch, one for the combination/oily skin types. It's been said that the coverage is better and it doesn't contain any oils. 

I got a sample of the Dior BB cream and I love it! At first I thought, yikes. It's way too orange and watery. But when you apply it it's amazing. It covers quite a lot. I have some hyper pigmentation, and it almost covers all. Of course you still see some, but I don't mind. 

The finish is natural. Not too dewy. And although the color seems a bit dark, it adapts to your skin over time. I hate it when companies say that, and I never believe it (it's also never true), but this time it's real. It's also very bendable. 

Not sure about the very pale complexions, and it's definitely not suitable for the darker complexions - it only comes in one color. Another downpoint is the price. Not sure about the American pricing, but it's &euro;54,50. Waaay more expensive than a regular (Dior) foundation, and not sure if I would like to spend that amount of money for a BB cream...

I think for that money I'd rather get a high end foundation that covers nicely and gives a natural finish. As I don't really believe in "the benefits of the BB creams". Have used loads, never seen any difference.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pmburk

TaraP said:


> Ohhh... I have to keep an eye out for that.
> 
> I've been using the Garnier BB Cream and absolutely adore it. I have oily Italian skin and this stuff along with a little SmashBox finishing powder and I am matte all day. No joke.


 
On Friday night I bought the L'Oreal Youth Code BB Cream and the L'Oreal Magic Skin Beautifer BB Cream.

I wore the Youth Code on Saturday when we went to the lake. It is definitely a tinted moisturizer and not a BB cream, but I still really liked it. Nice light, natural coverage with a slightly dewy finish. SPF 15.

I wore the Magic Skin Beautifier today. It is VERY matte. Out of the tube, it is a white cream with small granules in it. The granules dissolve and it matches your skin tone once you apply it. It has a very matte finish, quite similar to a primer. You need to use a light hand because I used a small amount and I feel like I have "over-matte" going on. I used it under my MAC Studio Fix powder. So far, I like it.


----------



## Couture_Girl

one thing i don't like about asian bb creams is that they're so grey/pink..

i am an extremely yellow toned asian girl (about a nc30) and it is really hard to find a bb cream that doesn't make me look funky.

one of my favorites right now is my Missha BB cream in the shade 27. perfect shade match.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I bought the Too Faced Beauty Balm in Nude Glow and the 100 point perk was a sample of it in that color!! I used the sample with my new Sephora professional mineral powder brush and at first it was super cold on my face and felt very wet, but once it sunk it...it got even better throughout the day! I am in love with this stuff!!

I put MAC MSF Natural in Medium Dark over it and it is the perfect summer face! so light, dewy, glowy! I'm gonna finish the sample before I open mine just to make sure i love it still lol

I'm probably not using it as a true BB cream, but it works as i've been in the market for a tinted moisturized


----------



## meela188

I've been using Smashbox bb cream in Medium(the name says medium but it's actually a perfect match for me). I really like it and it's good at controlling oil. I can't compare it to any other bb creams on the market because estee lauder, clinique, or bobbi brown don't have a bb cream for darker complexions yet.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I've used the Skin 79 Super BB cream and so far I love it!  Love the smell too.  I top it with Bobbi Brown powder and it's great!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Cait

Has anyone bought and used the Maybelline Fresh Wear? It looks pretty sheer for a BB from the testers, but is it buildable? I'm not expecting full-coverage, but something more light-medium...


----------



## terrianne

Cait said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought and used the Maybelline Fresh Wear? It looks pretty sheer for a BB from the testers, but is it buildable? I'm not expecting full-coverage, but something more light-medium...



I bought this product the other day. I like it for light coverage, but not as a buildable product. For me it looked too cakey with more than one light layer. But with one light layer, a bit of concealer and some finishing powder, it was great, I loved it. Nice product for summer.


----------



## gloryanh

Couture_Girl said:


> one thing i don't like about asian bb creams is that they're so grey/pink..
> 
> i am an extremely yellow toned asian girl (about a nc30) and it is really hard to find a bb cream that doesn't make me look funky.
> 
> one of my favorites right now is my Missha BB cream in the shade 27. perfect shade match.



OMG I totally agree! I'm Southeast Asian, which isn't the same as the typically porcelain, cool-toned Chinese/Japanese/Korean skin, despite make up companies/people lumping us together. My skin is definitely yellower/tanner than the pale Asians, so no BB cream besides Missha #27 works for me. I love the stuff so much! 

Have you tried Nars Tinted Moisturizer in St Tropez? That color works for me too, the problem with both is that my skin gets oily at the end of the day. I use Smashbox translucent powder on top and that still doesn't last all day.


----------



## Borse1224

TaraP said:
			
		

> Ohhh... I have to keep an eye out for that.
> 
> I've been using the Garnier BB Cream and absolutely adore it. I have oily Italian skin and this stuff along with a little SmashBox finishing powder and I am matte all day. No joke.



I have the same Italian skin lol!! I picked it up yesterday and I love it. Use the HD powder in top looks great!! &#128515;


----------



## mcb100

Clinique has a really good one. It's sheer but it has buildable coverage and it comes in 3 shades.


----------



## Fabfemme

Im currently using Too Faced BB cream in vanilla glow. The color is excellent for my skin tone, it has yellowish undertones. 

I absolutely love how easy it goes on and how it stays all day, looks totally natural, and is easy to remove. I haven't Owen "foundations" in years b/c they all looked "caked" on or splotchy. The BB creams are like an awesome moisturizer.


----------



## Cait

terrianne said:


> I bought this product the other day. I like it for light coverage, but not as a buildable product. For me it looked too cakey with more than one light layer. But with one light layer, a bit of concealer and some finishing powder, it was great, I loved it. Nice product for summer.


 
Thank you m'dear. I already have a TM I'm trying to finish; guess I'll be trudging down to P-Mall or Chinatown for my skin79 refills .

PS: on the topic of BBs, does anyone else not find the true Asian/Korean BBs that moisturising? The only I've tried I could skip the moisturiser under was the skin79 VIP Gold...


----------



## intrigue

Cait said:
			
		

> Thank you m'dear. I already have a TM I'm trying to finish; guess I'll be trudging down to P-Mall or Chinatown for my skin79 refills .
> 
> PS: on the topic of BBs, does anyone else not find the true Asian/Korean BBs that moisturising? The only I've tried I could skip the moisturiser under was the skin79 VIP Gold...



I use missha. Of all the BB creams I've tried this is by far my favorite and it comes in multiple shades. It moisturizes and I do not need to use a separate moisturizer before applying the BB cream!


----------



## Cait

intrigue said:


> I use missha. Of all the BB creams I've tried this is by far my favorite and it comes in multiple shades. It moisturizes and I do not need to use a separate moisturizer before applying the BB cream!


 
I tried the Misscha Perfect Cover; I need the #13 but no matter. Still found I at least needed LM Hydrating Primer underneath . I still find BBs are not all-in-one products, at least for me...

Thank you though!


----------



## intrigue

Cait said:
			
		

> I tried the Misscha Perfect Cover; I need the #13 but no matter. Still found I at least needed LM Hydrating Primer underneath . I still find BBs are not all-in-one products, at least for me...
> 
> Thank you though!



No prob! I've tried several until I found missha. I guess it varies with each skin type!


----------



## Bee G.

After doing a bit of research on reviews of US B.B. creams I decided on the Dior HydraLife one, i initially tried the Boscia as I heard it was more of a true B.B. Cream and I felt that it did nothing for me. I know alot of people love the Dior White Reveal but I try too hard to get my tan on that I'm not interested in anything that has a whitening factor. So I took the plunge ($58) and got the Dior HydraLife and was seriously impressed, I so desperately wanted to love it and was ecstatic when I first tried it. I used my fingers to apply a tiny amount (i still used my reg moisturizer & concealer under my eyes) and as soon as I looked back into the mirror I immediately saw a major difference, it's hard to describe other than saying I looked like I had on no makeup but in a really good way, my skin looked amazing, no real coverage as my freckles still show a lot but all the red patches by my nose and chin were gone and I had a nice healthy glow. The texture and smell are  divine. This has totally replaced my Laura mercier tinted moisturizer, for nighttime I would still recommend a regular foundation as this doesn't provide much coverage, however for easy day to day wear and a nice dose of SPF my hunt for B.B. cream stopped here. anyone who has been deciding if they should give this a try definitely should. I know it's a little pricey but it comes with a good amount and you need very little product each use so I think this should last me a while. hope this helps anyone who's hunting for a good bb cream.


----------



## razorkiss58

Just bought skin79 gold bb cream hoping it softens my acne scars and more even skin tone


----------



## Llisa

Thanks for all you share, i think i need to buy one for this hot summer~


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown just got one out, I really want to try it. Details here:

http://www.everythingbobbi.com/en/2012/07/04/bbs-bb-cream/


----------



## Couture_Girl

gloryanh said:


> OMG I totally agree! I'm Southeast Asian, which isn't the same as the typically porcelain, cool-toned Chinese/Japanese/Korean skin, despite make up companies/people lumping us together. My skin is definitely yellower/tanner than the pale Asians, so no BB cream besides Missha #27 works for me. I love the stuff so much!
> 
> Have you tried Nars Tinted Moisturizer in St Tropez? That color works for me too, the problem with both is that my skin gets oily at the end of the day. I use Smashbox translucent powder on top and that still doesn't last all day.



nope! i have the same oily skin as you :/ im still looking for the perfect one though!


----------



## emcosmo1639

mcb100 said:


> Clinique has a really good one. It's sheer but it has buildable coverage and it comes in 3 shades.



I just started using this one...I like it a lot.


----------



## Jujuma

Does anyone know if there is one that's good for older, um more mature, skin. Tried a sample of the Nars and it was just a little too drying for me. I like the. concept and some oil free foundations have worked it the past. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm loving the Dior BB cream. I liked smashbox's too because they have a lot more shades.


----------



## star_dust

I was going to go for the Missha BB cream but since there are parabens in it, I am having second thoughts. Can anyone recommend one without parabens? What about the Seafood one, are there any? Thanks!


----------



## GrRoxy

Why do people believe that Dior, garnier, Estee, Clinique etc products ARE like real BB creams? Real BB creams are from korean brands. All these fake-BBs are in fact tinted moisturizers renamed because- cmon its so trendy right now... Read for yourself http://naturalbeauty26.blogspot.fr/2012/07/covergirl-bb-cream-vs-covergirl-tinted.html 
For real BB creams search on Ebay, the korean sellers are usually so kind, once I didn't get package at all and the seller without any questions sent me next one and many samples


----------



## Cait

Samia said:


> Bobbi Brown just got one out, I really want to try it. Details here:
> 
> http://www.everythingbobbi.com/en/2012/07/04/bbs-bb-cream/


 
I've been dying to try this since EL/BB discontinued the Alabaster shades. Extra Light looks like it could/would work - wonder if it'll be as pink in person though?


----------



## Cait

GrRoxy said:


> Why do people believe that Dior, garnier, Estee, Clinique etc products ARE like real BB creams? Real BB creams are from korean brands. All these fake-BBs are in fact tinted moisturizers renamed because- cmon its so trendy right now... Read for yourself http://naturalbeauty26.blogspot.fr/2012/07/covergirl-bb-cream-vs-covergirl-tinted.html
> For real BB creams search on Ebay, the korean sellers are usually so kind, once I didn't get package at all and the seller without any questions sent me next one and many samples


 
This is true, IME. The Garnier one is nice enough and looks great on my Mom, but both that and the Maybelline swatch, feel and have as much coverage as a TM. I can't imagine the lasting power of the Western BBs are as great as the Asian ones.


----------



## Cait

Jujuma said:


> Does anyone know if there is one that's good for older, um more mature, skin. Tried a sample of the Nars and it was just a little too drying for me. I like the. concept and some oil free foundations have worked it the past. Thanks for any ideas.


 
My mother is 60+ and quite likes the LM Illuminating TM and the Garnier BB. Have you tried something like the LM Hydrating Primer underneath the NARS TM? I find it's one of the few products that can make Chanel Mat Lumiere foundation wearable, for instance.

The skin79 VIP Oriental Gold (they have sample packs of this with the Super Hot Pink) BB is quite moisturizing - way moreso than my Lovely Girl BB or the Hot Pink skin79 BBs. I'm thinking of getting it for the wintertime, as I suspect the Lovely Girl will be WAY too dry and mattifying in the Winter.


----------



## gloryanh

GrRoxy said:


> Why do people believe that Dior, garnier, Estee, Clinique etc products ARE like real BB creams? Real BB creams are from korean brands. All these fake-BBs are in fact tinted moisturizers renamed because- cmon its so trendy right now... Read for yourself http://naturalbeauty26.blogspot.fr/2012/07/covergirl-bb-cream-vs-covergirl-tinted.html
> For real BB creams search on Ebay, the korean sellers are usually so kind, once I didn't get package at all and the seller without any questions sent me next one and many samples



There are some American sellers on ebay that I've bought from and it worked out fine. I think most people just don't even know what a bb cream is, and its hard to explain because they're like, 'what's the difference bw a TM and a bb cream.'


----------



## gloryanh

star_dust said:


> I was going to go for the Missha BB cream but since there are parabens in it, I am having second thoughts. Can anyone recommend one without parabens? What about the Seafood one, are there any? Thanks!



Do you mean Skinfood? They just opened their first US store in Irvine, CA, so if you live near there you could try it. Right now, the store only has the Peach bb cream, but I tried it on and loved it. I'm going back today to pick it up. They have other bb creams in Korea that they're trying to bring over to the US, too. 

Here's the site: http://eng.theskinfood.com/


----------



## Jujuma

Cait said:
			
		

> My mother is 60+ and quite likes the LM Illuminating TM and the Garnier BB. Have you tried something like the LM Hydrating Primer underneath the NARS TM? I find it's one of the few products that can make Chanel Mat Lumiere foundation wearable, for instance.
> 
> The skin79 VIP Oriental Gold (they have sample packs of this with the Super Hot Pink) BB is quite moisturizing - way moreso than my Lovely Girl BB or the Hot Pink skin79 BBs. I'm thinking of getting it for the wintertime, as I suspect the Lovely Girl will be WAY too dry and mattifying in the Winter.



I start every face, well after treatment and moisture, with LM hydrating luminizing  primer. Love it.


----------



## Cait

Jujuma said:


> I start every face, well after treatment and moisture, with LM hydrating luminizing primer. Love it.


 
Ooh! It might be a win with the gold skin79 BB!


----------



## foxyqt

Im using the Diorsnow BB Cream and I love it! I love that it has SPF50 and it matches my yellow-based skintone perfectly (NC25). I dust some MAC MSF Natural on top of it so it doesnt get oily. Another good thing about it is that it doesnt turn orange like other tinted moisturizers I have tried.


----------



## Jujuma

Cait said:
			
		

> Ooh! It might be a win with the gold skin79 BB!



Where do I find skin79 BB? Thanks.


----------



## Jujuma

Cait said:
			
		

> Ooh! It might be a win with the gold skin79 BB!



Found them online. Why did u pick gold for me instead of pink or diamond? I know nothing about the BB creams, except that they're popular now. I am, however, in to using what ever is best for my skin treatment wise. Thanks again.


----------



## Jujuma

Cait said:
			
		

> Ooh! It might be a win with the gold skin79 BB!



Sorry, sorry, sorry. After reading I think I know why you picked gold. Is there just one color?  I self tan and worry it may be too light. I'm not real dark cuz I have blonde hair and blue eyes but still. Is there anyplace to sample this brand!


----------



## Cait

Jujuma said:


> Sorry, sorry, sorry. After reading I think I know why you picked gold. Is there just one color? I self tan and worry it may be too light. I'm not real dark cuz I have blonde hair and blue eyes but still. Is there anyplace to sample this brand!


 
The Gold one IME, is more hydrating. The Lovely Girl & Super Hot Pink are more mattifying and don't spread as nicely over dehydrated skin . We have quite a large Asian emigre population, so it's pretty easy to find skin79 & Misscha here - I don't really have any Amazon or eBay sellers to suggest, unfortunately.


----------



## susu1978

has anyone tried the maybeline Bb cream? any reviews?


----------



## gloryanh

susu1978 said:


> has anyone tried the maybeline Bb cream? any reviews?



Here's a blogger review of the Maybelline: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2012/05/maybelline-dream-fresh-8-in-1-bb-cream-review-swatches.html

and L'oreal's new BB: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2012/06/loreal-youth-code-bb-cream-illuminator-review-swatches.html

I haven't tried any U.S. ones, only Asian bb creams, but she says the American ones are very similar to tinted moisturizer.


----------



## Shreya1098

U can shop on prettyandcute.com because traditional Asian bb creams are like actual bb creams where as the ones in the us are more like tinted moisturizers .


----------



## gillianna

I just received my order of skin 79 bb creams last week and I am loving their products.  I bought the Super BB in the hot pink pump bottle and the Oriential with the gold lid which also includes a pop up top with mirror and cream blush/lip tint.  It took a few YouTube videos to see different applications and I found dotting and patting it in works best for me.  What I love is how the color blends in with my skin tone in a few minutes.  I am so happy with these creams and I also ordered the pressed powder for the Oriential BB cream.  
    I gave my sister my Salwhasoo BB cream and DHC base cream since I felt the Skin  79 creams  worked better for me and I really liked the other products.  The creams stand up in the hot humid weather too.  I think with BB creams it is hit and miss in trying to find one that works.  It sure makes getting ready so much easier.  There are a lot of fake Skin 79 products for sale so if you buy them make sure you are getting the real thing.


----------



## Tracy

I love the hot pink Skin79 too, I just wish it came in a darker shade.  Now that I have a little bit of a tan it doesn't match me.

I also wanted to post a recent experience w/ Missha Perfect Cover BB cream, the center of my face is very oily and the rest is normal and this dries me out!  I used it for a week and wow, I'm dry on my more 'normal' patches.


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

BB Creams are Asian-formulated "foundation + concealer all-in-one"


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I bought the - Missha Perfect Cover BB cream just to try it after reading about it.
What a Disappointment!!!
It gave my skin an ash color, does not blend well into the skin and I'm giving it away to a friend. I really wanted it to be so much better and it just doesn't work for me or look natural.


----------



## Rachelle07

I use skinfood mushroom bb cream with SPF 20. I've had it for 4 years now. I use it everyday on my cheeks and forehead. I only apply on areas with blemishes. It works well with a powder on top. It also did not break me out.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

My Korean friend got me one of the best (according to her people on Korea) which happens to be the Missha Perfect...in #23. I tried it and liked it a lot. It does oxidize after a while, I don't see any grey in my face. Great for a lazy day when you dot want to use much makeup and in this 109 degree weather.


----------



## razorkiss58

I've been using skin79bb in gold for a week now, it's great under makeup. It does give me a more even tone when it's on but I thought it would work wonders when not in use. I don't have any more blemish areas but I do use a anti acne foundation.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Do you use a separate sunscreen under your BB cream? Missha says its BB cream already has SPF 42 but I'm pretty sure it's probably not as effective since it's in makeup. Thoughts?


----------



## saban

I don't use a sunscreen if I wear a bb cream with SPF. I tend to think that because it has color it's doing a better job of blocking my face from rays.


----------



## a_Jarai

I know there are a couple drugstore BB creams. I know maybelline has one and, correct me if Im wrong, I believe L'Oréal has one. Are these products decent at all?


----------



## pinkkitty2011

I use one by skin 79 its amazing, my face has become smooth and looks flawless!


----------



## gillianna

Skin 79 ones are the best.  I have three of them and all work great.  I also bought the matching powder for the pink and Oriential gold ones.


----------



## goodbrand

Diorsnow BB cream with SPF 55 ($55.00 expensive!) very good for dark spots or hyper- pigmentation skin. It's tinted and a little dark for fair skin ( you can adjust its tinted lighter by dilute this BB cream with your reg. moisturizer) then set with powder foundation just  lightly  ( I use Laura Mercier mineral powder foundation) or any powder.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I've been using bb cream for almost a year now. I started with missha and loved it. It hides the dark marks and uneven discolor on my face. 
I started using Canmake bb cream (Japanese drug store brand) earlier this year and I love it more than missha! Its a little thicker so I use less to get the same amount of coverage.  I always use my beauty blender sponge for bb cream because it makes application so much easier. 
I'm not a fan of the dewy look so I do use my Mac powder over the bb cream. But Ive also noticed that bb cream makes a great base for my eye shadow, it stays a lot longer than before. 
I bought the Canmake Bb cream in Japan last time I was there but it is available on eBay from some Japan sellers. I think it's less than $20. 
They only have 2 colors, light and natural. I've tried both but light it too light. I have light to medium Asian skin for reference. I've started my friend in California on bb cream and she uses the light color and she has fair Caucasian skin with red discoloration and she said it works great and makes her skin look even.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I started with missha and loved it.


 Not me!
I tried several of their bb creams and I look like a corspe - even the people I gave it away to looked bad with it.
I know that other people mentioned it was fine, but not anyone I personally know...


----------



## douzz

I've been using missha for around 3-4 yrs i think! ever since they started making it!
just switched to Dior Snow BB cream, and loving it so far! gives better coverage than missha, much more natural color, and SPF 50+.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ I heard very good things about the Dior BB Cream.
The Missha looks so fake, the gal I had coffee with mentioned she didn't want to tell me how bad I looked and was glad to hear I had given it away  :0
Nothin like a good friend who can be honest!


----------



## gracekelly

a_Jarai said:


> I know there are a couple drugstore BB creams. I know maybelline has one and, correct me if Im wrong, I believe L'Oréal has one. Are these products decent at all?



I bought the Garnier at CVS for 12.99  It is a very nice product that goes on well, doesn't clog pores and is very light. With a little blush and finishing mineral powder, it is a very nice daytime light look.

 I also use a tinted moisturizer from Lancome if I want more coverage.


----------



## Cait

Has anyone tried the L'Oreal? How fair is the lightest shade? My Shoppa's was out of testers last night.


----------



## Jenmbraun

Has anyone tried Omorovicza BB Cream? I'm really tempted to pick it up. I currently use Le Metier Tinted Luminizer, but i'm looking for something with slightly more coverage for those bad skin days. I was using La Mer foundation, but it's too thick for day wear, IMO.


----------



## SophiaLee

Cait said:


> Has anyone tried the L'Oreal? How fair is the lightest shade? My Shoppa's was out of testers last night.



CVS had a tester of the Light color and it was really orange and way too dark on my lightly tanned hand. The Fair might be ok, but there were no testers of it and based on the orangish color of the Light, I didn't want to waste money and passed.


----------



## Cait

SophiaLee said:


> CVS had a tester of the Light color and it was really orange and way too dark on my lightly tanned hand. The Fair might be ok, but there were no testers of it and based on the orangish color of the Light, I didn't want to waste money and passed.


 
Thank you!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I've become very fond of the Clinique one...I go back and forth between it and the Dior one, but probably like Clinique's a little better.


----------



## cougess

I just started using the Estee Lauder  BB Cream in light. I bought a full sized tube after using a free sample from Nordstrom. I think it is just as good if not better than LeMetier's Peau Verge and a lot cheaper.  I think coverage is good, there is SPF 35 and it does a good job of controlling shine.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^^ Does the Estee Lauder one have a matte finish? That would be nice, I don't like the shiny / dewy ones.


----------



## Sassydarlings

I use The Face SHop BB cream. it's a korean cosmetic brand. I love BB cream way better than foundation. I only use foundation on speciall occassions. BB creams are good, it gives you a no make up makeup look and has a lot of benefits like it heals your pimples, cover up imperfections..


----------



## beautyangel

BB comes from Germany. Alex and another one.


But as a cosmetic product, most of them are from South Korea. True. 


I don't use BB. It's so thick and dark. I prefer poundation.


----------



## cougess

Lady Chinadoll said:


> ^^ Does the Estee Lauder one have a matte finish? That would be nice, I don't like the shiny / dewy ones.


 
I think its closer to matte than dewy, but I still swipe powder over my face.  I think if you put it on and wait for it to dry, it might dry matte. sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## MissL

I recently bought the skin79 minature set to try a bit of each. Have only tried 3 out of the 4 so far (hot pink triple function, diamond prestige and diamond pearl). The triple function is good for everyday use as it looks more natural but it is thicker. The diamond prestige was thinner and easier to put on but made my face much whiter (but it was a nice glow). The pearl one had a nice shimmer to it after applying, good for going out at night. Can't wait to try the last one (gold whitening), I have been pretty impressed with skin79 .


----------



## TheAnni

I've been using the Missha M Perfect Cover BB Cream in 21 for the past few days and so far I'm impressed. The coverage is sufficient for daily wear but I still use a little bit of concealer for dark circles and powder on top of it. It's nice for summer because it doesn't look or feel too heavy.


----------



## yihui_g

skin79 and missha (the red tube one) is good.....

but bb cream is not good for ur skin.... it is really easy to clot pores... even easier than liquid foundations....>////< but it really does make ur skin look smooth...


----------



## Pazdzernika

yihui_g said:


> skin79 and missha (the red tube one) is good.....
> 
> but bb cream is not good for ur skin.... it is really easy to clot pores... even easier than liquid foundations....>////< but it really does make ur skin look smooth...



I thought BB cream was supposed to _help _the appearance of your skin, not ruin it! You know with "Blemish Balm" meaning it got rid of them, not created them.  LOL I was lovin' on the Missha cream (Perfect Cover and Signature Real Complete formulas) because of the "your skin but better look" and ease of application but I started noticing I was breaking out. I usually have pretty good skin and I'm sure it's the bb cream. Such a bummer!  I love this more than foundation but it really is clogging my pores!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ Yes I agree with you Pazdzernika! 
EVERY gal I personally know who has used Missha had problems and most of them were started from that darn Missha BB cream.
I did read that the fragrance they use have irritants. Lucky I didn't get that far, it didn't look good on me so I gave it away and my friend broke out - I felt horrible.


----------



## Cait

I hate to soapbox: but I think a lot of it the problems with pore clogging have to do with improper skincare. I have yet to find a true BB cream (like foundation) that doesn't require an oil cleanser, versus TM where I can get away with a milk cleanser. Though I think the skincare benefits might be there, the hype surrounding these benefits lulls users into false security.


----------



## Pazdzernika

^I understand what you're saying, but improper skincare is DEFINITELY NOT my problem. I'm religious about this! I guess this particular BB just isn't my perfect product.  I don't doubt it would work for someone else....but the BB cream is definitely the problem in my case.


----------



## Cait

Pazdzernika said:


> ^I understand what you're saying, but improper skincare is DEFINITELY NOT my problem. I'm religious about this! I guess this particular BB just isn't my perfect product. I don't doubt it would work for someone else....but the BB cream is definitely the problem in my case.


 
Dare I say: but any product can cause a reaction. There are some foundations one will react to; and some ones won't. It does not mean all foundations are off-limits for a person, but that specific one. I imagine the same thing would apply to BB creams - not all will work with one's skin, but it doesn't mean another BB cream couldn't.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Cait said:


> Dare I say: but any product can cause a reaction. There are some foundations one will react to; and some ones won't. It does not mean all foundations are off-limits for a person, but that specific one. I imagine the same thing would apply to BB creams* - not all will work with one's skin, but it doesn't mean another BB cream couldn*'t.



I didn't disagree with any of your statements with my comment. My comment was in response to what seemed like your suggestion that it was not the particular BB cream brand that was causing my reaction, rather, improper skincare.


----------



## Cait

Pazdzernika said:


> I didn't disagree with any of your statements with my comment. My comment was in response to what seemed like your suggestion that it was not the particular BB cream brand that was causing my reaction, rather, improper skincare.


 
I think at this point we're just going to be arguing semantics, and something was probably lost in translation. Best !


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> I thought BB cream was supposed to help the appearance of your skin, not ruin it! You know with "Blemish Balm" meaning it got rid of them, not created them.  LOL I was lovin' on the Missha cream (Perfect Cover and Signature Real Complete formulas) because of the "your skin but better look" and ease of application but I started noticing I was breaking out. I usually have pretty good skin and I'm sure it's the bb cream. Such a bummer!  I love this more than foundation but it really is clogging my pores!



I too just started using this same BB cream and I started getting bumps on my face 7 total and it is definitely the BB cream because is the only change I've had in my skin care routine. So sad.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Has anyone tried the Omorovicza Complexion Perfector BB SPF20? http://www.omorovicza.com/uk/product-use/skin-enhancers/complexion-perfector-bb.html

Sounds good but seriously, £80 for a BB cream?


----------



## susu1978

Try garnier ,im using that n maybeline.love it.i recently also bought the une


----------



## Nicki828

I've had very good success with Marcelle's BB cream.  It gives really good coverage - but doesn't feel heavy.  I've recommended it to several friends, and they all love it.


----------



## DawnLuvsLouie

So I was reading some comments on the Birchbox website and someone mentioned BB cream which I never heard of... So of course I googled it and apparently it's blemish balm that correct me if I'm wrong is somewhat like a tinted moisturizer... I think it's supposedly big in Asia... And now coming here.. So anyways I was thinking about getting a tinted moisturizer but now I'm thinking maybe I should get this? If anyone had an input that would be nice... 

If it helps I'm 29... I have oily skin in my tzone.. No acne but some scars on my chin from cystic pimples that I wouldn't mind minimizing/covering up.. Also my biggest problem is dark circles under my eyes that I feel age me.. They aren't puffy just dark... 

So do u think I should try this Bb cream or a tinted moisturizer? 

O btw I'm not a huge fan of too much foundation that looks caked up... I like light makeup...


----------



## saban

There's a thread about bb creams herehttp://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/bb-cream-blemish-balm-anyone-know-anything-about-198943.html

But to answer your question if you're looking for an American brand bb cream my personal opinion is that they are almost exactly like tinted moisturizer with asian bb creams they are more like an all in one with skincare, color and spf (that is usually higher).  Plus asian bb creams have more formulas so you might find a better fit but it might be harder to find a color match if you are darker than say NC 30.


----------



## DawnLuvsLouie

saban said:
			
		

> There's a thread about bb creams herehttp://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/bb-cream-blemish-balm-anyone-know-anything-about-198943.html
> 
> But to answer your question if you're looking for an American brand bb cream my personal opinion is that they are almost exactly like tinted moisturizer with asian bb creams they are more like an all in one with skincare, color and spf (that is usually higher).  Plus asian bb creams have more formulas so you might find a better fit but it might be harder to find a color match if you are darker than say NC 30.



Thanks  I'll check that out.. N it's funny cuz I googled NC 30( I'm a big googler) n that's about exactly my skin shade maybe a little teeny bit lighter.. So u think that I should order an Asian one? But where would I find those!?


----------



## Aeris

A BB cream is basically a tinted moisturizer with slightly more coverage and SPF (sometimes antioxidants). My skin is not clear enough to get away with wearing just a BB Cream alone, but it does make an excellent base to put on before concealer or powder. But if you're low on cash, there's no reason to splurge on a BB Cream when a more reasonably priced foundation or tinted moisturizer over your sunscreen will pretty much accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Cait

27 in the Misscha Perfect Cover will probably be a good colour match for an NC30ish; but the coverage is closer to medium-full. A lot of the Asian BBs come in one shade, though.


----------



## Aeris

By the way, apparently the new thing coming up are CC Creams:
http://www.futurederm.com/2012/08/06/how-is-a-cc-cream-different-than-a-bb-cream/

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...ream-the-next-generation-of-the-bb-cream.html


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Aeris said:


> By the way, apparently the new thing coming up are CC Creams:
> http://www.futurederm.com/2012/08/06/how-is-a-cc-cream-different-than-a-bb-cream/
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...ream-the-next-generation-of-the-bb-cream.html



Wow! CC creams sound awesome!


----------



## babymelsmom

Aeris said:


> A BB cream is basically a tinted moisturizer with slightly more coverage and SPF (sometimes antioxidants). My skin is not clear enough to get away with wearing just a BB Cream alone, but it does make an excellent base to put on before concealer or powder. But if you're low on cash, there's no reason to splurge on a BB Cream when a more reasonably priced foundation or tinted moisturizer over your sunscreen will pretty much accomplish the same thing.


 
Also, most of the BB creams have silicone in them so you need to check the ingredients if you have an aversion to silicone in your products.


----------



## babymelsmom

Jenmbraun said:


> Has anyone tried Omorovicza BB Cream? I'm really tempted to pick it up. I currently use Le Metier Tinted Luminizer, but i'm looking for something with slightly more coverage for those bad skin days. I was using La Mer foundation, but it's too thick for day wear, IMO.


 
Just saw this post and thought I would respond since I've been using Omorovicza BB Cream for the last month and love it.  I keep getting compliments on my 56-year old skin.  I like the fact that it has no silicone, unlike other BB creams.  But, the downside is that it has only one shade.  I'm fair so it isn't a problem.  As far as coverage, it is buildable and definitely makes your skin look fabulous.  When I wash my face at night, my skin continues to look fabulous.  I love it!


----------



## elay28

Tried the garnier bb when it came out left a white overcast and had to return


----------



## amesbegonia

Boscia BB Cream SPF 27 - i thought itd be too dark but totally blends into my NC20 skin. Very moisturizing & feels like its good 4 my skin. The spf is decent i think.. Soaks in immediately. 
Worst was Garnier - broke me out, smelled, didnt feel great on skin.


----------



## ashleyroe

i just tried a sample of the clinque BB cream and it's pretty awesome. i'm gonna see how my face looks at the end of the day and make a better decision of what i think about it from there.


----------



## Cait

I have to say: if anyone is uber-pale (anywhere between NC/W10-15) and is finding the cheaper North American "BB creams" to be too dark, the GOSH All in One BB Cream in Sand 01 (I picked it up this afternoon) is quite light in tone; there were 4 shades but I'm not sure how dark the line goes.

Unfortunately, I can already tell this has sheer coverage; and it doesn't seem uber-buildable. I could still see my freckles through; and it seems to have a slight sheeny finish. I'm going to test it out tomorrow (be warned: the tube is uber-tiny for the price!) and see how it works.


----------



## kmh1190

Just tried the L'Oreal Magic Skin Beautifier BB cream.  It doesn't have the same texture that I'm used to with my Korean BB creams.  Kinda runny, comes out of the tube white with fine granules that oxidize.  I like the finish of it but it doesn't have SPF.  I think it is more comparable to Origins VitaZing or Estee Lauder Daywear Plus (both of which have SPF) rather than a BB cream.


----------



## alessia70

im a big fan of the skin79 bb creams, especially the pink one! i dont think i'll stray from that any time soon, been using it for over two years now. 

i dont like the western brand bb creams, the asian brands have really perfected the bb cream.  

as for where to buy it, it depends on where you are located, im in europe, and there is only one trusted importer that i buy from via website. 

good luck!


----------



## jwhitlock

Just got my first BB cream today! OK, I know I'm a DORK, but I even love the packaging! 

It looks like it may be too light for me now, as I just got back from the beach and got a little more sun than I would have hoped to get. 

We shall see...


----------



## mk78

I have had a massive BB haul  so far I have skin 79 VIP gold, diamond collection prestige cream and pink oriental one. I also have Dr Jart silver label, Etude house BB precious mineral in honey beige and neutral beige I think and I managed to get respective compact finishing powders for the skin 79 BB creams. I have only managed to test out the skin 79 VIP gold and the diamond collection prestige cream. I kind of prefer the finish and look of the diamond collection prestige over the VIP gold although I am annoyed that I can't get any product out as the pumpimg mechanism seems faulty and I have struggled to get so much as a pin size out at a time!! I am definitely not a perfect colour match and have to blend blusher and bronzer to look 'natural' but i do like the coverage and will give an update once I try the other BB creams I have


----------



## mk78

Also as additional info for anyone who wants to buy BB creams I bought mine over the web via cosmetic love and Pretty and Cute, I recommend them both as I live in the UAE and managed to get my items delivered in just over a week. Does anyone know of any other reputable sites?


----------



## stacmck

I've been using the Maybelline BB cream on and off, and it's okay. I like it for weekends when I'm just running around and don't want a whole face of makeup but want a little bit of coverage.


----------



## bijou

Missha:  I found this one to be too drying on my skin.  

Gowoonsesang:  This one was more moisturizing than Missha, but I felt like the color was not my color.  They say that BB sreams will slightly change in color to match your skin tone, but it still didn't work for me. 

A.H.C:  I love this one.  It's pricier than others, but definitely worth it.  It's produced by a skincare company.  They recommend tapping the BB cream into your face instead of rubbing it in.  I've tried both techniques and it looks better when I tap it in.


----------



## Cait

The GOSH All in One BB has ZILCH coverage (sheer-light; as much as a TM) but it is quite dry for a TM, especially in comparison to the Stila Sheer Color, LM Original or Bobbi Brown Regular TMs. If you have an issue with TMs sliding right off, this one might be good (but again, coverage is pretty sheer and not really buildable! )


----------



## jwhitlock

Day One on the Canmake BB and I love it! Kept my usually very oily skin under control!


----------



## Kpark

I've only tried Korean ones and I'm pretty satisfied. It's lighter than regular foundation which gives you a more natural looking skin than a cake face.


----------



## shp

Try missha's Cho bo yang bb cream they are good for dry skin and sensitive skin. I don't think they have skin recovery function though..


----------



## gillianna

I have to agree that the Korean ones are the best.  I love Skin 79.  I think nw the American cosmetic companies see how popular the are and are making their own which to me are more like a tinted moisturizer.  I tried two samples out, forgot the names but they felt so different then my Skin  79 be creams.  
I am sure people will buy all the name brand cosmetic bb creams since they use a certain line,  but until one tries the Korean brads can they truly understand the differences.


----------



## meganfm

I'm using Nanoce moist bb cream and it's a good match for fair skinned girls with pink undertones.  It's just a little bit yellow so it balances out the redness on my face, and the coverage is quite good.


----------



## mk78

gilliana I totally agree!!! I tried the NARS radiant tinted moisturiser and it is meant to be amazing most probably in line with the North American and European BB creams and it doesn't compare to the skin 79 BB Oriental cream or the Etude House Precious Mineral BB cream


----------



## meganfm

mk78 said:


> gilliana I totally agree!!! I tried the NARS radiant tinted moisturiser and it is meant to be amazing most probably in line with the North American and European BB creams and it doesn't compare to the skin 79 BB Oriental cream or the Etude House Precious Mineral BB cream



That's why I haven't tried any American BB creams-they just make them like a fancy tinted moisturizer and the coverage isn't there at all.


----------



## Samia

I have tried Dior and Garnier till now and both didn't work for me. Both are supposed to be for oily skin but after just an hour of application I was an oily mess! 
Did anyone try the Bobbi Brown one yet? Her products usually work great for my skin, would love to read reviews from those with really oily skin type.


----------



## pixiejenna

Could you guys recommend a BB cream for me?

I have sensitive skin, rosacea on my cheeks, and acme(thanks pcos!). I'm also allergic to mineral make-up so it can't have Bismuth Oxychloride in it or my skin will be itchy. I'm not sure if BB creams use this ingredient or not. Color wise I'm a NC20-30 depending on how tan I am I'm pretty light as it's been too hot to go out all summer I"m a total wimp when it comes to the heat. I have a yellow undertone to my skin along with redness on my cheeks.

I just wanted to add I already tried Maybelline's bb cream and was under impressed with it.

TIA!


----------



## abandonedimages

meganfm said:


> That's why I haven't tried any American BB creams-they just make them like a fancy tinted moisturizer and the coverage isn't there at all.



Same, I don't even want to try the American ones at the drugstores, because they're not really BB creams IMO. They're just tinted moisturizers, and I wish they would just call them what they are instead of trying to sell these products based on the reputation of Asian and European BB creams. Seems like false advertising to me, you know?

There are no anti-aging properties in the ones I've seen in US drugstores as of today, and that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## lovemysavior

I just bought the one from L'Oreal and I think it is ok.  I have never tried the Asian brands so I have nothing to compare them to.  Is there a good website to order the good Asian brands?  I would like to try them.


----------



## Cait

lovemysavior said:


> I just bought the one from L'Oreal and I think it is ok. I have never tried the Asian brands so I have nothing to compare them to. Is there a good website to order the good Asian brands? I would like to try them.


 
sasa, prettyandcute.


----------



## mk78

^^Also cosmetic love. I ordered from both pretty and cute and cosmetic love and just preferred the aftercare from cosmetic love, plus they didn't charge me for shipping internationally whereas pretty and cute did


----------



## kittykat08

I think I have one from L'Oréal but it does work pretty great, at first I didn't think so, but it actually does and It's the only thing with spf in it that doesn't make me break out, and after wearing it for a few days in a row my skin looks really great when I take it off, I actually think it helps with my acne some too


----------



## valbuhdee

I absolutely love my Lioele Triple the Solution BB cream! The coverage is amazing and it works well with my oily skin. The smell is a little weird, but it fades after an hour or so. I got a sample of the L'Oreal BB in a magazine, so I'm giving it a try. Definitely doesn't have the same coverage, but I like that it dried matte and feels like a powder. We will see after a few hours how it does with my oily skin!


----------



## yakusoku.af

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I just bought the one from L'Oreal and I think it is ok.  I have never tried the Asian brands so I have nothing to compare them to.  Is there a good website to order the good Asian brands?  I would like to try them.



I found mine on eBay. I use the Korean brand missha and Japanese brand canmake. I like the canmake one better because I feel like I get better coverage.


----------



## valbuhdee

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I just bought the one from L'Oreal and I think it is ok.  I have never tried the Asian brands so I have nothing to compare them to.  Is there a good website to order the good Asian brands?  I would like to try them.



The website prettyandcute.com has some great selections and they often have sales. They are also based in the US, so shipping is quick.


----------



## Tiare

I've been using Dr. Jart's Black label Blemish BB and really love it. I still need a touch of my Cle de Peau concealer on a few spots, but, otherwise it's been working great. I have always been a foundation user, and it's like a liberation using such a lighter product! I only wish it wasn't so pink/greyish, so, hopefully I can find something even better with the Korean brands.

Gives me an excuse to plan a trip for Korean BBQ next weekend in Flushing, stroll all the beauty shops in the area afterwards! I'm sure at least one carries the skin 79, which seems to be the forum favorite


----------



## DC-Cutie

abandonedimages said:


> Same, I don't even want to try the American ones at the drugstores, because they're not really BB creams IMO. They're just tinted moisturizers, and I wish they would just call them what they are instead of trying to sell these products based on the reputation of Asian and European BB creams. Seems like false advertising to me, you know?
> 
> There are no anti-aging properties in the ones I've seen in US drugstores as of today, and that's what I'm looking for.



I have to agree with you. True BB creams work for best for those with less pigment, because the darker your skintone, the harder it is to get the formulations just right with the sunscreen, anti aging products, etc without it looking chalky. 

That said, I love the BB cream by sleek cosmetics for women of color. It's just a tinted moisturizer, really.


----------



## dianahuang

liole triple solution is easy to blend with smooth result...but my very sensitive skin can't use it...so sad...everytime i wear it the acnes will show up...and the only bb cream that suits to my face is Etude precious mineral bbcream...it blends well also...


----------



## Koga

I like Skinfood but I recently passed a Missha store and decided to get their Signature Real Complete B.B Cream. I was very impressed with the quality.Their products don't cost much but the quality is high end! Same quality as my usual products from Lancome, Chanel and Dior. 

Wonder if Laneige has a B.B cream too?


----------



## iamginny

I have been using BB cream in my daily routine, and I stay in Malaysia, which is very hot and I tend to expose to the sun a lot. I find these brands suit me, but I'm not sure with others. I'm currently using Laneige Snow BB cream and Etude House Precious Mineral BB Cream. 
I use these two brands alternately when I want to apply make up or only as my daily sun protection.

Etude house Precious Mineral BB Cream have higher coverage so I use it as my base before applying make up, otherwise I'm using Laneige Snow BB as my sun screen.






the one on the right.
[iamginny.com]






[iamginny.com]

Hope that's help. 
Btw I'm new here, looks like my post is too long. lol


----------



## SelinaW

Maybelline has all color shades to match most women. It provides good coverage.


----------



## Bitten

Hi everyone,

I'm in the process of renewing some of my cosmetic and skincare products and BB creams have been getting loads of press lately. 

The thing is though: I've done a lot of research on the net, reading various reviews, top 10s etc and what seems to be almost universal is that from Garnier to L'Oreal, Dior to Maybelline, anything that is actually available in the Western market (I'm in Australia) and is being sold as a BB cream is in fact anything but. 

The refrain "...not quite a BB cream like the asian/korean BB creams..." is so frequent, it's bizarre.

So what is up? I don't want to shell out on a product that is just tinted moisturiser in BB-cream packaging - I already have a tinted moisturiser that I like and I'm not about to go brand-hopping. What I am interested in is trying a BB cream. But it appears that not a single product sold as BB cream is in fact a BB cream.

Does anyone have any advice? Recommendations? If these 'US/UK/Australian' market BB creams are nothing like actual BB creams, why are they being sold as such? Why not produce an actual BB cream? What are the brands in the Asian markets? Are any of these available for purchase internationally?

I'm sorry it's so long, but this is really perplexing me


----------



## smurfet

What is a BB cream?


----------



## Bitten

smurfet said:


> What is a BB cream?



BB stands for 'beauty balm' and it's basically supposed to be a multiple-use application addressing skin concerns as well as providing coverage/skin-perfecting. I'm hoping other tPFers can provide some input as to where to buy genuine BB creams, because most of what is being sold as a BB cream is more like tinted moisturiser.


----------



## rabbits

I've tried a few, including the "not quite a BB cream like the asian/korean BB creams". My fav is BRTC's (http://www.brtcstore.com/brtc/jasmine-bb-cream-spf-30) - very natural, good coverage. They do seem to ship internationally. Another I might re-purchase is Garniers but its a far second for me. BRTC, I think, is one of the earlier brands of BB creams so it should be fairly authentic. The thing with these BB creams is you really should try them prior to purchase as they usually come in only one or two shades. Even among my friends, we all have different favourites for bb creams!


----------



## Cait

Marketing.

I quite like the new GOSH one. As much coverage as the usual TM, but I do think it'd work better on oilier skin than a lot of branded TMs on the market. 4 shades in the range.

For genuine BBs, I just go to Chinatown or trek to Pacific Mall.


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Ok so I should head to china town to see what's available - good idea! 

And yeah, I agree the marketing is the big push but I'm still a little perplexed as to why they are pushing TM as BB, rather than developing genuine BB. Particularly since the market is so globalised now.

Anyways, they're multinational corporations and I'm just a lil ol' consumer


----------



## Cait

Bitten said:


> ^^^ Ok so I should head to china town to see what's available - good idea!
> 
> And yeah, I agree the marketing is the big push but I'm still a little perplexed as to why they are pushing TM as BB, rather than developing genuine BB. Particularly since the market is so globalised now.
> 
> Anyways, they're multinational corporations and I'm just a lil ol' consumer


 
I'll say even the smaller plazas here with a lot of Asian people have at least one store that'll have a small selection ! GL!


----------



## Samia

There is a long thread on this on the makeup forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/bb-cream-blemish-balm-anyone-know-anything-about-198943.html

Lots of info on different BB creams and reviews.


----------



## xlana

Pretty & Cute has a good selection of BB Creams: http://www.prettyandcute.com/Makeup/Face/BB-Creams-c130/ You can can also usually find a code floating around.

I haven't personally tried the American BB creams, and I've only tried a couple Korean BB creams. I think they're convenient in that they offer coverage and a high SPF, and the latter is rare in a foundation. A drawbrack is that there is a lack of color range for BB creams which can be frustrating for both the very light or very dark skinned ladies. Honestly though, BB creams are in general a glorified tinted moisturizer in my opinion. There are a lot to choose from though, so I'm sure if anybody really wanted a BB cream they could find one that'll work for them. I just wouldn't expect it to do everything it's advertised to do.

This is also not the first time I've heard that the American BB creams are not up to par with the Asian ones. Does it say exactly why though?


----------



## Bitten

Samia said:


> There is a long thread on this on the makeup forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/bb-cream-blemish-balm-anyone-know-anything-about-198943.html
> 
> Lots of info on different BB creams and reviews.


 
Thanks *Samia* - I wasn't sure whether it would fall into make up or beauty  

And thanks for merging mods!


----------



## Samia

I have been using the Bobbi Brown one, its a bit expensive but is really good, my biggest worry as with other BB creams and also foundations was getting too oily too soon but this controls my oily skin well. I also discovered that if I use my Luara Mercier mineral primer before using the BB cream it even works better I stay matte for 5-6 hours without blotting or using powder on top.


----------



## pixiejenna

I tried caolion sensitive bb cream. I was tempted by the fact it's made for sensitive skin which I have.* I did not like it at all*. It really white washed me, I expected this a bit but not that much I'm usually a nc20. Also this product seemed to be a tad cakey looking regardless of how I applied it by hand or with a make up sponge and even over a primer. It also made my skin look very dry. I honesty felt like it aged me and made my skin look worse. The only good thing is I got a few samples of a skin79 bb cream with my order so I can try that one out, since skin79 seems to be a cult fav here.


----------



## meganfm

Bitten said:


> The refrain "...not quite a BB cream like the asian/korean BB creams..." is so frequent, it's bizarre.
> 
> So what is up? I don't want to shell out on a product that is just tinted moisturiser in BB-cream packaging - I already have a tinted moisturiser that I like and I'm not about to go brand-hopping.



I haven't tried it personally, but from what I've heard the Bobbi Brown BB Cream is the closest to an Asian BB cream of the Western choices.  However for the price, you can try a lot of Asian ones.  I find the Asian ones are often very thick and more like a cream, while as the western ones are runny and very similar to a tinted moisturizer.  You get more coverage with (most, but not all) of the Asian ones.

Your colouring depends a lot as well.  I am very pale (I don't wear MAC but I am probably NC10-15) and most BB creams aren't suited for my complexion.  If you are fair, I'd highly recommend looking at the big review From Head to Toe did:

http://www.frmheadtotoe.com/2010/12/huge-bb-cream-overview-reviews-swatches.html

Missha is a good brand because it carries both shades for fair or tanned girls (although they still don't run incredibly dark).


----------



## handbaghoarder

Is this legit and has anybody purchased from them?

http://www.skin79northamerica.com/


----------



## Msinonge

I think smash box has the best of the North American brands. I have been using it for 2 months now.


----------



## Luba87

handbaghoarder said:
			
		

> Is this legit and has anybody purchased from them?
> 
> http://www.skin79northamerica.com/



Yes its the official Skin79 site! I have a couple of their BB creams and really like them. But I prefer Missha perfect skin BB! Bought on Amazon ( I am from Toronto, Canada). I only use that - no mosturizer, primer, concealor. Love it!!


----------



## Msinonge

sarahcantiik said:


> Never heard of this BB cream. I am curious as what this product can do.
> 
> Don't instantly believe that flawless skin of those celebs are the result of 1 product. Many celebs have quite a high regime of skincare routine that they follow to achieve that flawless/smooth skin. To say that BB cream is responsible for that perfection is only what the manufacturer wants you to believe.


 I agree


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Luba87 said:


> Yes its the official Skin79 site! I have a couple of their BB creams and really like them. But I prefer Missha perfect skin BB! Bought on Amazon ( I am from Toronto, Canada).* I only use that - no mosturizer, primer, concealor.* Love it!!



Same here! The only thing I use with mine is a bit of corrector for my under eyes!


----------



## handbaghoarder

Luba87 said:


> Yes its the official Skin79 site! I have a couple of their BB creams and really like them. But I prefer Missha perfect skin BB! Bought on Amazon ( I am from Toronto, Canada). I only use that - no mosturizer, primer, concealor. Love it!!


 
Thank you Luba87!  Does Amazon.com ship to Canada?


----------



## Luba87

handbaghoarder said:


> Thank you Luba87! Does Amazon.com ship to Canada?


 
Yep, lots of vendors do! Mine came straight from Korea, and shipping was cheap. Shipping was only $5 and the cream was $10-something. 

Here's the one I got:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0027A7CLG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01

I have fairly light skin tone and the colour 23 works great for me. It's the best thing I've ever bought!!


----------



## Luba87

kawaiiamaiai said:


> Same here! The only thing I use with mine is a bit of corrector for my under eyes!


 
Yes, I do put on some powder for a matte look throughout the day, but other than that it's only the BB cream. It's amazing how it replaced all of the other things I was putting on my face and it actually makes me look flawless. I highly recommend the Missha and in general the Korean BBs. The American ones don't compare!!!


----------



## Luba87

Bitten said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in the process of renewing some of my cosmetic and skincare products and BB creams have been getting loads of press lately.
> 
> The thing is though: I've done a lot of research on the net, reading various reviews, top 10s etc and what seems to be almost universal is that from Garnier to L'Oreal, Dior to Maybelline, anything that is actually available in the Western market (I'm in Australia) and is being sold as a BB cream is in fact anything but.
> 
> The refrain "...not quite a BB cream like the asian/korean BB creams..." is so frequent, it's bizarre.
> 
> So what is up? I don't want to shell out on a product that is just tinted moisturiser in BB-cream packaging - I already have a tinted moisturiser that I like and I'm not about to go brand-hopping. What I am interested in is trying a BB cream. But it appears that not a single product sold as BB cream is in fact a BB cream.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? Recommendations? If these 'US/UK/Australian' market BB creams are nothing like actual BB creams, why are they being sold as such? Why not produce an actual BB cream? What are the brands in the Asian markets? Are any of these available for purchase internationally?
> 
> I'm sorry it's so long, but this is really perplexing me


 
The North American BBs are exactly like a tinted moisturizer, yes. But the Korean ones are AMAZING. They cover extremely well and blend in with your skin more than a foundation would. You don't need primer with them, because they go on nice and smooth. Also no moisturizer needed either. At least with me, the BB replaced moisturizer, primer, foundation and corrector. I have tried sooo many foundations, drugstore and high-end brands, but nothing comes close to my Missha BB cream. It makes my skin flawless and it's so easy to use. I was saying earlier that I got mine on Amazon and it came to about $15 with shipping. It's called Missha Perfect Skin in N#23 (I have pretty light skin, but a bit of tan in the summer so got the second lightest colour). 

There are a ton of Youtube videos of girls purring on the BB cream and doing reviews. I watched lots of videos before I chose the Missha. I also tried one called Skin79 - still very good but the coverage wasn't enough for me. Got that on Amazon too. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Bitten

Luba87 said:


> The North American BBs are exactly like a tinted moisturizer, yes. But the Korean ones are AMAZING. They cover extremely well and blend in with your skin more than a foundation would. You don't need primer with them, because they go on nice and smooth. Also no moisturizer needed either. At least with me, the BB replaced moisturizer, primer, foundation and corrector. I have tried sooo many foundations, drugstore and high-end brands, but nothing comes close to my Missha BB cream. It makes my skin flawless and it's so easy to use. I was saying earlier that I got mine on Amazon and it came to about $15 with shipping. It's called Missha Perfect Skin in N#23 (I have pretty light skin, but a bit of tan in the summer so got the second lightest colour).
> 
> There are a ton of Youtube videos of girls purring on the BB cream and doing reviews. I watched lots of videos before I chose the Missha. I also tried one called Skin79 - still very good but the coverage wasn't enough for me. Got that on Amazon too.
> 
> Hope this helps!!


 
Wow, yes, thank you so much!


----------



## smurfgirl06

BB Cream is all I use now.  I love the Skin79 in the orange bottle.  I also have Missha, which is also wonderful.


----------



## Younna

I use a BB from a Korean brand: Erborian. Excellent product! It is very lightweight on the skin. But you need to wear a good moisturiser underneath.


----------



## kmh1190

I can't wait for my summer tan to fade so I can start using my Korean bb creams again.


----------



## Luba87

Another thread just reminded me of one of the best things about Korean bb creams - high SPF! I never figured out when and how to put on SPF with my face routine before.


----------



## Latifa555

Luba87 said:


> Another thread just reminded me of one of the best things about Korean bb creams - high SPF! I never figured out when and how to put on SPF with my face routine before.



I have a few questions for you.

Is it good for your skin? Or is it like a foundation? I never used a foundation so i don't want that. So if i'm not mistaken, its a product that is good for your skin.

How many colors does Myssha BB have? And how do we know witch one is good? They don't sell it here where I live.

And you buy it at amazon.com Are you sure its original and not fake? 

I really want to buy it because i want to use something that's good for your skin and has a SPF. 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## alexisarcher7

If you're going to buy a BB cream I suggest buying an Asian one because the ones sold in the states are repackaged tinted moisturizers. Personally I am too tan for Asian BB creams (they're usually only sold in one shade). I hear Skin 79 is a really amazing one along with Leoelli (not sure if I spelt that right).


----------



## Love Of My Life

The ASian BB ones for me have a yellow base.. they are however quite lovely

The one by Myssha  did not work for me because I have light skin with pink
understones.. it wasn't right for my skin tone..


----------



## Luba87

Latifa555 said:
			
		

> I have a few questions for you.
> 
> Is it good for your skin? Or is it like a foundation? I never used a foundation so i don't want that. So if i'm not mistaken, its a product that is good for your skin.
> 
> How many colors does Myssha BB have? And how do we know witch one is good? They don't sell it here where I live.
> 
> And you buy it at amazon.com Are you sure its original and not fake?
> 
> I really want to buy it because i want to use something that's good for your skin and has a SPF.
> 
> Thanks in advance xxx



It's supposed to be good for your skin - it says that it improves acne prone skin, wrinkles and that it whitens. Personally, my skin doesn't look any whiter and I don't really have acne or wrinkles yet, so I can't comment on those. But it does feel better than a foundation, because it moisturizes and it doesn't clog my pores.
For colours and which one will work - suggest going on Google and searching for reviews and swatches. Even makeup alley has pics with swatches of the different shades. There are only 5-6 shades. I'm caucasian with light skin, green eyes and light brown hair. I got #23 which is perfect. Starts out a little grey, but after a minute it looks natural. 

Your last question regarding Amazon - there are a lot of reviews for the vendor and everyone said it's the real deal! Just be careful and buy from a seller with good reviews


----------



## deltalady

I've been using the Bobbi Brown BB Cream and I love it. It's one of the few brands that had a match for my African American skintone.


----------



## luvs*it*

deltalady said:


> I've been using the Bobbi Brown BB Cream and I love it. It's one of the few brands that had a match for my African American skintone.


 
*~*I was thinking about getting this one, but I'm not sure if it will be dark enough for me...I'll have to stop by Nordstrom to check it out.*~*


----------



## graymatter

I've tried the Boscia one from Sephora and it 1) didn't look like much on my skin, and 2) made me breakout horribly.  I guess I just have sensitive skin.  Will never try another.


----------



## mk78

Etude house actually has four shades of BB cream and I bought two so I can mix accordingly. I am very sceptical about the European and North American BB creams, I would choose the Asian BB creams anyday.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I love the finish of the Skin 79 one so much and the coverage.  Unfortunately, it makes me look grey (for reference, I'm a light/medium skin tone).  I know that it is supposed to adjust to your skin tone, but for me, it really never does, and I just feel self-conscious about looking like a corpse!

I've tried the Maybelline and Garnier ones too, and they are definitely more like tinted moisturizers than anything else.  The Garnier one has a really strong scent too, and it never seems to fade!


----------



## meganfm

alexisarcher7 said:


> If you're going to buy a BB cream I suggest buying an Asian one because the ones sold in the states are repackaged tinted moisturizers. Personally I am too tan for Asian BB creams (they're usually only sold in one shade). I hear Skin 79 is a really amazing one along with Leoelli (not sure if I spelt that right).



The Skin79 ones are really grey....I'm around NC15 I believe and I've worn Missha in the lightest #13 shade.  I'm currently using Ishizawa Nanoce Moist Cream which is also very fair.


----------



## Samia

deltalady said:


> I've been using the Bobbi Brown BB Cream and I love it. It's one of the few brands that had a match for my African American skintone.


ITA! Love this one, only one that worked on my really oily skin.


----------



## Ligea77

Sephora has a Dr Jart+ gift set that has 4 different BB creams in it. I got it to sample a few different options since I'd only tried the Garnier one. Each one is about half the size of a regular tube. I've tried the water fuse one for the last few days and so far I like it, but I'm not sure if I'd buy a full size.


----------



## tiramisuux

I hated the skin79 gold. It made me unnaturally white and pasty. I actually thought of piling it on for Halloween as a vampire.. It was drying on my face too.

I like the red missha one. I think it's called perfect cover? I'm NC25 in mac shades, and around a 120 in MUFE HD. I get no. 23 in missha. If I get tanned, I mix it with other darker foundations and its very nice and natural. A bit on the oily side, nothing powder can't fix.


----------



## tiramisuux

Also, if you're darker than NC/NW20 in mac, I suggest you stay far far away from skin food. They are very white.. Unless you're close to snow white's complexion, it's hard to pull off.


----------



## Pursestan

I use the one by Smashbox. It has better coverage than tinted moisturizer and makes my skin look smooth and perfectly even. It has SPF 35, which is more than most tinted moisturizers. PLUS, they have shades for African American skin (not just fair-skinned African Americans either). I love it.


----------



## Msinonge

Pursestan said:
			
		

> I use the one by Smashbox. It has better coverage than tinted moisturizer and makes my skin look smooth and perfectly even. It has SPF 35, which is more than most tinted moisturizers. PLUS, they have shades for African American skin (not just fair-skinned African Americans either). I love it.



I love it too. It's the only One I have found that  has shades for my skin one aaaand does what a BB cream should do.


----------



## missyblueberry

I love using Biotherm BB cream and have been using it for almost a year...A small little drip can have pretty huge coverage and even skin tone... Non-oily and breatheable skin! Most important, its good for hydrating in compared to others BB cream! 

I am going for my second bottle! Good for daily usage!


----------



## purseprincess32

Asian BB Creams tend to work better than American BB creams. American BB creams are basically liquid moisturizer with a tint.. They tend not to have good coverage or a high SPF. But I think it depends on your skin and what you are using the BB creams for and time of year. BB cream should not be worn if you are taking a lot of portrait pics because it will make you look washed out..


----------



## poptarts

While BB cream often have skin treatments built in, SPF, but first and foremost, BB cream is a make-up product. It's basically foundation with some skin treatments built in. It's ok to wear it on a daily basis, but it's best if you put on a separate moisturizer on first and absolutely need to scrub all of it off at the end of the day, because depending on your skin type, BB cream can seriously clog your pores and cause acne, if not washed off properly.

I found BB cream works best if you do moisturizer first > then a light primer > then BB cream. If you feel the need to, you can finish it with a light powder. I really like BRTC's BB creams. I'm currently using their whitening & repair BB and it works wonderful. However, I think that might've been discontinued and the new replacement is the gold caviar BB, it has SPF50 PA+++, whitening and anti-wrinkle care. If you have dry skin, their jasmine water BB is wonderful.


----------



## greenpaix

I discovered BB creams about 6 months ago. I love it. I've only used Missha (#23) and I like the results. It gives me the coverage I need without feeling cakey.


----------



## lazeny

BB Creams are okay. My biggest peeve is that color, especially Asian BB creams have very limited shades, mostly just 3 shades. They don't really account for undertones so it often looks ashy. I've tried Laneige. It's quite good texture and coverage wise. Too bad about the shade, I'm very yellow-toned.


----------



## chako012

I love the asian ones especially the Missha ones since they have a few more color options


----------



## Jarinko Chie

I use BB cream instead of foundation for casual outtings. I personally would prefer the Face shop BB cream. Its Korean and very gentle on sensitive skin


----------



## OANHderful

Ever since discovering BB Cream, I have not touch my foundations nor my Bare Minerals. I love my BB Cream. I use a Korean brand called Iope and it works well with my skintype (combination). I think I've become biased towards other brands since using Iope.

I love this product so much I don't know if I can live without it now.


----------



## gillianna

Adding a great product to mix in with your bb creams has  been working great for me.  The product is called Étude House Nymph Aura Volumer.  It helps hydrate your skin and gives it a glow.  You mix 1part of this to 3 parts of bb cream.  It comes in 3 colors.  I buy it on EBay.  Makes the bb cream so easy to spread and you get a flawless finish.  Love my skin 79 bb creams but just got Skinfood red orange jelly bb cream, it comes in a jar.  I like this one too.


----------



## Bella147

Hi peeps

I'm relatively a noob to this forum...so forgive me if this question has already been asked...

does anyone have a suggestion for a BB for oily skin? My skin is pretty oily, and not just on the t-zone, I mean everywhere!!! :cry:

TIA!!!


----------



## annie1

I use the Clinque one no foundation for me now


----------



## sumita

I have oily skin and have been liking Bobbi Brown BB cream.


----------



## Bella147

sumita said:
			
		

> I have oily skin and have been liking Bobbi Brown BB cream.



Thanks sumita - will give it a try


----------



## Bella147

annie1 said:
			
		

> I use the Clinque one no foundation for me now



Thanks annie1 - will give its try if Bobbi brown doesn't work out for me


----------



## babydoll14

I love my skinfoods mushroom BB cream. applies fabulously, can change the coverage and has a pink undertone. I find most asian BB creams have yellow or grey undertones


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Can someone please recommend a BB cream for me - I'm fair with a yellow undertone (blonde hair and hazel eyes) - I don't really have wrinkles yet but I have pretty sensitive skin (prone to breakouts but it's pretty much under control with my Murad regimen). 

What would be the ideal one for me?
What an inexpensive one that would work as well?


----------



## Bella147

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Can someone please recommend a BB cream for me - I'm fair with a yellow undertone (blonde hair and hazel eyes) - I don't really have wrinkles yet but I have pretty sensitive skin (prone to breakouts but it's pretty much under control with my Murad regimen).
> 
> What would be the ideal one for me?
> What an inexpensive one that would work as well?



Hiya - after doing some more research, i think i'm going with the Korean BB creams. the 'western' BB creams seem to just be tinted moisturiser.

the popular korean brands are dr jart (expensive, but apparently the best), missha and etude.

i suggest u do more research as my recommendations above come from justr a couple of days research...not very extensive


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - I'm going to Sephora to try the Dr Jart ones. Any other recs?



Bella147 said:


> Hiya - after doing some more research, i think i'm going with the Korean BB creams. the 'western' BB creams seem to just be tinted moisturiser.
> 
> the popular korean brands are dr jart (expensive, but apparently the best), missha and etude.
> 
> i suggest u do more research as my recommendations above come from justr a couple of days research...not very extensive


----------



## randr21

shoppinggalnyc said:
			
		

> Thanks - I'm going to Sephora to try the Dr Jart ones. Any other recs?



Dr. g. U can find it on sasa.com


----------



## Bella147

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks - I'm going to Sephora to try the Dr Jart ones. Any other recs?



so sorry - i do have other recs, but i'm from australia with an asian background...i'm assuming ur from the US??? If so my recs may not be helpful.

however, just in case ur interested anyways - rachel k is VERY popular...can't get that easily. I think it's singaporean. also laneige (korean)


----------



## gidramom

I've been using BB cream for about a year now. I have fair skin with yellow undertone and Korean brands worked for me for the color issues. I've used Skin79 GOLD, Skin79 Diamond collection and Hanskin Premium Super Magic BB cream. The last Hanskin was disaster. It gave me bad breakouts so I sadly threw away. Now I don't have any BB cream at this moment and thinking to go back to good foundation like Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua. BB cream is OK. I like the fact that I'm not using foundation and it only needs so little amount to cover entire of my face. Still not sure about the benefits like anti-aging and whitening. I have OK skin for my age but I think foundation gives me more refined look.
Besides of good foundation, I'm interested in CC cream also. It supposed to be better than BB cream. So I asked my mom to send me Chanel CC cream. Hope it works!


----------



## Bella147

gidramom said:


> I've been using BB cream for about a year now. I have fair skin with yellow undertone and Korean brands worked for me for the color issues. I've used Skin79 GOLD, Skin79 Diamond collection and Hanskin Premium Super Magic BB cream. The last Hanskin was disaster. It gave me bad breakouts so I sadly threw away. Now I don't have any BB cream at this moment and thinking to go back to good foundation like Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua. BB cream is OK. I like the fact that I'm not using foundation and it only needs so little amount to cover entire of my face. Still not sure about the benefits like anti-aging and whitening. I have OK skin for my age but I think foundation gives me more refined look.
> Besides of good foundation, I'm interested in CC cream also. It supposed to be better than BB cream. So I asked my mom to send me Chanel CC cream. Hope it works!



I agree with u - might not have the benefits that it's cracked up to be. however, i'm going to korea march/april  next year and i'm pretty sure the fancy packaging, shiny bottles and marketing will convince me to give a few brands a try 

BB cream actually did start as a medical (grade) cream given to people that underwent certain surgeries - it's MEANT to have rejuvenating benefits for the skin....then the cosmetic companies got a hold of this (added the 'tint') and turned it into a cosmetic product.


----------



## AndieAbroad

I switched from Clinique liquid foundation to Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB (SPF 25) almost a month ago, and my face looks brand new!

I'm using the lowest coverage of Dr. Jart+ at the moment, and I set it with a bit of Bare Minerals, but I feel that in another month or so, I will even ditch that top layer. 

The product itself goes on feeling like water. Wears very light, and looks very 'dewy' on natural on the skin. You do NOT look like you're wearing makeup! It evens out my skin tone to look at, and has cleared up blemishes and decreased the look of some fine scars I have on my nose.

It is actually a miracle cream, I can't stress it enough. And using Dr. Jart+ BB and Bare Minerals together, I don't feel SUPER guilty and disgusting if I crawl into my boyfriend's bed after a big night out without scrubbing all my makeup off, because it's not going to do too much damage.

Love love love it!


----------



## Nahla

Has anyone used hydroxatone bb cream? How do you like it?


----------



## Spicy_K

I have been using Dr. Jart's Premium Beauty Balm from Sephora. I got a sample of it while searching for a new "dewy" and natural looking foundation. This brand is supposedly from Korea and I do feel like it is helping with the texture of my skin.

I have switched to BB Cream because I wanted more natural looking makeup, and didn't like the super matte look anymore (it looks dated and reminds me of the 90s!)

I had acne prone skin in my early 20s, so I used mineral foundation and that really helped decrease breakouts. The breakouts are long gone, and now have combination skin and felt that mineral foundation is too drying and emphasizes fine lines. I use the BB cream and top off with a little mineral powder to cover some red marks and eliminate some shine. It really helps my skin glow and look healthy. I have not been able to find a foundation that can do that.

 The only downside is that Dr Jart Beauty Balm only comes in one shade! I have medium skin and looks a little pale at first, but the mineral powder plus blush gives me a little color.

I hope this one shade can also work when I'm tanned in the Summer. I would love to take the Beauty Balm to the beach or the pool to cover up a little redness and blotchyness while I'm under the sun!


----------



## cherrycookies

i am using one of the most popular bb cream - skin 79. i am sure it has been reviewed to death. i love it. to me, bb cream is similar to foundation but just lighter in texture.


----------



## nalil91

I've tried tons of Bb creams but I find that Korean ones are the best! I've been using skin79 dream girls and I hardly get breakouts anymore. 

I've heard amazing stuff about laniege and Hera products too! 

Just a question to dr jart users. Does it feel heavy on the skin? I have oily combination skin but during winter my skin becomes a lot drier. Has it broken anyone out??


----------



## GingerSnap527

I love my Dr. Jart, but it is just a little too light, I think, for me. I've been mixing it with my Laura mercier tinted moisturizer. 

I'm trying to look less pale, lol.


----------



## DznrBagLvr

I just bought the smashbox bb cream from sephora today. I liked that I could choose from 5 shades but $39 seemed expensive for 1oz. Does anyone have experience with this one?


----------



## plasticbuns

DznrBagLvr said:
			
		

> I just bought the smashbox bb cream from sephora today. I liked that I could choose from 5 shades but $39 seemed expensive for 1oz. Does anyone have experience with this one?



Wow that's pricey... I like buying bb creams from amazon lol.


----------



## bunnyr

nalil91 said:
			
		

> I've tried tons of Bb creams but I find that Korean ones are the best! I've been using skin79 dream girls and I hardly get breakouts anymore.
> 
> I've heard amazing stuff about laniege and Hera products too!
> 
> Just a question to dr jart users. Does it feel heavy on the skin? I have oily combination skin but during winter my skin becomes a lot drier. Has it broken anyone out??



The silver label is for oily skin currently only the original Korean version which I like better. I don't like the ones they remade formula for USA release (gold premium, green water fuse).


----------



## that_claudz

I use a BB cream by Missha as it seems to be the only BB cream that comes in the more tanned shades. 

It's great for days when I can't be bothered as it is quick- being a teacher I like that it comes with SPF as well for days when I have to be outside supervising!


----------



## litebrite

DznrBagLvr said:


> I just bought the smashbox bb cream from sephora today. I liked that I could choose from 5 shades but $39 seemed expensive for 1oz. Does anyone have experience with this one?



I got a generous sample from a MA at sephora and liked it so much I purchased a tube of the Smashbox as well! It's actually $50 Canadian which is soo expensive.  I like how I don't have to worry too much about a primer beforehand, and as long as my skin is moisturized it just melts into my skin with light enough coverage that still covers up some redness on my cheeks. I got the shade "light" which is a pretty good match for my neck. 

Mind you, i haven't tried the korean bb creams that have been raved about.


----------



## blueorchid

Ok interested in trying the Missha BB cream... what's the price? Do you guys buy from amazon?
I'm Asian, but somewhat tan. I wonder what shade would fit me best? I'm thinking Natural Beige  or Honey Beige. Anyone use these shades??


----------



## guccilove

i think im ready to get on the BB Cream bandwagon now! thinking of trying out Missha too!! i just hope i get the right shade. i'm a c3 for mac, so i debating between #23 or #27 on missha!  help!!


----------



## that_claudz

blueorchid said:
			
		

> Ok interested in trying the Missha BB cream... what's the price? Do you guys buy from amazon?
> I'm Asian, but somewhat tan. I wonder what shade would fit me best? I'm thinking Natural Beige  or Honey Beige. Anyone use these shades??



The Missha one is great. I'm in Australia so I buy straight from the shop. 

When I was darker in summer I would wear no.31. I found it got a bit dark and then switched to their new shade no.27 (they didn't have this before, and their lighter one was too light). No.27 is now perfect for me- I currently also wear Nars in Barcelona and Bare Minerals in Golden or medium beige. 

It's really quick to put on in the morning, and I just pop a loose powder on top.


----------



## plasticbuns

blueorchid said:
			
		

> Ok interested in trying the Missha BB cream... what's the price? Do you guys buy from amazon?
> I'm Asian, but somewhat tan. I wonder what shade would fit me best? I'm thinking Natural Beige  or Honey Beige. Anyone use these shades??



Be careful buying from amazon or eBay. Some sellers sell fake bb creams. I know for sure SeoulGlamour (or something like that) sells fakes so avoid this seller. Go on YouTube to learn how to tell if the bb cream is real or not. I have bought many skin79 bb creams from this one seller on amazon and so far they are all real ) in face I received another bb cream from the same seller today and it passed my authenticity test.


----------



## that_claudz

Missha appears to have a US site:

http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=index

The costs appears to be about the same as what I paid for in Australia. 


I find no.21 quite light. Go no.27 or 31 if you are tanned.


----------



## Bella147

that_claudz said:


> Missha appears to have a US site:
> 
> http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=index
> 
> The costs appears to be about the same as what I paid for in Australia.
> 
> 
> I find no.21 quite light. Go no.27 or 31 if you are tanned.



firstly luv ur profile pic - luv me some pandas!!! so cute 

secondly, i'm also from oz - where do u get missha from? btw i'm from the west


----------



## that_claudz

Bella147 said:
			
		

> firstly luv ur profile pic - luv me some pandas!!! so cute
> 
> secondly, i'm also from oz - where do u get missha from? btw i'm from the west



Haha thanks Bella. Lol. 

I go to the QVB store in Sydney. They also usually give you heaps of samples to take home too. 

Oh and the Missha stuff lasts FOREVER. Last summer I bought the no. 31- never finished it and then got a bit paler over winter (and decided I like myself a little lighter) so I gave my half finished no.31 to my friend. It lasted her another 6 months. Lol. In that time I bought myself no.27 and was using it all winter. I stopped using it in about Oct (visited USA and bought some other goodies I've been trying)- so from about May- Oct, using it everyday- I had barely gotten through 1/4 of the no.27? Lol. Best money spent. Haha.


----------



## guccilove

i finally decided on #27 for Missha! i bought it on their website since it's at 30% off right now. and for first time customers, you also get a full tube of their #21 for free. i know for sure i can't wear #21 alone because it would be too light, but if ever the #27 is much darker than what i need, then i can just combine the two together and come up with the perfect color for me.


----------



## that_claudz

guccilove said:
			
		

> i finally decided on #27 for Missha! i bought it on their website since it's at 30% off right now. and for first time customers, you also get a full tube of their #21 for free. i know for sure i can't wear #21 alone because it would be too light, but if ever the #27 is much darker than what i need, then i can just combine the two together and come up with the perfect color for me.



Yay! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## blueorchid

I ordered BB Cream in #27 also!  Hopefully it's the right color


----------



## that_claudz

blueorchid said:
			
		

> I ordered BB Cream in #27 also!  Hopefully it's the right color



I think you'll find it's really versatile. No.27 came out last year and I find it sort of sits into your skin. Really good in between shade for me when I am not quite tanned enough for No.31!


----------



## blueorchid

that_claudz said:


> I think you'll find it's really versatile. No.27 came out last year and I find it sort of sits into your skin. Really good in between shade for me when I am not quite tanned enough for No.31!



That is great to hear!!  Thanks!


----------



## guccilove

that_claudz said:


> Yay! Let us know how you like it!


will let you know how it goes! i'm pretty excited! hope it doesn't take long before it comes!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

siworae said:


> I know BB cream aka Blemish Balm cream are popular in Asia, especially in Korea... many Korean celebs use this... no wonder their skin appears so smooth and flawless, even when they are supposedly wearing "no makeup."
> 
> Anyone know of which brands, or even where I can find any in the U.S.?


i'm asian but i dont believe in bb cream hype. i use normal tinted moisturiser just because asian bb creams usually come in 1/2 shades, and some smell a bit weird.


----------



## DznrBagLvr

litebrite said:


> I got a generous sample from a MA at sephora and liked it so much I purchased a tube of the Smashbox as well! It's actually $50 Canadian which is soo expensive.  I like how I don't have to worry too much about a primer beforehand, and as long as my skin is moisturized it just melts into my skin with light enough coverage that still covers up some redness on my cheeks. I got the shade "light" which is a pretty good match for my neck.
> 
> Mind you, i haven't tried the korean bb creams that have been raved about.



Thanks for your response! I tried it today and loved it. I have not tried the Korean bb creams either but I do love the shade choices from smashbox.


----------



## Prufrock613

I've tried the MAC version and Estée Lauder versions of BB cream.  The MAC did nothing for me and was very pale.  The EL is nice, but the color is a bit dark for me in the winter.

The Dr. Jart Water Fuse has worked well for me.  It's not as pasty of a texture like some other BBs.  I find it to have more coverage than a typical tinted moisturizer.  It feels wonderful,light... like it is my skin but better.  The tone is right for my skintone (NC 15/20).


----------



## leaffie

has anyone tried either dior hydralife or diorsnow bb creams?  I tried on the dior hydralife bb cream at sephora and i did like it and was thinking about purchasing it.  However some of the reviews i read claimed that the product oxidizes or can appear too dark on _some _days (i'm not really sure how that happens, though).  Also, does anyone know if the diorsnow bb cream is available in canada as I've read that it has a lighter colour?  Many Thanks!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone have suggestions for a bb cream that comes in shade ranges? I love my Dr. Jart, but the color (only one shade available) is a little light for me. I need some color, I a pale!

I used to use Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Bisque.


----------



## Kaelie

Hi. Someone mentioned the Korean brands Laneige and Hera are amazing. Does anyone know where/ how to buy them in the US??  TIA!


----------



## lilbuddhagal

I love BB cream. but ive had to stop using my mine as it was discontinued. T_T"
Say, does anyone know of any BB creams that have sunblock and anti-aging syrum. or anything like that. Im visiting Korea again and i hope i do find one that has a 3 in 1 effect.


----------



## Jeansbeans

The Dior BB cream is amazing. Makes your skin look flawless and natural


----------



## blueorchid

I got my BB cream in the mail today from Missha!! I will try it out tomorrow


----------



## justkell

I love Smashbo's BB Cream....I just recently tried Urban Decay's new BB Cream...like putting muddy water on my face. Definitely a no go!


----------



## that_claudz

blueorchid said:


> I got my BB cream in the mail today from Missha!! I will try it out tomorrow



Let me know what you think blueorchid!


----------



## kirsten

I'm loving MACs BB balm (tube version)! It matches my skin perfectly (extra light) and covers quite well. I tried it not expecting much but after I left the house and checked on my make up later I seriously said wow out loud because my skin looked so amazing and flawless. I've been using this since and haven't touched my foundations. I do use some concealer if need be and set it with powder.


----------



## blueorchid

that_claudz said:


> Let me know what you think blueorchid!



No. 27 works well with my current skin color. I only needed a little amount and it covers really well. It looks good!  But I think in the summer, I may need something darker, possibly the No. 31. Thanks for your help!


----------



## vintagewrap

I tried the Maybelline brand and it was amazing how glowy my face was. I received a few compliments about how smooth my skin looked without any makeup. Not so true because I actually have some chicken pox scars and freckles. I have also tried using a bit of foundation mixed with my Clinique dramatically different moisturizer and get a similar effect.


----------



## that_claudz

blueorchid said:


> No. 27 works well with my current skin color. I only needed a little amount and it covers really well. It looks good!  But I think in the summer, I may need something darker, possibly the No. 31. Thanks for your help!



So glad it worked out well! It seriously lasts forever! I found unless I was super tanned in summer, I don't need the 31. You can always contour with bronzed to make yourself a but darker! Or my trick- mix a darker foundation in it!


----------



## Bella147

can't wait to buy some when i'm in korea  - the amount of choice in korea is apparently insane!!

will def try the ones that ppl have mentioned on this thread...esp looking 4ward to dr jart


----------



## sushi1015

I would love to try the new Dior BB cream!! anyone know how much it is???


----------



## bubbleloba

lilbuddhagal said:


> I love BB cream. but ive had to stop using my mine as it was discontinued. T_T"
> Say, does anyone know of any BB creams that have sunblock and anti-aging syrum. or anything like that. Im visiting Korea again and i hope i do find one that has a 3 in 1 effect.



Sulwhasoo's BB cream has SPF and is anti-aging. You can actually get this in the U.S. too at Amore Pacific shops.


----------



## gillianna

You can get samples of Sulwhasoo and the History of Whoo Korean BB creams on EBay.  I personally did not love Sulwhasso BB cream but love all their othe products while my sister loves the cream because I gave it to her. 

I do mix my Skin 79 BB creams with Nymph Aura Voluminzer which I buy on EBay-really makes a big difference in giving your face a nice glow and it is easier to spread.  I have given this product as gifts and everyone I give it to is hooked.  I just tried skin food BB cream which was nice but I still love the Skin 79 ones better.


----------



## megbun

I tried the Too Faced BB Cream with a sample from Sephora. I did like it--it had tinted moisturizer-esque coverage and didn't feel too heavy. I had it applied in the store, and it looked great. Unfortunately, I got the sample home and tried it in natural light and the Vanilla Glow was too dark (and thus orangey) for me. 

I decided to place an order with Missha, which I'm very excited for. I got a travel sized of the Cho B Yang in the lightest color and also received the full-sized Perfect Cover for signing up as a new customer. I got them both for under $20, which is a fantastic deal! 

This is my first foray into wearing anything akin to foundation on a regular basis, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Missha BB cream will work out.


----------



## MJDaisy

i bought the garnier BB cream. today is day 1 of trying it. Sadly I haven't heard very good reviews on this BB cream


----------



## RealDealGirl

megbun said:
			
		

> I tried the Too Faced BB Cream with a sample from Sephora. I did like it--it had tinted moisturizer-esque coverage and didn't feel too heavy. I had it applied in the store, and it looked great. Unfortunately, I got the sample home and tried it in natural light and the Vanilla Glow was too dark (and thus orangey) for me.
> 
> I decided to place an order with Missha, which I'm very excited for. I got a travel sized of the Cho B Yang in the lightest color and also received the full-sized Perfect Cover for signing up as a new customer. I got them both for under $20, which is a fantastic deal!
> 
> This is my first foray into wearing anything akin to foundation on a regular basis, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Missha BB cream will work out.



Same thing happened to me with the Two Faced vanilla glow- really orange! I loved the texture but the color was horrible.


----------



## MJDaisy

is it possible to get asian BB creams in america? like ebay or something?


----------



## randr21

MJDaisy said:


> is it possible to get asian BB creams in america? like ebay or something?



Sasa.com


----------



## jiffer

randr21 said:


> Sasa.com



Thanks for the website. There are so many to choose from. Any suggestions on a good brand? I would like a bb cream that is more of medium coverage and gives a nice glow.


----------



## Samia

MJDaisy said:


> i bought the garnier BB cream. today is day 1 of trying it. Sadly I haven't heard very good reviews on this BB cream


I am using the Garnier one, its not great and it was a mess on my face during summer, I have very oily skin but this winter its working fine, I am able to stay oil free for atleast 4 hours, than need to blot.
But I am  happy with the cover and the formula, is really light and does not feel icky.


----------



## MJDaisy

Samia said:


> I am using the Garnier one, its not great and it was a mess on my face during summer, I have very oily skin but this winter its working fine, I am able to stay oil free for atleast 4 hours, than need to blot.
> But I am  happy with the cover and the formula, is really light and does not feel icky.



i exchanged mine for the maybelline and i enjoy it a lot more after just one use.


----------



## bunnyr

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> is it possible to get asian BB creams in america? like ebay or something?



Yes you can. I bought many different ones from eBay. They have the best price and most varieties.


----------



## bunnyr

jiffer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the website. There are so many to choose from. Any suggestions on a good brand? I would like a bb cream that is more of medium coverage and gives a nice glow.



It depends on skin type etc so you'd have to try them out. I really dr. Jart the silver label And black label but only the original made for Asian market ones, not the ones released for the us market. (When they released supposed same ones for the us the formulas were changed and texture is more like all the other American ones. They no longer have the original Korean bb cream features. Another brand I like is Brtc. Of course Missha is also a very popular one as well. 

Of all the brands released for the us market,Diorsnow  bb cream comes closest to an original Korean bb cream in texture. All other makers, texture are too watery, comparable to. A tinted moisturizer (which isn't the "right" texture for bb creams)... Because when you apply it, it's meant for you to feel there some texture because its offering coverage... Then dries to a smooth finish. This has always been the case for me no matter how thick the product felt on skin initially. I have combination/oily skin and the original Korean bb cream texture has never caused problems. Hth


----------



## bunnyr

sushi1015 said:
			
		

> I would love to try the new Dior BB cream!! anyone know how much it is???



So far in the us market there are three dior bb creams. One is exclusive to sephora, from the hydra life line. I do not like this one as it is very far off from what the original Korean bb cream texture and properties should have. The second one is from their Diorsnow line sold at counters. This one is the only bb cream released to the us market having some resemblance of the Korean formula. And the third one is their newest, from nude skin line. Texture is a bit thinner than Diorsnow and offers no coverage, as it really feels like a tinted moisturizer (which they shouldn't). Hth. 

Oh and the prices if I remember correctly...

1. $46 for 1.7oz (very watery and dark)
2. $50 for 1oz (more similar to Korean bb neutral color)
3. $44 for 1oz (in between the above consistency and has 4 colors)


----------



## jiffer

bunnyr said:


> It depends on skin type etc so you'd have to try them out. I really dr. Jart the silver label And black label but only the original made for Asian market ones, not the ones released for the us market. (When they released supposed same ones for the us the formulas were changed and texture is more like all the other American ones. They no longer have the original Korean bb cream features. Another brand I like is Brtc. Of course Missha is also a very popular one as well.
> 
> Of all the brands released for the us market,Diorsnow  bb cream comes closest to an original Korean bb cream in texture. All other makers, texture are too watery, comparable to. A tinted moisturizer (which isn't the "right" texture for bb creams)... Because when you apply it, it's meant for you to feel there some texture because its offering coverage... Then dries to a smooth finish. This has always been the case for me no matter how thick the product felt on skin initially. I have combination/oily skin and the original Korean bb cream texture has never caused problems. Hth



I have a combination skin also. I was in Sephora this weekend and checked out a few things. Dr Jart color was to greyish for my skin tone. I checked out Dior Hydra life and the color was much better but it didnt feel like it went on smoothly and it didnt feel much different then a regular foundation.

The associate at the store try telling me Nars makes a bb cream but doesnt market it as a bb cream. they call it a tinted moisturizer. The color was very nice and the coverage was ok- not great but not bad either. But I was very doubtful if it really is a bb cream.

I was thinking about the Missha natural beige #23 but I am a little nervous that the color will be really off.


----------



## Prufrock613

jiffer said:


> The associate at the store try telling me Nars makes a bb cream but doesnt market it as a bb cream. they call it a tinted moisturizer. The color was very nice and the coverage was ok- not great but not bad either. But I was very doubtful if it really is a bb cream.
> .


This annoys me.  All of a sudden it's ok for every popular drugstore and high end to slap the name BB Cream on everything.  Many companies have just repackaged previously released products - I believe the Dior at Sephora is one of them & Cover Girl did the same thing.  They are missing the whole idea of what the cream is supposed to be.


----------



## bunnyr

Prufrock613 said:
			
		

> This annoys me.  All of a sudden it's ok for every popular drugstore and high end to slap the name BB Cream on everything.  Many companies have just repackaged previously released products - I believe the Dior at Sephora is one of them & Cover Girl did the same thing.  They are missing the whole idea of what the cream is supposed to be.



I don't know if the problem is really them (cosmetic company here) understanding what bb cream (originally Made famous by Korean market) is, or just changing up the formula to suit the us market. I'm a fan of bb creams and have tried countless original Korean bb as well as many us release too, just for comparison sake and curiosity. As for us release (whether by Korean company dr. Jart or a western brand such as Estée Lauder, etc) I've not find any of them comparable to original Korean release formulas. Texture is the first thing I'll notice. That for me translate directly to amount of coverage. Most of the us released ones do not offer any coverage for me, even worse than actual tinted moisturizers in fact. As a reference I have trouble-free skin for the most part. My concern is to cover up some mild redness around the nose and mild acne marks. I've had satisfactory results with most Korean release bb creams though. The so called Thicker texture of original Korean bb cream never bothered me (in fact that let's me know I'm getting coverage) and they all dry to a smooth feeling so I don't feel there's anything sticky on my face... And I have combo/ oily skin.


----------



## bunnyr

jiffer said:
			
		

> I have a combination skin also. I was in Sephora this weekend and checked out a few things. Dr Jart color was to greyish for my skin tone. I checked out Dior Hydra life and the color was much better but it didnt feel like it went on smoothly and it didnt feel much different then a regular foundation.
> 
> The associate at the store try telling me Nars makes a bb cream but doesnt market it as a bb cream. they call it a tinted moisturizer. The color was very nice and the coverage was ok- not great but not bad either. But I was very doubtful if it really is a bb cream.
> 
> I was thinking about the Missha natural beige #23 but I am a little nervous that the color will be really off.



I've used Missha (in the burgundy tube) before and id say for a Korean formula that is medium consistency. But compared to us release that's considered medium to thick. Missha has a silver tube called vita matte I think. That I believe is the thickest texture among all Missha but surprisingly it does offer the matte look and dries to a smooth almost powdery smooth texture. You might find the color to be grey tho as it is lighter than Missha 21 and 23. Or if you end up liking the texture maybe apply a slightly darker finishing powder.


----------



## fufu

the best BB cream I personally used is from Ettusias.


----------



## kmh1190

Please correct me if I am wrong but the goals of BB cream in Asia is to keep the skin looking lighter and brighter, thus the high SPF, limited shades and the "whitening" properties of the Asian bb creams.  Lighter skin is coveted whereas in north America a healthy glow with a bit of color is preferred.  So maybe why that's the reason for the big differences between the Asian and western bb creams. Lol. I have medium skin tone and have been told by relatives from Japan that I "let myself get too dark".

Right now in the dead of winter I am using my skin 79 oriental gold bb cream.  This seems to be the only time of year I can wear it otherwise it is too light for me.


----------



## blueorchid

Do you guys wear BB cream with primer and moisturizer underneath? I've been doing it both with and without, just wondering what you all were doing.


----------



## kellynt

i think im the only one that hate bb cream.  i tried on so many dif. brand of bb cream, they felt thick, my skin break out badly, i just hate it.


----------



## Prufrock613

blueorchid said:


> Do you guys wear BB cream with primer and moisturizer underneath? I've been doing it both with and without, just wondering what you all were doing.



I use the Dr. Jart Premium (gold tube) and it fills my pores in so well, I haven't felt the need for a primer.  I haven't needed extra moisture, either.  When summer rolls around, I may need a primer - I hope not.  I enjoy a one-step facial product.


----------



## bunnyr

kmh1190 said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but the goals of BB cream in Asia is to keep the skin looking lighter and brighter, thus the high SPF, limited shades and the "whitening" properties of the Asian bb creams.  Lighter skin is coveted whereas in north America a healthy glow with a bit of color is preferred.  So maybe why that's the reason for the big differences between the Asian and western bb creams. Lol. I have medium skin tone and have been told by relatives from Japan that I "let myself get too dark".
> 
> Right now in the dead of winter I am using my skin 79 oriental gold bb cream.  This seems to be the only time of year I can wear it otherwise it is too light for me.



Yes that's true and exactly why original Korean bb concept/ feature contains whitening brightening properties. Most brands make only one "relatively light" shade, some make 2 and that's usually about it. They're not making any tan type colors because in Asia the girls want to remain as fair skinned as possible. This feature has disappeared once companies started to release them to the us market. 

I have the hot pink tube bb cream from skin79. The name of the formula escapes my mind for the moment. Lol. That appears a little grayish unless ones skin is very fair. 

Missha is a Korean brand that makes a few more shades: #13,21,23,31.


----------



## bunnyr

blueorchid said:


> Do you guys wear BB cream with primer and moisturizer underneath? I've been doing it both with and without, just wondering what you all were doing.



Although bb creams are advertised as all in one skin care and make up item, the Koreans hardly use that on its own. As I agree having a real skincare regime is important. Many will use a primer before bb cream and there are even bb cream primers sometimes called bb boomer.


----------



## bunnyr

Prufrock613 said:


> I use the Dr. Jart Premium (gold tube) and it fills my pores in so well, I haven't felt the need for a primer.  I haven't needed extra moisture, either.  When summer rolls around, I may need a primer - I hope not.  I enjoy a one-step facial product.



The dr jart gold premium is a formula for mature dry skin. Korean brands often label premium and gold as mature skin. I did a comparison between the original Korean version and the one released for us at sephora. Color is different. Korean version is a neutral beige while us version is pink based. It's also scented versus no scent. Korean version offers better coverage but other one is sheer.


----------



## randr21

bunnyr said:


> The dr jart gold premium is a formula for mature dry skin. Korean brands often label premium and gold as mature skin. I did a comparison between the original Korean version and the one released for us at sephora. Color is different. Korean version is a neutral beige while us version is pink based. It's also scented versus no scent. Korean version offers better coverage but other one is sheer.



Would u happen to know if dr. G has a mature dry skin bb cream & whether its good?


----------



## bunnyr

randr21 said:


> Would u happen to know if dr. G has a mature dry skin bb cream & whether its good?



I'm not familiar with that brand. Do you have any specific formula names? Usually Korean brands will use "gold", or "premium" in the name to indicate for mature/dry skin formula. And the tube itself is usually in gold color as well.


----------



## randr21

bunnyr said:


> I'm not familiar with that brand. Do you have any specific formula names? Usually Korean brands will use "gold", or "premium" in the name to indicate for mature/dry skin formula. And the tube itself is usually in gold color as well.



I just googled it and it's gowoonsesang...if that helps.  I may have to check out dr. jart if sasa carries the premium version.


----------



## bunnyr

randr21 said:


> I just googled it and it's gowoonsesang...if that helps.  I may have to check out dr. jart if sasa carries the premium version.



Here are dr jart formulas that I'm familiar with:
Dr jart silver label for oily combo skin Korean version light beige. 

Dr jart gold label premium for mature dry skin Korean version better coverage. Us release sheer And makes my face shinny. I tried Korean release and it didn't bother my combo skin. 

Dr jart black label us release detox formula good for combo skin. Never tried Korean version bit it's very popular. Has a tad more pink compared with Korean silver label. This is the only bb cream released in the us that I would use as in its formula is closest to Korean release. Not too watery and better coverage. 

Dr jart aqua green tube (water fuse) us release: it's very watery you can see and feel water droplets when applying to face, hard to spread, slippery. Darker beige compared to the other ones. SPF 25. Korean release has spf27 but I don't know it's texture nor color. 

I personally will stick with Korean original bb creams. Not been impressed with us releases. Too watery like a tinted moisturizer therefore leaving a shiny appearance with no coverage.


----------



## bunnyr

randr21 said:


> I just googled it and it's gowoonsesang...if that helps.  I may have to check out dr. jart if sasa carries the premium version.



http://www.gowoonus.com/Dr.GBBcreams.aspx

Here is the link to those bb cream and a screen shot


----------



## bunnyr

randr21 said:


> Would u happen to know if dr. G has a mature dry skin bb cream & whether its good?



It appears that their actifirm bb cream is for mature skin as it has firming properties and some pearly shimmers which also camouflage wrinkles and other aging issues.


----------



## randr21

bunnyr said:


> It appears that their actifirm bb cream is for mature skin as it has firming properties and some pearly shimmers which also camouflage wrinkles and other aging issues.



Thanks for all your help. Im going to have to try out some of them when i go to asia this summer. I dont trust the us releases.


----------



## dianahuang

the bb creams that i've tried:
1. Missha Perfect bb cream spf 42: thick, makes my face ashy, and break out
2. Liole triple solution: blend into my skin but makes my face break out  too bad...
3. Etude precious mineral bb cream: not too thick, makes my face oily after hours of use, sometimes break out, and i don't know why i'd finish the 1st tube and now is my 2nd tube
4. Etude sun bb cream spf 50: blend into my skin but still has a powdery effect, makes my face looks glowy, sometimes break out...so far this one is better than the precious mineral
5. Dr. Schrammek bb balm classic and light: i love how it blends into my skin just like a moisturizer but makes my skin looks brighter and not powdery at all, makes my skin a bit glowy, and not break out...this is the best bb cream i've tried so far...but it's so damn expensive...

here's i attached the comparison of the picture that my hand with Dr. Schrammek and not...my hands have many lines and you can see it looks smooth when i use the bb balm and looks glowy.


----------



## bunnyr

dianahuang said:


> the bb creams that i've tried:
> 1. Missha Perfect bb cream spf 42: thick, makes my face ashy, and break out
> 2. Liole triple solution: blend into my skin but makes my face break out  too bad...
> 3. Etude precious mineral bb cream: not too thick, makes my face oily after hours of use, sometimes break out, and i don't know why i'd finish the 1st tube and now is my 2nd tube
> 4. Etude sun bb cream spf 50: blend into my skin but still has a powdery effect, makes my face looks glowy, sometimes break out...so far this one is better than the precious mineral
> 5. Dr. Schrammek bb balm classic and light: i love how it blends into my skin just like a moisturizer but makes my skin looks brighter and not powdery at all, makes my skin a bit glowy, and not break out...this is the best bb cream i've tried so far...but it's so damn expensive...
> 
> here's i attached the comparison of the picture that my hand with Dr. Schrammek and not...my hands have many lines and you can see it looks smooth when i use the bb balm and looks glowy.



I actually have owned all of the above bb creams at some time and I've had no problems with any of those formulas. In fact I really liked them as to me they all have qualities of the original Korean formula as intended to feel and look. I do not agree that the Missha m perfect formula is thick. It is medium compared with the other ones listed and definitely great coverage. There are 4 shades for this formula. The thickest one on the list is the dr. Shrammek believe it or not and it was not as easily spreadable for me and kind of sticky in texture.


----------



## tamburger

bunnyr said:


> So far in the us market there are three dior bb creams. One is exclusive to sephora, from the hydra life line. I do not like this one as it is very far off from what the original Korean bb cream texture and properties should have. The second one is from their Diorsnow line sold at counters. This one is the only bb cream released to the us market having some resemblance of the Korean formula. And the third one is their newest, from nude skin line. Texture is a bit thinner than Diorsnow and offers no coverage, as it really feels like a tinted moisturizer (which they shouldn't). Hth.
> 
> Oh and the prices if I remember correctly...
> 
> 1. $46 for 1.7oz (very watery and dark)
> 2. $50 for 1oz (more similar to Korean bb neutral color)
> 3. $44 for 1oz (in between the above consistency and has 4 colors)



Dior Hydra life is $56. And it is not dark. I'm quite pale and that color works for me.


----------



## rainbowrose

The Maybelline one has finally come out here and I was thinking of trying it. But is it rubbish and just a rebranded tinted moisturiser? I might get it anyway if it's a nice coverage.


----------



## bunnyr

tamburger said:


> Dior Hydra life is $56. And it is not dark. I'm quite pale and that color works for me.



The hydra life in the light blue tube sold at sephora? It's very dark/tan and orange-ish, like a fake spray tan look. The tinted moisturizers from hydra life are also very dark (even tho that comes in 3 shades).


----------



## bunnyr

rainbowrose said:


> The Maybelline one has finally come out here and I was thinking of trying it. But is it rubbish and just a rebranded tinted moisturiser? I might get it anyway if it's a nice coverage.



I've tried one from maybelline, it's in a light pink tube. Did not offer any coverage for me but left my face shinny. :/


----------



## tamburger

bunnyr said:


> The hydra life in the light blue tube sold at sephora? It's very dark/tan and orange-ish, like a fake spray tan look. The tinted moisturizers from hydra life are also very dark (even tho that comes in 3 shades).



Yes, the hydra life that comes in the light blue tune that is sold at sephora. I use it on a regular basis. What's bothering me is the fact that you consistently use "dark" as a negative aspect to a BB cream.


----------



## dianahuang

bunnyr said:


> I actually have owned all of the above bb creams at some time and I've had no problems with any of those formulas. In fact I really liked them as to me they all have qualities of the original Korean formula as intended to feel and look. I do not agree that the Missha m perfect formula is thick. It is medium compared with the other ones listed and definitely great coverage. There are 4 shades for this formula. The thickest one on the list is the dr. Shrammek believe it or not and it was not as easily spreadable for me and kind of sticky in texture.



What type is your skin? Mine is combination oily... I used missha m perfect #21 before and it's too thick and hard to blend. Also makes my face like using mask and greyish. My friend using it and no problem for her, her face looks like porcelain using this missha. I'm using dr. Schrammek now and it's very easy to blend into my skin and looks like nothing sit on my face. No powdery effect at all. Also makes my face looks a bit glowy. I always put moisturizer first before using bb cream that i told above  Finding the right bb cream / foundation is like finding soulmate to our skin i guess


----------



## bunnyr

dianahuang said:


> What type is your skin? Mine is combination oily... I used missha m perfect #21 before and it's too thick and hard to blend. Also makes my face like using mask and greyish. My friend using it and no problem for her, her face looks like porcelain using this missha. I'm using dr. Schrammek now and it's very easy to blend into my skin and looks like nothing sit on my face. No powdery effect at all. Also makes my face looks a bit glowy. I always put moisturizer first before using bb cream that i told above  Finding the right bb cream / foundation is like finding soulmate to our skin i guess



Yes I'm combo oily too especially in summer. I do not switch bb cream because of season change tho as I think they work the same for my skin at any time. Good korean bb will not make my face shiny..I do change moisturizers tho. It's funny my skin can't stand moisturizer in summer but yet the bb creams do not bother my skin. Have you tried Missha vita matte bb? That's much thicker texture but it's formulated to give matte look hence the name. It comes only in one color and I wanna say its a bit lighter than Missha 21? I prefer Missha 13 color. It goes on slightly lighter but after few min I look more natural than using 21 even tho initially applied 21 blended faster.. If that makes sense ? Lol. 

By be way if they appear gray that means the color is too light for your skin. Skin79 has a hot pink formula that I find to be a bit gray on me but and consistency is similar to Missha 21 but less coverage IMO.


----------



## MJDaisy

rainbowrose said:


> The Maybelline one has finally come out here and I was thinking of trying it. But is it rubbish and just a rebranded tinted moisturiser? I might get it anyway if it's a nice coverage.



i got light coverage with the maybelline. I got "medium" even though i probably needed a light medium (went to THREE different stores to find a light medium and all 3 were sold out so finally i just got a Medium). I'm actually happy I went up, I think it added a bit more coverage.

I also got a shiny effect from this make up. I definitely recommend using a setting powder with this.


----------



## blie

rainbowrose said:


> The Maybelline one has finally come out here and I was thinking of trying it. But is it rubbish and just a rebranded tinted moisturiser? I might get it anyway if it's a nice coverage.



I like the lightness of the Maybelline BB cream, and the light shade is perfect for me. I think I would use it more in the summer time possibly. It gives me a dewy appearance, definitely not matte.

I also have the Missha Perfect Cover, and by contrast, it is quite heavy with more coverage, but harder to blend as it dries quickly. I'm not that thrilled with it actually, because I like minimal product and it feels heavy to me. YMMV.


----------



## jiffer

I see Too Face and Urban Decay has a bb cream out. Anyone try them yet?


----------



## bunnyr

jiffer said:


> I see Too Face and Urban Decay has a bb cream out. Anyone try them yet?



No but I've tried many us release bb creams and haven't had much luck. I only like original Korean ones that are made for the Asian market.


----------



## kirsten

jiffer said:


> I see Too Face and Urban Decay has a bb cream out. Anyone try them yet?



I tried UD and didn't like it. It's pretty orange and there isn't any coverage. 

MACs still my #1! I haven't used my foundations since getting it.


----------



## bunnyr

kirsten said:


> I tried UD and didn't like it. It's pretty orange and there isn't any coverage.
> 
> MACs still my #1! I haven't used my foundations since getting it.



Mac has a bb cream too. I tried the one released for the us and didnt like it. Offered no coverage and is the only one that stings my eyes middle of the day if I even try to blot my eye area.


----------



## kirsten

bunnyr said:


> Mac has a bb cream too. I tried the one released for the us and didnt like it. Offered no coverage and is the only one that stings my eyes middle of the day if I even try to blot my eye area.



Really? I find MACs to have a good medium coverage. I'm not even using a concealer with it. Covers most of my freckles but doesn't make them look greyish like a heavy coverage foundation will. I apply it with a foundation brush (MAC 130) so maybe that helps build the coverage. I am really happy with it!


----------



## bisousx

OK -- after reading this thread, I decided to stay away from the American brands of BB creams. 

I ordered Skin79's Super BB Cream /VIP Gold Collection. My skin is normally very pale, maybe a MAC NC20 in the wintertime and NC25 in the summer. I am Asian, with pale acne-prone skin and slight yellow undertones. I get more yellow/tan in the summer. Skin79's color is good for me when I'm at my palest, but at the moment I have a few layers of self tanner on, so it looks too light. It makes my blemished and uneven skin look smooth. My bf even noticed how porcelain it made my skin look. 

This is the first time I've tried it, so no word on whether my skin will break out or not. I will report back to you ladies.

My preferred look is with a tan, so I am going to try a different brand (BBTC perhaps) that makes BB cream a shade darker.


----------



## bisousx

Do you ladies recommend a BB cream that is suitable for a pale skinned asian with a tan? I almost bought one after doing some research but have totally forgotten the brand.


----------



## bunnyr

bisousx said:


> Do you ladies recommend a BB cream that is suitable for a pale skinned asian with a tan? I almost bought one after doing some research but have totally forgotten the brand.



How tan are you? Missha m perfect bb is the only Korean original formula that offered 4 shades. #13,21,23,31. I also like skin food and their formulas offer 2 shades each. I like the mushroom bb. I've only tried the jasmine formula from Brtc And for a Korean formula it's on they're watery side so didnt offer as much coverage as say Missha, skin 79 or skin food. 

Have you tried Diorsnow bb? It's the only western release I would use from time to time because its consistancy is more similar to a Korean formula than ones at sephora.


----------



## db89

I hope I can ask this here ... i have read lots and lots here on the different BB creams that is out there right now..........BUT what is the main difference from tinted moisturizers .. why would you buy one over the other ??? what are its main uses of this BB cream.??


----------



## bunnyr

db89 said:


> I hope I can ask this here ... i have read lots and lots here on the different BB creams that is out there right now..........BUT what is the main difference from tinted moisturizers .. why would you buy one over the other ??? what are its main uses of this BB cream.??



A tinted moisturizer is as the name states a moisturizer with tint. It's a very popular concept here in USA but not in Asia. IMO TM offers no coverage but manages to make my face shiny every time. Bb creams are formulated to be all In one skin care and makeup item. Originally Asian formulas are suppose to more or less Include these properties : whitening brightening, wrinkle reduce, sun protection, moisturizer. However it is still important to use proper skin care prior. This is the traditional Asian bb cream method. They tend to have a thicker consistancy but for me it's perfect because they dry quickly to a nice finish. Even in humid summers those bb creams do not bother me. Moisturizers I do have to change frequently based on season or my face will turn greasy. 

And in comparison to bb creams released to the USA market... I don't like them because they don't contain those same properties as Asian ones therefore do not offer the same coverage results. And yes they do feel more like a TM that the us market apparently is so used to.


----------



## quinlanty

did Dior Snow whitening BB cream work for anyone else? I feel like its shades too dark. Maybe just me?


----------



## bunnyr

quinlanty said:


> did Dior Snow whitening BB cream work for anyone else? I feel like its shades too dark. Maybe just me?



It's much lighter than the Dior hydra action bb. It's neutral color not orangish but I agree its still not a very light shade.


----------



## otomegirl

Personally, I've tried a lot of the Korean BB creams out there. Okay, maybe not a lot, but I have tried around 5.  They were all thick, and most of them made me break out.  They greyness of them kind of freaks me out, but it counters the yellowness of my skintone, I feel.  I've been using the maybelline bb cream, and I like it.  It's light but gives me enough coverage.  People say the American bb creams are glorified tinted moisturizers, though.


----------



## bunnyr

otomegirl said:


> Personally, I've tried a lot of the Korean BB creams out there. Okay, maybe not a lot, but I have tried around 5.  They were all thick, and most of them made me break out.  They greyness of them kind of freaks me out, but it counters the yellowness of my skintone, I feel.  I've been using the maybelline bb cream, and I like it.  It's light but gives me enough coverage.  People say the American bb creams are glorified tinted moisturizers, though.



It is recommended to use double cleansing method at night when using any type of make up product, foundation, bb cream or even SPF. Step one cleansing consists of an oil based cleanser such as cleansing oil. Step two is foam cleanser. This will ensure all oily residue be removed. Foam cleansers alone are not affective for removing oily residues from the above mentioned products. 

Yes most original Korean bb creams have a ticket texture but I've not had skin problems from using them. I fact those are the only products that I find not necessary to change as season change. Moisturizers on the other hand I must change  based on season. I'm usually oily/combo  skin. 

I don't think bb creams released to the us market is the same as original Korean ones. Even dr jart brand still are made in Korea but formula is completely changed when they released them in sephora. Texture is thinner and color is altered.  And IMO doesn't work as well as ones released to Korean market.


----------



## Aeris

Anyone tried the new Physician's Formula Super BB Powder?
http://www.physiciansformula.com/en-us/productdetail/07836.html

It's the first BB powder made from any brand as far as I know.


----------



## Wpleetis

Have you try Smashbox BB cream yet? I think it pretty good too


----------



## bunnyr

Wpleetis said:


> Have you try Smashbox BB cream yet? I think it pretty good too



I tried and its texture is ok. But I have problems with their color choices. Everything is so yellow. For their bbcream I am between the fair and light. Fair is too pink and light is way too yellow especially after it oxidizes.


----------



## Wpleetis

bunnyr said:


> I tried and its texture is ok. But I have problems with their color choices. Everything is so yellow. For their bbcream I am between the fair and light. Fair is too pink and light is way too yellow especially after it oxidizes.



Yeah! You're right! They don't have many color choices to choose. I'm Asian maybe that is the reason why I found Smashbox work for my skin tone


----------



## ehy210

The new dior nude BB cream is amazing! much better than all the other BB creams I've tried before


----------



## italian1224

I use the cc cream from Rachel k and love it!!!


----------



## bisousx

*Update*

Info about me: pale asian, acne-prone, light skin but has some yellow undertones. Color is MAC20 in the winter, NC25 in the summer after tanning.


I just went on a week vacation to Mexico, so my skin is a bit more tan than my natural starting base.

The first BB cream I bought, Super79 Gold, was at first too pale for my skin but somehow it still looks natural on me AFTER I got tan (weird?). The good part is, I wore it for a week and have not broken out. 

I also bought Legere White; I just put it on my face today for the first time and it blends 100% perfectly into my skin. It is darker than Super79 Gold. Let's hope it doesn't cause me to break out. Will update again...


I love that the BB cream goes on super smooth and I can skip the sunscreen step. I think it would be best for daytime - not sure how well it holds up in photos. I'll take some test shots.


----------



## bunnyr

bisousx said:


> Update
> 
> Info about me: pale asian, acne-prone, light skin but has some yellow undertones. Color is MAC20 in the winter, NC25 in the summer after tanning.
> 
> I just went on a week vacation to Mexico, so my skin is a bit more tan than my natural starting base.
> 
> The first BB cream I bought, Super79 Gold, was at first too pale for my skin but somehow it still looks natural on me AFTER I got tan (weird?). The good part is, I wore it for a week and have not broken out.
> 
> I also bought Legere White; I just put it on my face today for the first time and it blends 100% perfectly into my skin. It is darker than Super79 Gold. Let's hope it doesn't cause me to break out. Will update again...
> 
> I love that the BB cream goes on super smooth and I can skip the sunscreen step. I think it would be best for daytime - not sure how well it holds up in photos. I'll take some test shots.



Just FYI any bb labeled gold is for mature skin which tends to obviously be made more moisturizing etc. 

Legere white is the one that comes out very dark and then turns light on skin right? I'm Asian nc15 mostly but I find many brands to be too yellow such as smashbox. I'm also Bobbi brown warm ivory number 1. 

Yea do share photos if u don't mind. I have a hard time getting right color for photos even tho at the mirror I think I look natural lol.


----------



## bisousx

bunnyr said:


> Just FYI *any bb labeled gold is for mature skin which tends to obviously be made more moisturizin*g etc.
> 
> Legere white is the one that comes out very dark and then turns light on skin right? I'm Asian nc15 mostly but I find many brands to be too yellow such as smashbox. I'm also Bobbi brown warm ivory number 1.
> 
> Yea do share photos if u don't mind. I have a hard time getting right color for photos even tho at the mirror I think I look natural lol.




No wonder it went on so smoothly 

Yup, Legere White is the one that was supposed to come out dark. I read a few reviews on it, and it was recommended for more tan-skinned Asians. 

I'm just hoping and praying that it won't make my skin break out. Sunscreens like Aveeno have wrecked my skin in the past, and I'm hoping the BB creams won't do the same.


----------



## bisousx

L'egere White still has not caused breakouts for me. Phew!


----------



## bunnyr

bisousx said:


> L'egere White still has not caused breakouts for me. Phew!



Yay!! 

Btw I just tried the dr jart black label bb Korean (Asian) release and I find although similar is pretty similar to its us release at sephora, it offered me more coverage throughout the day. They definitely changed the formula for us because the original one has scent and is slightly more neutral color. You can buy it at eBay or a Korean market that sells cosmetics. (And its the original name blemish balm as opposed to beauty balm).


----------



## bisousx

I bought the Diorsnow bb cream, as it has gotten rave reviews. I found it gave me a weird oompa-loompa look to my face. It's not that it was too dark - it seemed like a pinky gray clay mask. It was returned immediately lol


----------



## Carrie357

There was a time that BB cream was so popular in Asia, but it was just a while, then people went back to foundations. I don't find there's any differences between BB cream and foundation, you still need to take it off, and BB cream causes breakouts more often, so I'd still go for sun cream + foundation.


----------



## Aeris

Anyone tried the Physican's Formula BB Powder yet???


----------



## bunnyr

bisousx said:


> I bought the Diorsnow bb cream, as it has gotten rave reviews. I found it gave me a weird oompa-loompa look to my face. It's not that it was too dark - it seemed like a pinky gray clay mask. It was returned immediately lol



Oh that's interesting because to me this color was actually quite neutral... on the beige side. Usually the light pink shades will appear grey when its too light for your skin tone.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

just friend the skin 79 in pink couple of days ago, I used to have fairly good skin until about 1 1/2 years ago I have to work in another state for 3 months and I think the water or something in the air just don't agree with me and I got skin breakouts. I'm not saying I used to have porcelain skin but I only got pimples occasionally during pms but it all changes, my face got ref easily from dusts than it used to.
I've been trying to go to Clinique soap and toner and the acne gel which used to work but none really work now
my friend told me about this BB cream, I must say I don't use a lot of skin products and blind about all of this, I never used sunblock on my face, occasionally Clinique moisture surge like once a week if I remember

I tried the bb cream for 2 days and I love it so far, I do feel a bit difference on my skin already but when I read this thread and know that bb is actually a kind of foundation in a way?

so please help me with the step to step on using this cream 
I'm currently using a foam facial wash from l'occitane which I LOVE, I'm also applying an acne cream for now until my acne problem gone, and I also have a Clinique toner and Clinique moisture surges
please help me with the order of using these products and which I can ditch because I'm not a fond of the idea of wearing too many products on my face. also how to clean the BB cream? so foam facial wash is not enough? or twice washing with the foam wash will do?

thank you so much


----------



## rintubiswas

I used it twice, I am not very comfortable with this cream sorry


----------



## Frivole88

BB cream makes my face break out. maybe it only works for people with good, normal skin? i have an oily/ acne-prone skin and the only make-up that works for me is the Cover FX cream foundation but i find it very heavy and time consuming to apply everyday. i also tried tinted moisturizers but it's too sheer to cover my acne scars. i would really want to love bb cream if there's any brand would work for my acne, oily skin.


----------



## nicole75

kristinlorraine said:
			
		

> BB cream makes my face break out. maybe it only works for people with good, normal skin? i have an oily/ acne-prone skin and the only make-up that works for me is the Cover FX cream foundation but i find it very heavy and time consuming to apply everyday. i also tried tinted moisturizers but it's too sheer to cover my acne scars. i would really want to love bb cream if there's any brand would work for my acne, oily skin.



It made my normal skin break out too.  I used the L'Oreal one.  It's taken 2 weeks for retin a to make my skin better after 3 days usage of the stuff.  I never get cystic acne but its on my cheeks and chin.   I've been on retin a 6 years.  It's been that long since I've had a horrible breakout like this.


----------



## natters

I recently bought Dr Jart Black Label Detox BB Cream and I LOVE IT!!! I was very nervous to try it because I had a really bad experience with the Mischa BB Cream as it made me breakout really bad. I went with Dr Jart after reading all the positive reviews on Sephora.com

I have pretty oily skin and I always need a primer under my foundation. But with the Dr Jart BB Cream, I literally wash my face, and put this on and it lasts alllll day! It has pretty full coverage which I like.  No bad reactions, no breakouts. This is better than any foundation I have ever tried!!!!


----------



## jade

I don't know if this has been posted.  But I saw an ad for Iman's BB cream!  I was really excited as I was wanting some and it wasn't dark enough for me.  

I already got my foundation for the year, so I won't be trying it anytime soon (I hardly wear foundation, just on dressy occasions to cover my blemishes and on bad skin days.  I never finish a bottle).  But for any of you darker ladies looking, there is an option!

http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...Filter=70806&aid=338666&aparam=goobase_filler

Not sure if it is dark enough for me, but it is getting closer....


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Even though I'm Asian, I'm super late to the BB cream trend. I recently picked up the Missha Perfect Cover in 23 even though I really should probably get 27 (more yellow), but the store only had 21 and 23 and I wanted to buy it right then and there! I would still get 27 if I saw it in store b/c I think it'd be a better fit.

I'm tan, not the kind of Asian who stays out of the sun and is always trying to be pale (I think clothes look better on tan skin), probably an NC35 and possibly darker, and surprisingly, the BB cream works fine. It's a tad greyish, but overall I loooove it. And I hate wearing makeup on my skin! A year ago I bought the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer which I liked, but then I never wore it! The Missha is matte on my skin, maybe that's why. 

If it didn't have such high SPF and the other supposed good qualities for the skin, I most likely wouldn't wear it. The evening out of skin is just an added bonus!

Oh and I would probably only try Asian BB creams since I feel like the American ones aren't the same and probably not as good for the skin.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The Missha website currently has a free BB cream (Perfect Cover) with purchase if you sign up, but it's only in shade 21! Anyone know if we can change it or wait for another promo? I would give it away but I don't know anyone with a 21 skin tone!


----------



## Frivole88

.


----------



## Frivole88

nicole75 said:


> It made my normal skin break out too.  I used the L'Oreal one.  It's taken 2 weeks for retin a to make my skin better after 3 days usage of the stuff.  I never get cystic acne but its on my cheeks and chin.   I've been on retin a 6 years.  It's been that long since I've had a horrible breakout like this.





natters said:


> I recently bought Dr Jart Black Label Detox BB Cream and I LOVE IT!!! I was very nervous to try it because I had a really bad experience with the Mischa BB Cream as it made me breakout really bad. I went with Dr Jart after reading all the positive reviews on Sephora.com



I also tried the Missha BB cream and it broke my skin really bad. maybe it's the chemicals/ preservatives in the ingredients that irritated my acne-prone, sensitive skin. i'm searching now for an oil-free, natural, preservative-free BB cream. I just purchased the Tarte Smooth Operator and we'll see if it will break me out. i will keep you guys posted.


----------



## bunnyr

Kitties Are Cute said:


> The Missha website currently has a free BB cream (Perfect Cover) with purchase if you sign up, but it's only in shade 21! Anyone know if we can change it or wait for another promo? I would give it away but I don't know anyone with a 21 skin tone!



No the promo is only the indicated color. I use #13 mostly and buy from eBay.


----------



## Emmaaa

Yes, i know that. As far i heard BB Cream made their European debut in 2011 following their huge success in Asian market.


----------



## meechelley

I'll be going to Shanghai soon and was wondering where the best place to buy BB cream would be.. if they even sell them there?


----------



## debssx3

Ive tried Missha and Liole. Missha was too gray for me and Liole was too light. I got rid of my Missha and mix my Liole with a diff foundation. 

Ive also used Garnier which was good for me. Very lightweight. And Smashbox BB cream was good too.


----------



## suzyloveschanel

Tried the Rachel k cc cream from Korea it's the best of tried!!


----------



## Ryvyan

I'm Asian, and I use Shiseido Anessa SPF-50 BB cream with a equal dollop of jojoba+Vitamin E oil so that it doesn't get too drying. Just a little bit of it which goes on oily, but it turns out great once I put on loose powder (mineral makeup).

I don't like thick makeup so you can still see some tiny broken veins, but all pores disappear!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I looked at Dr. Jart today at Sephora... quite nice & also looked at Dior which I thought
was also nice ( Dior SPF was only 10 though)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm thinking of getting the Dior BB cream too.. I love that the 001 has a pink undertone instead of yellow - it was the perfect color for me - think I'll go back and get it sometime this week


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Dior BB cream too.. I love that the 001 has a pink undertone instead of yellow - it was the perfect color for me - think I'll go back and get it sometime this week


 

    I'm thinking of doing the same... I tried it today & liked it..

    Sheer & pretty on the skin


----------



## dianahuang

I've tried Laneige soothing cushion bb cream and like it. It's sheer and blend into my skin. Anyone ever tried the snow bb cream yet? Which one is the best between soothing cushion bb and snow bb? Thanks


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I picked up a tester of the DIOR BB cream (001) 
I used it this morning, so far I LOVE IT!!!!
If it staying looking this good all day I'll have to purchase it this week!
This stuff is amazing!! the colour is perfect, and the coverage is great!

I used it on the dark circles under my eyes and it works WONDERS!
Then i dotted the cream on the few blemishes I have (and on my nose) then I mixed a small amount of the BB Cream with my daily moisturiser for the rest of my face (which I always do for light coverage)

so far LOVE the results!


----------



## Deanna39

I liked the loreal bb cream.


----------



## bigdilove

I also have the dior bb cream but after a few hours it seem to disappear. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## kcse82

I bought mine in Japan- the brand is (at least I think this is the brand) Keana Pate Shokunin and it's coled Pore Putty BB Cream Enrich. Everything else is written in Japanese characters so I dont have any other description for it. It never gave me breakouts so I really like it. Trying to find out where I can buy it here in the US...


----------



## TwiNnie

As I wrote in another thread, I've heard great things about Missha and Skinfood, I want to try them as soon as possible!


----------



## VodkaSoda

I have fair to medium, combination skin (which I also think is sensitive), uneven skin tone, and larger pores. I'm in my 30's, and have occasional break outs. I've struggled with controlling mild acne from my teenage years til about 5 years ago. I started wearing Bare Minerals (medium/golden beige) make up and it dramatically helped my skin. 

After having in interest in BB creams, I read through this forum and decided to try it out (got it on eBay from a korean seller). I've been wearing Missha Signature Real Complete BB Cream #23 for the last 4 days. I have to say that I REALLY like it. Its easy to put on, gives me great coverage without feeling heavy, and controls my oily spots. 

I still use moisturizer and have used a primer today as well. However, today I skipped the primer and it wore the same. It lasts all day, my face feels fresh, and my skin feels really soft after I've taken it off.

I don't think I've worn it long enough to tell if its made a difference in my pore size. No breakouts and a few blemishes have minimized.

I've ordered Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream and will compare to see how it feels.

Also, I have no issues with removal. I wipe off with make up removal wipe, then wash with cleanser.

Thanks for letting me share & I'll post an update in a few weeks if anyone's interested.


----------



## bunnyr

TwiNnie said:


> As I wrote in another thread, I've heard great things about Missha and Skinfood, I want to try them as soon as possible!



Both of these brands make some wonderful bb formulas. From skin food I like the mushroom bb and peach bb.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> I have fair to medium, combination skin (which I also think is sensitive), uneven skin tone, and larger pores. I'm in my 30's, and have occasional break outs. I've struggled with controlling mild acne from my teenage years til about 5 years ago. I started wearing Bare Minerals (medium/golden beige) make up and it dramatically helped my skin.
> 
> After having in interest in BB creams, I read through this forum and decided to try it out (got it on eBay from a korean seller). I've been wearing Missha Signature Real Complete BB Cream #23 for the last 4 days. I have to say that I REALLY like it. Its easy to put on, gives me great coverage without feeling heavy, and controls my oily spots.
> 
> I still use moisturizer and have used a primer today as well. However, today I skipped the primer and it wore the same. It lasts all day, my face feels fresh, and my skin feels really soft after I've taken it off.
> 
> I don't think I've worn it long enough to tell if its made a difference in my pore size. No breakouts and a few blemishes have minimized.
> 
> I've ordered Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream and will compare to see how it feels.
> 
> Also, I have no issues with removal. I wipe off with make up removal wipe, then wash with cleanser.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & I'll post an update in a few weeks if anyone's interested.



Missha perfect cover is their most popular formula. The signature real is a more recent one and for an original Korean market bb it's on the watery side and therefore less coverage than perfect bb formula. Good luck on finding the right bb cream !


----------



## TwiNnie

bunnyr said:


> Both of these brands make some wonderful bb formulas. From skin food I like the mushroom bb and peach bb.



Did you read my mind! I really thought the mushroom BB!


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> Missha perfect cover is their most popular formula. The signature real is a more recent one and for an original Korean market bb it's on the watery side and therefore less coverage than perfect bb formula. Good luck on finding the right bb cream !


Thanks!  I actually really like the Signature Real and got it because it's hypoallergenic and thought it would be the best for my skin. Because I'm happy with it so far, I wanted to try the Perfect Cover as it is more popular, and less expensive, and wanted more cover.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> Thanks!  I actually really like the Signature Real and got it because it's hypoallergenic and thought it would be the best for my skin. Because I'm happy with it so far, I wanted to try the Perfect Cover as it is more popular, and less expensive, and wanted more cover.



And higher SPF I think


----------



## ncch

kcse82 said:


> I bought mine in Japan- the brand is (at least I think this is the brand) Keana Pate Shokunin and it's coled Pore Putty BB Cream Enrich. Everything else is written in Japanese characters so I dont have any other description for it. It never gave me breakouts so I really like it. Trying to find out where I can buy it here in the US...



Is this one good?  Hows the coverage?  Minimize appearance of pores?  I saw it last time and I was thinking about getting It but didn't bc I have Still have others left..


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> And higher SPF I think


Yes, it does have a higher SPF. I've already noticed my skin looking better when I don't have make up on. Excited to see how it will progress over the weeks.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> Yes, it does have a higher SPF. I've already noticed my skin looking better when I don't have make up on. Excited to see how it will progress over the weeks.



I find that no matters which other brands I try the Missha perfect cover will always remain as one of my favorites. Works all seasons.


----------



## jaijai1012

I just bought both the bb and cc cream from smashbox. I'm suppose to apply it with my fingers right?


----------



## prplhrt21

I love the missha perfect cover..i also tried the skin 79 super bb pink label


----------



## bunnyr

jaijai1012 said:


> I just bought both the bb and cc cream from smashbox. I'm suppose to apply it with my fingers right?



Yes


----------



## bunnyr

prplhrt21 said:


> I love the missha perfect cover..i also tried the skin 79 super bb pink label



The one in the darker hot pink cylinder container? That turns grey on a lot of skin tones since its so light. Coverage feels good tho.


----------



## shibumiflowers

maddjjas on youtube has thorough reviews on many Asian BB creams not normally reviewed/covered


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Love the Dior nude BB cream works great.   Not happy about the SPF?  Use a higher SPF moisturizer and u will be fine.  Very smoothing!!


----------



## cherlizabeth

jaijai1012 said:


> I just bought both the bb and cc cream from smashbox. I'm suppose to apply it with my fingers right?


 
I apply BB cream with a MAC skunk brush, I find that the overall look is less "cakey" when applied with a brush?


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> Missha perfect cover is their most popular formula. The signature real is a more recent one and for an original Korean market bb it's on the watery side and therefore less coverage than perfect bb formula. Good luck on finding the right bb cream !



So, I have been using Missha Perfect Cover for a week and found the comparison to be as you said.  The Signature Real is more watery and lighter coverage whereas the Perfect Cover is heavier in coverage.  I wouldn't say it's full coverage for me, as I do have larger pores and other skin issues.

Also, I find that Signature Real does go on a bit grey but after it oxidizes, it evens out, though it's a bit lighter in color then I would like.  Perfect Cover doesn't go on grey but is thicker and truer to my skin color.

I like them both quite a bit and probably rotate them out. 




bunnyr said:


> I find that no matters which other brands I try the Missha perfect cover will always remain as one of my favorites. Works all seasons.



I haven't tried any other brands but I can see why it's so popular!




prplhrt21 said:


> I love the missha perfect cover..i also tried the skin 79 super bb pink label



How would you compare the two? What differences did  you notice?




cherlizabeth said:


> I apply BB cream with a MAC skunk brush, I find that the overall look is less "cakey" when applied with a brush?



I just use my fingers to apply. I used a sponge once but found I was getting more product on the sponge rather then on my face. How do you apply it with the brush?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Have been using the Dior one & I like it mucho


----------



## bunnyr

Dior hydra life bb cream formula just released 2 additional colors. So the original color which is rather dark orangish is the #2 color now called peach something. #1 is luminous beige and there's an even darker tan color #3. 

To me this formula is way too watery making it feel like a tinted moisturizer which I do not like. Not enough coverage and tend to look shiny. 

Out of 3 Dior formulas (other 2 being Dior snow And Dior nude), I prefer the Dior snow formula best... As in it feels and looks most similar to original Korean formulas made for the Asian market.  This one offers the most coverage out is the 3. The original Asian formulas are thicker and usually non-shiny. Thicker when applying but dries to nice finish.


----------



## Lexiii

just got the dr. jart+ bb cream spf 45 one and I think I really like it! it works very nicely with fair complexions


----------



## bunnyr

Even tho both versions (released for us market at sephora and one for Asian market) are both Made in Korea, the original one for Asia is more neutral color, thicker texture and scented. The one for sephora is more pink and unscented and watery.

This is true for all dr. Jart bb creams. Reformulated for the us market release. I prefer the original for Asian market formulas and my favorite is the silver label, next is black label.


----------



## bunnyr

Lexiii said:


> just got the dr. jart+ bb cream spf 45 one and I think I really like it! it works very nicely with fair complexions



Is it the premium gold label? That's formulated for mature/ dry skin. Korean cosmetic companies often use gold labeling for such skin types.


----------



## Lexiii

bunnyr said:


> Is it the premium gold label? That's formulated for mature/ dry skin. Korean cosmetic companies often use gold labeling for such skin types.



the box says "dr. jart+ premium multi-action skincare and makeup SPF 45" so I guess it's the premium gold label, but I have combo oily skin and it works great, and I'm in my 20s. So I really think you have to have mature or dry skin to use it...my main motivation for usiing it is for the SPF 45 and all of the benefits like firming, brightening, anti-aging, etc. 

plus, I love the actual packaging of the product. it's like a bottle with a nozzle and the exact right about comes out, it's great


----------



## bunnyr

Lexiii said:


> the box says "dr. jart+ premium multi-action skincare and makeup SPF 45" so I guess it's the premium gold label, but I have combo oily skin and it works great, and I'm in my 20s. So I really think you have to have mature or dry skin to use it...my main motivation for usiing it is for the SPF 45 and all of the benefits like firming, brightening, anti-aging, etc.
> 
> plus, I love the actual packaging of the product. it's like a bottle with a nozzle and the exact right about comes out, it's great



I tried that one too when it was first release here thru sephora but I still like the original release (now still sold officially in Asia but you can get it on eBay or other online cosmetic sites shipping from Asia) as far as color and texture.


----------



## bunnyr

Lexiii said:


> the box says "dr. jart+ premium multi-action skincare and makeup SPF 45" so I guess it's the premium gold label, but I have combo oily skin and it works great, and I'm in my 20s. So I really think you have to have mature or dry skin to use it...my main motivation for usiing it is for the SPF 45 and all of the benefits like firming, brightening, anti-aging, etc.
> 
> plus, I love the actual packaging of the product. it's like a bottle with a nozzle and the exact right about comes out, it's great



The silver label is especially formulated for combo skin you can give that a try too


----------



## bunnyr

bunnyr said:


> The silver label is especially formulated for combo skin you can give that a try too



I also recommend you try the black label. It's a detox formula and great for my combo skin. 50 ml Asian market release on eBay is about $23 while the one at sephora is $36 I believe. For me the first is a better formula/color.


----------



## bunnyr

Lexiii said:


> just got the dr. jart+ bb cream spf 45 one and I think I really like it! it works very nicely with fair complexions



I couldn't edit my post from earlier but wanted to add that I think the premium gold label for Asian market has been discontinued because I couldn't pull up a search for that anymore.


----------



## ncch

I got the Japanese bb cream.. Keana pâté something?  Read it was good in a magazine or online somewhere.. Tried it and the texture and coverage is pretty good but the color is way too dark and it only comes in one shade.  Also gets shiny pretty fast compared to other bb creams. Disappointing.

I've also tried a Korean brand.. Étude house?  And their total age repair bb cream is good!  Very good coverage and texture and lasts a long time, no shine.


----------



## bunnyr

ncch said:


> I got the Japanese bb cream.. Keana pâté something?  Read it was good in a magazine or online somewhere.. Tried it and the texture and coverage is pretty good but the color is way too dark and it only comes in one shade.  Also gets shiny pretty fast compared to other bb creams. Disappointing.
> 
> I've also tried a Korean brand.. Étude house?  And their total age repair bb cream is good!  Very good coverage and texture and lasts a long time, no shine.



In my experience most original Korean ones (not ones made in Korea but released for the USA market) have a thicker texture and offer better coverage and won't make your face shining. I personally prefer these features. That's why I haven't had much success with the ones from sephora. Even dr jart brand were reformulated for the sephora release. I prefer Asian market dr jart bb any day. My favorites from dr jart are silver and black label  

I've tried a couple from étude house but not sure is those formulas are still in production. It was precious mineral bb and magic bb. But in that price range i like Missha and skinfood much better.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Anyone tried Stila Stay All Day?


----------



## bunnyr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Anyone tried Stila Stay All Day?



I've tried it along with many other ones sold at sephora aka the us market and I don't like it. Overall they're too watery, no coverage and so tends to leave skin shiny. I still prefer Asian market ones where traditionally they're thicker in texture, Undeniably better coverage and dries to silky matte feel.


----------



## twin-fun

I just started using derma e's Evenly Radiant BB Creme and like it. It's actually a bit more coverage than I'm used. It only comes in one color I believe and when first applied looks a bit too light but it blends in beautifully with my skin.


----------



## bunnyr

I just ordered the dr jart black label on eBay the Asian market release. I already have the us release from sephora. It's one is the better us release formulas but still not quite the same as their counter part.


----------



## Lamees

I am loving the first bb cream I used which the smashbox one. It comes in five shades, so you most likely will find the shade that matches you the best. It has medium coverage and blend will with my hd mufe foundation whenever I want more coverage. I heard that the Korean bb creams have grey under tone, but I would love to give them a try or a Japanese bb cream maybe. In the Asian market, it seems there is huge difference between bb creams and cc creams where in the US marker bb creams, cc creams and tinted moisturizers all seem the same with slight difference in the coverage or SPF spectrum,,, etc where in the Asian market, cc creams are like magic, looks like white lotion, but turns to your skin color once applied. So I sure will give them a try in the future


----------



## bunnyr

Lamees said:


> I am loving the first bb cream I used which the smashbox one. It comes in five shades, so you most likely will find the shade that matches you the best. It has medium coverage and blend will with my hd mufe foundation whenever I want more coverage. I heard that the Korean bb creams have grey under tone, but I would love to give them a try or a Japanese bb cream maybe. In the Asian market, it seems there is huge difference between bb creams and cc creams where in the US marker bb creams, cc creams and tinted moisturizers all seem the same with slight difference in the coverage or SPF spectrum,,, etc where in the Asian market, cc creams are like magic, looks like white lotion, but turns to your skin color once applied. So I sure will give them a try in the future



Well the meaning, features, formulas have changed a lot when released in the us market even the popular Korean brand dr. Jart as I've mentioned earlier. 

Also colors will appear gray is its too light for your skin tone. The original idea in Asia for bb cream was that people wanted their skin color to remain or become Whiter/lighter/brighter therefore they only made one or 2 shades- the "ideal shades" people wanted their skin to be. That was one of the "purposes" of the bb cream. A tinted moisturizer has always been something that matches to each persons skin tone, not what a bb cream was suppose to do, originally (for Asian market). Hence rarely would you find "whitening/ brightening" on the packages of bb creams sold in us officially as It was creates in multiple colors like a tinted moisturizer.


----------



## TwiNnie

Personally, I've read great reviews about Skin79 and dr.Jart's BB, but also HanSkin, SkinFood...
Dr.Jart's BB and creams range is veeery wide!
I "had to" eliminate most of the products, however, because of the "pinkish-greyish" color, so it was "easy".
I've read great things about Skin79 BB in the pink box, but it was grey...so I try the orange box (the same shape, but higher SPF) and was perfect! But no one say anything about it, I don't know why&#8230;it's the same cream! 
Only different color and SPF, but the pink box is on all the magazines...
I found myself well with Skin79 "Intense classic balm", Etude House "Shiny CC Cream" and dr.Jart "Ctrl-A BB Cream".


----------



## bunnyr

TwiNnie said:


> Personally, I've read great reviews about Skin79 and dr.Jart's BB, but also HanSkin, SkinFood...
> Dr.Jart's BB and creams range is veeery wide!
> I "had to" eliminate most of the products, however, because of the "pinkish-greyish" color, so it was "easy".
> I've read great things about Skin79 BB in the pink box, but it was grey...so I try the orange box (the same shape, but higher SPF) and was perfect! But no one say anything about it, I don't know whyit's the same cream!
> Only different color and SPF, but the pink box is on all the magazines...
> I found myself well with Skin79 "Intense classic balm", Etude House "Shiny CC Cream" and dr.Jart "Ctrl-A BB Cream".




Did you try only the us release dr. Jart bb ? The Korean (Asian release) ones have less pink undertone.... Although they're "suppose to be identical" but they're certainly not, I've tried them all in 2 different versions. (My favorite 2 are silver and black labels). 

Yes skin 79 hot pink formula is a bit grayish unless you're very fair skinned. I can use it and the texture feels pretty good. 

Étude house also have a few very fair ones which will look like a grey cast. They do have some great formulas too. 

Hanskin... Didnt have much luck with their colors/formulas.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I got some Revlon BB cream as my first to try out and love it so far, the shade (Medium) matches my skin and I love how it makes my not-great skin look.


----------



## TwiNnie

bunnyr said:


> Did you try only the us release dr. Jart bb ? The Korean (Asian release) ones have less pink undertone.... Although they're "suppose to be identical" but they're certainly not, I've tried them all in 2 different versions. (My favorite 2 are silver and black labels).
> 
> Yes skin 79 hot pink formula is a bit grayish unless you're very fair skinned. I can use it and the texture feels pretty good.
> 
> Étude house also have a few very fair ones which will look like a grey cast. They do have some great formulas too.
> 
> Hanskin... Didnt have much luck with their colors/formulas.



I've tried ONLY the korean version!  
It's too pink for me...but maybe after having tried so many at the same time, my eyes could no longer distinguish!


----------



## bunnyr

TwiNnie said:


> I've tried ONLY the korean version!
> It's too pink for me...but maybe after having tried so many at the same time, my eyes could no longer distinguish!



The us release of dr. Jart bb are made in Korea too but completely different formula and shade.


----------



## Lamees

bunnyr said:


> Well the meaning, features, formulas have changed a lot when released in the us market even the popular Korean brand dr. Jart as I've mentioned earlier.
> 
> Also colors will appear gray is its too light for your skin tone. The original idea in Asia for bb cream was that people wanted their skin color to remain or become Whiter/lighter/brighter therefore they only made one or 2 shades- the "ideal shades" people wanted their skin to be. That was one of the "purposes" of the bb cream. A tinted moisturizer has always been something that matches to each persons skin tone, not what a bb cream was suppose to do, originally (for Asian market). Hence rarely would you find "whitening/ brightening" on the packages of bb creams sold in us officially as It was creates in multiple colors like a tinted moisturizer.


Sorry I missed your post where you mentioned that. That is great to know the history behind it; thank you for your input


----------



## Miss89

I just started using Garnier BB cream,and i'm really happy with this product and it smells good,that's important too


----------



## bunnyr

Here is a list of bb creams/brands I've tried. I started my bb cream hunt on eBay about 3 years ago. The more expensive brands I've bought from local Korean markets. 

Lioele
Missha 
Skinfood 
Charmzone
A3fon (multi effect bb cream spf50!)
O hui (an lg brand)
Isa Knox (an lg brand)
Mamonde (Amore pacific brand)
Elysia 
Erkena 
Innesfree (Amore pacific)
Ics  
Herbon 
Hanskin 
Dr. Jart (Asian and us release)
Elisha coy 
Scinic 
Flannche 
Shills 
L'egere 
Dr. Schrammek (original German bb)
Etude house 
Cleo 
History of whoo (lg brand)
Sulhwasoo (Amore pacific)
The face shop 
Smashbox
Stila 
Boscia 
Clinique 
Dior 
Estée Lauder 
Sooryehan (lg brand)
First (lg brand)


----------



## gillianna

Just tried Chanel CC cream and I am loving it more than my BB creams.   My favorite BB creams are from Skin 79.  Recently got the Snail Nutritional bb cream and still love this one.   I think I am going to switch to the Chanel CC creams and not buy anymore bb creams.


----------



## bunnyr

gillianna said:


> Just tried Chanel CC cream and I am loving it more than my BB creams.   My favorite BB creams are from Skin 79.  Recently got the Snail Nutritional bb cream and still love this one.   I think I am going to switch to the Chanel CC creams and not buy anymore bb creams.



I can't wait to try the Chanel cc cream! So far I've tried cc creams from smashbox, clinique, and Peter Thomas Roth. 

However I was just on eBay last night looking thru the true Korean cc creams and it appears again that The ones made for Asian market are once again completely different formulas than western/us market ones. (No surprise really). It's suppose to be a white colored cream with capsules that become your own skin color. 

I ordered the cc cream from etude house and banilaco. Can't wait to try them! Once again concluding that bb and cc creams of the Asian vs us market are completely different whether intended or not.


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> Here is a list of bb creams/brands I've tried. I started my bb cream hunt on eBay about 3 years ago. The more expensive brands I've bought from local Korean markets.
> 
> Lioele
> Missha
> Skinfood
> Charmzone
> A3fon (multi effect bb cream spf50!)
> O hui (an lg brand)
> Isa Knox (an lg brand)
> Mamonde (Amore pacific brand)
> Elysia
> Erkena
> Innesfree (Amore pacific)
> Ics
> Herbon
> Hanskin
> Dr. Jart (Asian and us release)
> Elisha coy
> Scinic
> Flannche
> Shills
> L'egere
> Dr. Schrammek (original German bb)
> Etude house
> Cleo
> History of whoo (lg brand)
> Sulhwasoo (Amore pacific)
> The face shop
> Smashbox
> Stila
> Boscia
> Clinique
> Dior
> Estée Lauder
> Sooryehan (lg brand)
> First (lg brand)



So after trying all these different ones, which do like best and why? How long did you try then for?


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> So after trying all these different ones, which do like best and why? How long did you try then for?



I liked dr. Jart silver and black labels (Asian market, not so much the sephora dr jart), Cleo small face bb, a3fon multi effect bb, Missha vita matte bb. 

I like these because of their medium thick texture. Offers better coverage and none give me a sticky feeling whether winter or summer. i have combo skin. I've not had any luck with coverage with bb creams that are thin/watery textures. This is why I don't like us released bb creams. They're too watery and mimics a tinted moisturizer which I find are just useless. Also why the westerners refer to bb creams as TM, wrong. I wouldn't waste my time to apply a product with a tint if it wasn't offering the right coverage. Why put additional chemicals to your skin if its benefits are minimal to none ?

I also get a very shiny face after using any too watery creams aside from lack of coverage.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> So after trying all these different ones, which do like best and why? How long did you try then for?



I also tried skin79 the hot pink formula. Feels good but slightly gray for me, a bit light. I also likes etude house brans mineral bb silky (oily skin) formula, slightly harder to spread than others but doesnt bother me because it dries to a smooth matte finish. no grease.That's been reformulated to all day strong formula and now to cotton fit formula. Just ordered from eBay.


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> I also tried skin79 the hot pink formula. Feels good but slightly gray for me, a bit light. I also likes etude house brans mineral bb silky (oily skin) formula, slightly harder to spread than others but doesnt bother me because it dries to a smooth matte finish. no grease.That's been reformulated to all day strong formula and now to cotton fit formula. Just ordered from eBay.



Ok thanks. I'm pretty happy with Missha but was considering trying Skin79. Given what you've told me, I think I'll only try it if curiousity really gets to me.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> Ok thanks. I'm pretty happy with Missha but was considering trying Skin79. Given what you've told me, I think I'll only try it if curiousity really gets to me.



You can get the mini packs of 4 from eBay. Contains 4 skin 79 formulas including the hot pink. 

Also ,their newer formula, comes in orange container is said to be good for light yellow undertones.


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> You can get the mini packs of 4 from eBay. Contains 4 skin 79 formulas including the hot pink.
> 
> Also ,their newer formula, comes in orange container is said to be good for light yellow undertones.



Oh nice. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> Oh nice. Thanks for the info.



Just tried the skin 79 orange tube formula. It's also light but compared to hot pink its more yellow but if too light for u there will still be a grey cast. Feels very good tho.


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> Just tried the skin 79 orange tube formula. It's also light but compared to hot pink its more yellow but if too light for u there will still be a grey cast. Feels very good tho.



I went ahead and ordered the mini pack. I figured the price wad right to try it out and the seller's the same one I bought my Misshas from.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> I went ahead and ordered the mini pack. I figured the price wad right to try it out and the seller's the same one I bought my Misshas from.



Next would be to try cc creams lol. My first cc creams were us marketed ones from sephora. Then I looks around for Asian ones and it appears they're a complete different concept again. Cc creams in Asia are white colored creams that transform to your skin color once applied while the ones in us are a strong tinted moisturizer.


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> Next would be to try cc creams lol. My first cc creams were us marketed ones from sephora. Then I looks around for Asian ones and it appears they're a complete different concept again. Cc creams in Asia are white colored creams that transform to your skin color once applied while the ones in us are a strong tinted moisturizer.



I know right! I actually don't plan on trying any US versions as any research I've done, it just does not compare to the Asian ones. So far, I find that BB creams have made my overall skin complexion better in terms of less breakouts, reducing pore size, and evening out my skin tone. My skin isn't perfect but it's better then it's ever been. I do still use a moisturizer and primer when I get ready for work but for everyday, I just use a moisturizer. I am tempted to try cc but probably only will once my bb creams run out. Plus I have samples of whitening to try.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> I know right! I actually don't plan on trying any US versions as any research I've done, it just does not compare to the Asian ones. So far, I find that BB creams have made my overall skin complexion better in terms of less breakouts, reducing pore size, and evening out my skin tone. My skin isn't perfect but it's better then it's ever been. I do still use a moisturizer and primer when I get ready for work but for everyday, I just use a moisturizer. I am tempted to try cc but probably only will once my bb creams run out. Plus I have samples of whitening to try.



Of the us cc creams I think smashbox offered the most coverage, more coverage than their bb,similar to an Asian bb cream in fact. The others were more sheer (Peter Thomas Roth, Clinique). 

I will update about the cc cream once I get the Asians ones in the mail. The tracking shows it takes nearly 4 weeks but hope to get them sooner!


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> Of the us cc creams I think smashbox offered the most coverage, more coverage than their bb,similar to an Asian bb cream in fact. The others were more sheer (Peter Thomas Roth, Clinique).
> 
> I will update about the cc cream once I get the Asians ones in the mail. The tracking shows it takes nearly 4 weeks but hope to get them sooner!



I hope that you get them sooner too! I'm definitely interested in what you think of the cc creams. What brand did you go with? Do you think you'll try the dd creams too?


----------



## gillianna

From the information I found on the cc creams seem they seem to offer more skin care benefits while the bb creams offer more coverage.  Been watching a few you tube videos on cc creams and blog articles on the Asian cc creams.  There are those who say it works well to use a cc cream first then a bb cream over it or mix them together.  I have the Chanel cc cream and love it.  I use my Sulwhasoo powder over it and like the look.  I did order a Asian cc cream today  and will post my thoughts when I receive it.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> I hope that you get them sooner too! I'm definitely interested in what you think of the cc creams. What brand did you go with? Do you think you'll try the dd creams too?



The cc creams I'm waiting for are from etude house, banilaco, skinfood, and holika. 

I googled dd cream and only found the one by jupep. Not familiar with that brand and not many on eBay yet. Might wait until more are available. How about you?


----------



## bunnyr

gillianna said:


> From the information I found on the cc creams seem they seem to offer more skin care benefits while the bb creams offer more coverage.  Been watching a few you tube videos on cc creams and blog articles on the Asian cc creams.  There are those who say it works well to use a cc cream first then a bb cream over it or mix them together.  I have the Chanel cc cream and love it.  I use my Sulwhasoo powder over it and like the look.  I did order a Asian cc cream today  and will post my thoughts when I receive it.



I think Chanel also first released the cc cream in Asia right? Wonder if that's different than the us release just like what all other brands are doing. 

Yes on eBay the cc creams listings have descriptions saying to layer bb creams with cc creams. It sounds like in Asia cc creams aren't made for coverage whereas here it's meant to have more coverage than bb.


----------



## bunnyr

gillianna said:


> From the information I found on the cc creams seem they seem to offer more skin care benefits while the bb creams offer more coverage.  Been watching a few you tube videos on cc creams and blog articles on the Asian cc creams.  There are those who say it works well to use a cc cream first then a bb cream over it or mix them together.  I have the Chanel cc cream and love it.  I use my Sulwhasoo powder over it and like the look.  I did order a Asian cc cream today  and will post my thoughts when I receive it.



Which one did u order?


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> The cc creams I'm waiting for are from etude house, banilaco, skinfood, and holika.
> 
> I googled dd cream and only found the one by jupep. Not familiar with that brand and not many on eBay yet. Might wait until more are available. How about you?



I've only started considering cc creams because I've been happy with my bb creams. As I was trying to find more info on cc creams, I found dd creams are in the works. My combo skin likes the bb creams and I find with time, I need less of it to get the coverage I want.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> I've only started considering cc creams because I've been happy with my bb creams. As I was trying to find more info on cc creams, I found dd creams are in the works. My combo skin likes the bb creams and I find with time, I need less of it to get the coverage I want.



That's good to hear. Which bb creams do you like/use? Any luck with ones from sephora ?


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> That's good to hear. Which bb creams do you like/use? Any luck with ones from sephora ?



I've only tried Missha Perfect and Signature. I've got Skin 79 mini 4 pack coming (your suggestion). I'm quite content on sticking to Asian brands.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> I've only tried Missha Perfect and Signature. I've got Skin 79 mini 4 pack coming (your suggestion). I'm quite content on sticking to Asian brands.


I like those two Missha formulas as well. To me the perfect cover offers more coverage. The vita matte is pretty good too but comes in just one color. It's just $10 right now on their official site. A lot if good items are on sale now. Such as their two way cake powders, body peoducts and some makeup. 
You can always ask the wonderful sales girls at sephora to make some samples for you. That's what I always do first. I feel bad to return open/used products because either sephora and/or the manufacture will take the loss and prices will rise quickly. Jmo.


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> I like those two Missha formulas as well. To me the perfect cover offers more coverage. The vita matte is pretty good too but comes in just one color. It's just $10 right now on their official site. A lot if good items are on sale now. Such as their two way cake powders, body peoducts and some makeup.
> You can always ask the wonderful sales girls at sephora to make some samples for you. That's what I always do first. I feel bad to return open/used products because either sephora and/or the manufacture will take the loss and prices will rise quickly. Jmo.



I agree that Missha Perfect provides more cover. I also think that it blends in better, texture as well as color. However, since I've been using it for a couple of months now, my skin has lightened and evened out enough that Missha Signature doesn't really go on grey as it did in the beginning.

 Also, I had just moisturizer and some bb cream on went I went to dinner then walked the dog for an hour and it didn't feel runny on my face and it seemed to stay put (it was very humid as well since I live in fl).


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> I agree that Missha Perfect provides more cover. I also think that it blends in better, texture as well as color. However, since I've been using it for a couple of months now, my skin has lightened and evened out enough that Missha Signature doesn't really go on grey as it did in the beginning.
> 
> Also, I had just moisturizer and some bb cream on went I went to dinner then walked the dog for an hour and it didn't feel runny on my face and it seemed to stay put (it was very humid as well since I live in fl).



Misshaus website has sale now. You can pick up powders,  like twin cake (2 way cake) for half off and some bb creams as well.


----------



## VodkaSoda

bunnyr said:


> Misshaus website has sale now. You can pick up powders,  like twin cake (2 way cake) for half off and some bb creams as well.



Thanks! I also saw that. Debating if I should get anything.


----------



## bunnyr

VodkaSoda said:


> Thanks! I also saw that. Debating if I should get anything.



I just got my order in the mail. Tested the Missha complexion coordinating bb cream. Comes in 2 choices, white jar and black jar. White jar product comes out looking like an Asian cc cream so it's white and blends to skin color upon application. Didnt buy the black jar, it's suppose to be a beige color. They're  half off so costs less than eBay. 

Another one is Missha vita moisture bb (in gold packaging). This is suppose to be their moisturizing formula opposite the vita matte. Tested on hand and seems to not dry my skin out compared with most bb creams. I have dry skin on my hands. 

Got 3 bb creams from holika holika. I would need to use them on my face to get an accurate review. I got the peach girl formula, baby bb and the petit jelly formula. I think the last one offers the most color even tho the texture is more watery. The texture of product looks kind of strange but theres nothing wrong...and you scoop the product out using the spatula connected to the cap. Using makeup sponge to blend is one of the options. 

The two way cake powders are the Asian version of a powder compact foundation, because its meant to give coverage(And are also half off).Texture is finer and smoother than power foundation IMO. Recommend to first press onto skin with enclosed sponge applicator to get a more even and solid application. As in the opposite of say using a large makeup brush to airbrush it on. Those I do with finish powders only.


----------



## bunnyr

bunnyr said:


> I just got my order in the mail. Tested the Missha complexion coordinating bb cream. Comes in 2 choices, white jar and black jar. White jar product comes out looking like an Asian cc cream so it's white and blends to skin color upon application. Didnt buy the black jar, it's suppose to be a beige color. They're  half off so costs less than eBay.
> 
> Another one is Missha vita moisture bb (in gold packaging). This is suppose to be their moisturizing formula opposite the vita matte. Tested on hand and seems to not dry my skin out compared with most bb creams. I have dry skin on my hands.
> 
> Got 3 bb creams from holika holika. I would need to use them on my face to get an accurate review. I got the peach girl formula, baby bb and the petit jelly formula. I think the last one offers the most color even tho the texture is more watery. The texture of product looks kind of strange but theres nothing wrong...and you scoop the product out using the spatula connected to the cap. Using makeup sponge to blend is one of the options.
> 
> The two way cake powders are the Asian version of a powder compact foundation, because its meant to give coverage(And are also half off).Texture is finer and smoother than power foundation IMO. Recommend to first press onto skin with enclosed sponge applicator to get a more even and solid application. As in the opposite of say using a large makeup brush to airbrush it on. Those I do with finish powders only.



So after testing out the above mentioned bb creams, here's a brief summary:

Best coverage for me were Missha vita moisture and holika peach girl. The holika aqua jelly formula needed only very little product and blends out a very large surface. I used fingers to blend but may try the sponge that came with product next time. Coverage is fuller than I thought (from reading online reviews) so I guess coverage depends on your skin type and condition. If you start with something better (smoother skin, less discoloration issues,etc) you will obviously get something better. In that case anything will offer good coverage. The holika baby bb is okay too. Missha complexion coordinating bb offered the least coverage. Probably because the product looks (and therefore works) just like an Asian cc cream (white with bluish capsules that "pop" as you blend to skin and transforms color). Often times its suggested to layer a bb cream over the (Asian) cc cream for more flawless coverage.


----------



## bunnyr

bunnyr said:


> So after testing out the above mentioned bb creams, here's a brief summary:
> 
> Best coverage for me were Missha vita moisture and holika peach girl. The holika aqua jelly formula needed only very little product and blends out a very large surface. I used fingers to blend but may try the sponge that came with product next time. Coverage is fuller than I thought (from reading online reviews) so I guess coverage depends on your skin type and condition. If you start with something better (smoother skin, less discoloration issues,etc) you will obviously get something better. In that case anything will offer good coverage. The holika baby bb is okay too. Missha complexion coordinating bb offered the least coverage. Probably because the product looks (and therefore works) just like an Asian cc cream (white with bluish capsules that "pop" as you blend to skin and transforms color). Often times its suggested to layer a bb cream over the (Asian) cc cream for more flawless coverage.



Update about some items I got in the mail:

Etude house cc cream in silky formula, comes as white colored cream and turns to skin color. Kind of a peachy color. Thin in texture and kind of feel like makeup (doesn't feel like western cc nor Asian bb). The banilaco cc cream comes out a pastel pink color and also turns into skin color. I bought this in number one light peach. This is lighter shade than the etude house. Feels like makeup as well. 

Skinfood good afternoon peach green tea bb color number one. Light peach color one of the thinner bb among Asian bb. This is a oil controlling and mattifying formula. 

I also bought the dr. Jart cc serum compact the Asian release. It's again different than sephora's. the Asian one comes in only one color (and its lighter than sephora's lightest) and no SPF. The sephora version contains SPF and comes in 2 shades. I tried the light-medium and it was way too dark for me. Looked like a fake tan. 

Still awaiting others to arrive. Will update again. Thanks everyone for reading.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'Oreal Skin Perfection BB Cream is AMAZING!!!! It's become my HG BB Cream!


----------



## Ghettoe

I use an organic Tinted Moisturizer which is kind of a BB cream. I find organic TM's to pretty much be BB creams. More skin care benefits than the Asian and American ones and no preservatives. The one I use has a different texture to most TM's although I got a sample of the Tarte BB cream which also had a mouse like type of texture. The coverage is sheer although I personally love the coverage and love the way it goes on. It requires a bit of blending though but overall, I personally love the results. I now find foundations to be just cakey.


----------



## FATUME

I use the body shop bb cream. It does wonders


----------



## HappyLaura001

I use some bb creams and I will post my reviews here later. 

Let me know what's your fav?


----------



## kath93

I like Misha bb cream


----------



## Fran0421

The Dior one is amazing


----------



## gillianna

Chanel CC cream is better than any bb cream.  I gave away all my BB creams once I started using this.


----------



## Mininana

Try Hera CC cream. Looks like you have perfect skin and nothing on.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Guerlain


----------



## timelessbeauty

Dr. Jart Water Fuse bb cream


----------



## Cait

skin79 Hot Pink.


----------



## ariane24

I second Guerlain.


----------



## HappyLaura001

My favorite!







I love this one too!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'Oreal - Skin Perfection BB cream


----------



## shminbabe

I really like Skin 79 in Hot Pink but it is really a scosh too light for me.  

Maybe now that my summer tan's worn off?


----------



## gymangel812

innisfree trouble care bb cream. it's cheap & matches my skin nicely


----------



## calista

Chanel CC cream for me


----------



## tamburger

tarte


----------



## jen_sparro

I really like the Dior BB cream.


----------



## scbear00

I love the smashbox bb cream!


----------



## purseprincess32

I don't wear foundation but use BB creams with light coverage or spot conceal with a BB cream. If you want a lot of coverage the Asian BB creams are better but if you want a light coverage both American & Asian kinds. I like Smashbox but I will spot conceal if I'm going casual since I have pretty good skin and a light dust of powder on the T zone. Tarte is pretty good too.


----------



## Shruti04

I use Ponds BB cream. I am from India. It is effective dear. But I try to avoid that mostly.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Dior Hyrdralife BB cream with spf 30....i wear this on weekends and it gives me flawless coverage.


----------



## JeweLVoe

gerlain bb cream


----------



## wineluvr

Skin 79 (hot pink)


----------



## clu13

Tarte Amazonian clay


----------



## Shopmore

Smashbox bb for me


----------



## floridasun8

I'm new to the whole BB/ CC cream thing but had a question for those more familiar with them.  

I wanted a new product that was something cheaper and quicker that I could use as a foundation replacement for my more expensive MUFE when I needed something on my face, but not a full makeup look...like for going to the grocery store for instance.   Something a bit more than a tinted moisturizer, but not as much as a full liquid foundation.

I picked up a CC cream from Sephora a few weekend ago, but upon looking closer at the bottle it actually says sunscreen.  I also don't get very much coverage at all unless I use a lot.   I vaguely remember trying a sample of another BB or CC cream before, but just can't remember what it was or the brand that did seem to provide more coverage.   

So I guess my question is, are the BB or CC creams supposed to be just like a tinted moisturizer or are they supposed to provide some coverage of redness in your face?   If so, did I just buy the wrong product in the Sephora CC cream?  Need to find something else then that is cheaper than premium foundation but also does a good job of evening out my skin tone for a quick makeup look that I can just slather on for a jaunt to the store.  Thanks


----------



## wineluvr

floridasun8 said:


> I'm new to the whole BB/ CC cream thing but had a question for those more familiar with them.
> 
> I wanted a new product that was something cheaper and quicker that I could use as a foundation replacement for my more expensive MUFE when I needed something on my face, but not a full makeup look...like for going to the grocery store for instance.   Something a bit more than a tinted moisturizer, but not as much as a full liquid foundation.
> 
> I picked up a CC cream from Sephora a few weekend ago, but upon looking closer at the bottle it actually says sunscreen.  I also don't get very much coverage at all unless I use a lot.   I vaguely remember trying a sample of another BB or CC cream before, but just can't remember what it was or the brand that did seem to provide more coverage.
> 
> So I guess my question is, are the BB or CC creams supposed to be just like a tinted moisturizer or are they supposed to provide some coverage of redness in your face?   If so, did I just buy the wrong product in the Sephora CC cream?  Need to find something else then that is cheaper than premium foundation but also does a good job of evening out my skin tone for a quick makeup look that I can just slather on for a jaunt to the store.  Thanks



This could vary a lot depending on the brand, but from what I've read the North American BB creams are generally a tinted moisturizer while the Asian BB creams give you a bit more coverage.  There are probably 100 brands of each now though, so this isn't necessarily 100% accurate!

Try Aveeno Positively Radiant or Positively Ageless for what you are looking for.  I use Positively Ageless when I'm just popping out to run a quick errand and don't want to put on makeup but still want my skin to look better.  It's not expensive and it does the trick well.


----------



## Samia

I remember there was another big thread on BB creams.
My favorites are Bobbi Brown and for something cheaper Garnier


----------



## purseprincess32

Smashbox BB cream to spot conceal since I don't like the feel of foundation. I have pretty good skin so I don't like to use anything heavy on my face. I just purchased the Clinique CC cream and will start to try it out later this week.


----------



## katemj

Etude house bright fit bb cream. Is a Korean brand. It gives you a really nice complexion and great coverage!


----------



## Lita Sixx

I have tried a few japanese and korean ones but my favorite is Maybelline dream fresh bb, i love it, it's so light and feels good on the skin, unlike most korean bbs, i just think they're so thick and greasy, and i have combination skin, so


----------



## kirsten

Right now I am loving the Tarte BB cream primer. I use it as a primer and foundation in one. It totally hides my large pores and stays put pretty good throughout the day.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I should probably know this since I use it and love it, but aside from sun protection and the coverage benefits, what else does BB cream do? I use the Missha Perfect Cover (23 & 27) and it says it does stuff for wrinkles, but does it really? And how?


----------



## maripos13

I love Tarte's BB cream. X

But Tarte was by far my favorite!


----------



## maripos13

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I should probably know this since I use it and love it, but aside from sun protection and the coverage benefits, what else does BB cream do? I use the Missha Perfect Cover (23 & 27) and it says it does stuff for wrinkles, but does it really? And how?


I think it depends on the BB you buy. A lot of them have anti-aging products in them also. I've also tried BBs that act more like primers so they give your face a nice even look. I love Tarte's. I haven't heard of Missha, I'll have to look that up!


----------



## pink sapphire

I love Clarins BB cream


----------



## Love4H

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I should probably know this since I use it and love it, but aside from sun protection and the coverage benefits, what else does BB cream do? I use the Missha Perfect Cover (23 & 27) and it says it does stuff for wrinkles, but does it really? And how?



I have dry skin and bb cream gives me moisturizing and coverage. 

I also use Missha bb cream (21).  I find its the perfect cream for my skin. Honestly, I think only Korean creams have that coverage+moisturizing effect. European and American bb creams are just mostly tinted moisturizers or foundations. 
 I've tried L'Oreal, Garnier, Dior, Clarins, Tarte, Skin79, Chanel cc, Clinique bb, none of them have enough moisturizing and coverage I need. And none of them have 42 SPF as the Missha bb cream. It just feels so nice and comfortable on my skin! And it looks just healthy glowing skin. I think now my skin looks better after I started using Missha bb cream 2-3 years ago. 
The worst bb cream I've tried were Clarins and Vichy bb cream. They both look horrible and don't spread well at all.


----------



## FendiBaby

I have to second Missha BB Cream. It is also one of the only coverage products that doesn't break me out


----------



## redsnoopy04

I alternate between Missha BB cream (21) and Sulwhasoo. They glide nice and even, and the SPF is pretty good.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Trish McEvoy's....expensive but I love it


----------



## MJDaisy

this probably doesn't help answer the question but I tried some BB creams and never liked any of them. I gave up my search.

I used garnier (SOO GROSS and greasey! but I read they have made an oil-free one since I last tried it), Maybelline, Loreal, and Smashbox.

I now just use tinted moisturizer instead.


----------



## phiphi

i just got a skin79 BB (vip gold) and my sister has freaked me out saying it has parabens in it. lol. anyone have any experiences with it (good or bad)? thanks in advance!


----------



## bunnyr

phiphi said:


> i just got a skin79 BB (vip gold) and my sister has freaked me out saying it has parabens in it. lol. anyone have any experiences with it (good or bad)? thanks in advance!




I just know that in Korean skincare/ makeup "gold" or platinum or premium means they're formulated for dryer/ mature skins.


----------



## bunnyr

MJDaisy said:


> this probably doesn't help answer the question but I tried some BB creams and never liked any of them. I gave up my search.
> 
> I used garnier (SOO GROSS and greasey! but I read they have made an oil-free one since I last tried it), Maybelline, Loreal, and Smashbox.
> 
> I now just use tinted moisturizer instead.




I do not like any us-marketed/ branded ones either. Made just like tinted moisturizers- offering no coverage.


----------



## bunnyr

Love4H said:


> I have dry skin and bb cream gives me moisturizing and coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> I also use Missha bb cream (21).  I find its the perfect cream for my skin. Honestly, I think only Korean creams have that coverage+moisturizing effect. European and American bb creams are just mostly tinted moisturizers or foundations.
> 
> I've tried L'Oreal, Garnier, Dior, Clarins, Tarte, Skin79, Chanel cc, Clinique bb, none of them have enough moisturizing and coverage I need. And none of them have 42 SPF as the Missha bb cream. It just feels so nice and comfortable on my skin! And it looks just healthy glowing skin. I think now my skin looks better after I started using Missha bb cream 2-3 years ago.
> 
> The worst bb cream I've tried were Clarins and Vichy bb cream. They both look horrible and don't spread well at all.




Agree with everything you said!


----------



## xlana

phiphi said:


> i just got a skin79 BB (vip gold) and my sister has freaked me out saying it has parabens in it. lol. anyone have any experiences with it (good or bad)? thanks in advance!



I know many girls who have been using BB creams for many years or use BB creams as their main makeup base, Skin79 is a staple BB cream. I can't confirm if it has parabens in it, but I can confirm it's loved by many BB cream users I know! In fact, my friend was recently worrying about where she would purchase a new bottle of it because she recently moved and didn't know if any store in the area sold Skin79!


----------



## phiphi

xlana said:


> I know many girls who have been using BB creams for many years or use BB creams as their main makeup base, Skin79 is a staple BB cream. I can't confirm if it has parabens in it, but I can confirm it's loved by many BB cream users I know! In fact, my friend was recently worrying about where she would purchase a new bottle of it because she recently moved and didn't know if any store in the area sold Skin79!





bunnyr said:


> I just know that in Korean skincare/ makeup "gold" or platinum or premium means they're formulated for dryer/ mature skins.



thank you ladies!! i appreciate your comments!


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone know if L'egere White Multi BB Cream has been discontinued? If so, please let me know... I'm about to have a meltdown because I'm running out!!! I can't find it on ebay or amazon, or anywhere else to buy online!


----------



## nikky84

There are so many out there at the moment and I'm a little overwhelmed!  They're all amazing but are all so unique. I could totally buy all of them if $$ wasn't an issue! Tell me which one do you use and why


----------



## purseprincess32

Smashbox Photoready BB cream- I like that it's matte and blends easily. Also, I don't need to use a lot and it matches my skin  well in the summer. No setting powder needed and lasts all day.. I apply BB cream with my hands or you can use a damp sponge/beauty blender. Smashbox BB cream may be a bit dark but it's perfect for summer if you are more tan...

Clinique moisture surge CC cream- naturally dewy finish and it's looks natural on the skin. If my skin is a little oily on the T zone I may set with a setting powder. I don't need to use a lot and I use a damp beauty blender to tap and blend into my skin.

I don't like to wear heavy foundations or any heavy face products on my skin. I want the face products specifically BB or CC creams to look very natural almost like you aren't wearing anything on your skin. 

Not a fan of Asian BB creams which tend to be quite thick even though they have good coverage but my skin is more sensitive and Asian BB creams tend to break me out.


----------



## chu1990

I would go for an asian product actually. Like BRTC BB cream, those are really nice, sometimes with a bit of a grey undertone though so be careful. Otherwise a CC cream from Banila and Co, also korean, I quite like korean products haha. This CC cream is called whitening moisturizing something something
Otherwise I also agree with the one from Clinique, had a sample once, was okay, coverage was not great obviously


----------



## 2spoilt

I am a fan of Skin79 - the hot pink one. You can buy a set of samples to find out which one you like more.


----------



## bunnyr

chu1990 said:


> i would go for an asian product actually. Like brtc bb cream, those are really nice, sometimes with a bit of a grey undertone though so be careful. Otherwise a cc cream from banila and co, also korean, i quite like korean products haha. This cc cream is called whitening moisturizing something something
> otherwise i also agree with the one from clinique, had a sample once, was okay, coverage was not great obviously




+1


----------



## bunnyr

nikky84 said:


> There are so many out there at the moment and I'm a little overwhelmed!  They're all amazing but are all so unique. I could totally buy all of them if $$ wasn't an issue! Tell me which one do you use and why




Please do a search on bb creams. I've given lots of suggestions and info.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Garnier works really, really well for me. It matches my skin tone perfectly.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Has anyone tried the YSL BB cream?


----------



## bunnyr

Sophie-Rose said:


> Has anyone tried the YSL BB cream?




I personally don't like any of the western bb creams. They all act like a tinted moisturizer so to me most of them offer no coverage, makes skin shiny etc.


----------



## pinky7129

Ise bobbi browns bb cream, love it as it feels so natural and airy! also makes your skin look fresh!


----------



## Goldn

I love the BRTC one for acne prone skin, the SKIN79 gold packaging, and the SKIN79 Prestige bb cream 
I'm pretty pale so their ghostly shades are a godsend to me!


----------



## bunnyr

Goldn said:


> I love the BRTC one for acne prone skin, the SKIN79 gold packaging, and the SKIN79 Prestige bb cream
> I'm pretty pale so their ghostly shades are a godsend to me!




The gold and prestige are formulate towards more dryer/ mature skin needs. This is the typical pattern of Korean skincare. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

The first time I used BB cream was about 6 years ago. I discovered it when it wasn't that big in the US or it did not even appear in the US. Over time, it did make me lighter which was great but now, I don't use it anymore. I used the Missha? BB cream for a while. Never tried anything else just cuz that's the one that was on sale when i was in Korea.


----------



## bunnyr

tiffiistheshiz said:


> The first time I used BB cream was about 6 years ago. I discovered it when it wasn't that big in the US or it did not even appear in the US. Over time, it did make me lighter which was great but now, I don't use it anymore. I used the Missha? BB cream for a while. Never tried anything else just cuz that's the one that was on sale when i was in Korea.




Me too. Started using bbcream about that time and I still think original Koran formulas are the best! It's the way. A bb cream is meant to be. Not marketing names for lousy tinted moisturizers. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

bunnyr said:


> Me too. Started using bbcream about that time and I still think original Koran formulas are the best! It's the way. A bb cream is meant to be. Not marketing names for lousy tinted moisturizers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



I totally agree!! I tried the Maybelline one and it did not work out so well for me :/


----------



## bunnyr

tiffiistheshiz said:


> I totally agree!! I tried the Maybelline one and it did not work out so well for me :/




Even the high end western brands bb aren't anything like the original formulas. Some of the western cc creams are a bit similar to Korean bb creams. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

bunnyr said:


> Even the high end western brands bb aren't anything like the original formulas. Some of the western cc creams are a bit similar to Korean bb creams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Right???!


----------



## babysunshine

I love BB cream, an effective method to even out skin tone and give a healthy pearly tint. But I do not like the Korean brands' ones. Tried Face Shop's before and did not like the effect. Now I use ZA that has also UV protection, it works for my skin. Also gonna try Kate from Japan's BB gel cream.


----------

